# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  اشتريتي شي من تاجرات العروض التجاريه .؟؟ تعالي شاركينا فقط مع عرض الصور -3

## M ~

بسم الله على بركه الله  :Big Grin:  بقص شريط الافتتاح

طلبيتي من الغاليه ام الميث والشيوخ






انسانه ذوق ربي يحفظها ويوفقها بتجارتها 
قلتلها اني ابغي الاغراض ضروري قبل نهايه الاسبوع



والحمدلله ماخيبت ظني ^_^وصلني الاغراض عقب يومين 
ربي يعطيج العافيه يام الميث 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## الفراشة2020

كيف حالكن خواتي انا اشتريت من التاجرة amoor 12
ملابس اطفال روعه حلوين وناعمين وما قصرت وطرشت هدية كيوت بعد
وتعاملها كله ذوق واتابع الطلبية لين توصل
الف شكر

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من التاجرة الطنيجية 

فديت روحها دووم أطلب منها و راعية ذووق و واجب

----------


## طيف وردي

السلام عليكم
اشحالكن خواتي

اخذت عند اختي التاجرهo0oM_MaYeD 

الكيمره الوهميه اللي توهم الشخص انها اصوووره 
خذت منها اربع ماقصرت طرشتهم مع المندووب
واول ماستلمتهن صورتهن لكم


وهني وحده ركبت فيها البتااري عشان اشووف كيف تشتغل

وولعت ليت احمر وتلف يمين ويساار


وهني حطيتها في وحده من الغرف


وهني في المطبخ التحضيري




بس صدق فنااانه وتحترك كل من تحس بحركه جداامها يعني من يطووف حد تلف يمين يسااار

وتسلمين يا ام o0oM_MaYeD 

وهذا الموضووع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=9617372#post9617372

----------


## قــصايــد

مرحبـــا ملايييين ..

طلبيتــــي هالوديـــه لبنت الفلاسي..

عبـــارة عن هديـــة مجموعـــة عطـــور مع التغليـــــــــــف 

ماقصرت فديتــــها قمـــة في الذوق والتعــــامل ..

أشكرج عالتغليف الراقـــي وأسلوبج الأرقــــى..

----------


## قــصايــد

الطلبيــــــــــه الثانيــــه 

من عزيزتـــي غنيه عن التعريـــف شمسه المهيري

عبارة عن هدية ملجــة ..

ماشاء الله عليج أبدعتي فيها وقمة في التعامـــل ربي يوفقج..

----------


## شيخة بيتنا

*الســـلام عليكم خواتي الغاليات...*


*هذي طلبيتي من عند أختي الغاليـــة *أم الميــث و الشيوخ**

*و أنا اشكرها كل الشكر لانها اتحملتني كثر ما أسئلها عن الطلبيه ما ملت مني .. فديتج والله...*


*((للامانه الالوان بالطبيعه أروووع من الصور))*























و ان شاء الله بكون زبونه داااااااائمه عندها

----------


## fikraa

مرحباااااااااااااا
وهذه الطلبية الثانيه من كريستال
دقوس البحريني 
ما شاء الله على منتجاتها


كلها ذوق

لا يفوتكم

----------


## fikraa

مساء الخير على الجميع 

وايد اتعايز اصور طلبيات التي اخذها من التاجرات 

بس اليوم حبيت اشاركم 


بصراحه 
طلبيتي هذه الاخت الحبوبه التاجرة ( كريستال )

وبصراحه وقايات الصلاه رهيبه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
سواء من نوع القماش القطن الناعم جددددددددددددددددددددا
او من نظافه الخياطه 

والحمدالله ستره كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااامله 
لا شعر يطلع ولا اي شي

وتصلح كهديه حق اي فرد عزيز عليج
خاصه اذا حطيتي سجااااااااااااده ويها مسباح وعطر وعود ودخون تطلع رهيبه

صديقتي كثير عجبتها









والله يوفقها في بيع الباقياااااااااااااااااات 

وشكرااااااااااااااا يام عبدالرحمن 



طلبيتي من مواز بعد ابا انزلها

----------


## mischocolat

مرااااااااااااااااااااحب

اليوم براويكم طلبيتي من الاخت مواز
خذت عنها بزار غرشتين كبار والله انهن ممزورات ع الاخر
اول ما استلمت الكيس من المندوب وقبل ما افتحه فاحت ريحة البزار
تسلمين لي الغاليه

----------


## كريستال

ووووووووأنا وصلت ...

درب ...

درب ..

درب .

هذه طلبية من الطلبيات اللي دوم أطلبها من أختي التاجره ميره الأموره فعلا أمووووووووره .. وذوق ...

طلبت منها أكياس البامبرز .. واااايد نفعني في الطلعات ... 


وأخذت منها القلب المضي .. رهييييييب الصراحه ..

طبعا هذا ولاشي من مشترياتي منها ..دووووووم أخبل بها وأطلب منها ..
ماخذه منها جلوس نفخ الشفايف ومسدس الحفلات وحلويات و.............الخ 

مشكوره يا أختي ميره والله يعلم ما قصرتي معاي يا أم المفاجأت ...

----------


## كريستال

وأشتريت من أختي التاجره اليامي مريامي 

قباضات الفرن للمطبخ وأمي أخذت منهن أثنين ما قدرت أصور الباقي ..
وهذا اللي صورته بس ..



ومن حلاتهن فتحت بس وحده ...لووووووووووووووووووووول ...
مشكوره أختي ما قصرتي ...

----------


## عـــلايه راك

*طلبت من التاجره دبويه 2007

مناكير كلاسيك الاسلامي الالون عجيبه وبسرعه تتقشر..*

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتي من ختيـّـــه Miss Kash5a ..

،

عبــّــاره عن صبغ ظفــّـــور ..

،



،

و يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيه ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتي من ختيه و عزيزتي عود امعتـّـق ..

،

و هــذي الطلبيه الـ 6 مادري الـ 7 ..
عباره عن عود المراســـم الغاوي ؛
و عطرّه و دخون الدار ،
و يزاها الله خير ؛
طرشتليـّـه سامبلات دخون ..
و عطر فراش هديـــّــــــه ..

،



،



،

عاد سمحولي تصويري غادي باااايخ ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتي من عزيزتي و ختيه al-talee ..

،

عباره عن صينية صغيره مـ لسوّيــــت ،

،



،



،

يعني بصراحه ذوووووق ذوووووق ،
و الذمـــّــــه يا انه لذييييييييييييييييييييييييييذ ،
و السعر قليل فيه ، 50 على هـ الصينيه ! ..
و خالتيـّـه اتحرت هـ الصينيه بـ 150 درهم ،
من حلاة لـ سوّيــــــــــــــــــــت ..

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيه ،

،

----------


## ورودة دبي

دومي اطلب من النت لكني ما اصور للاسف 

الحين تفيجت و صورت شوية اغراض 

طلبيتي الاولى من المشرفة أم الـغـالـي 

وهذا موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=374146


طلبت من عندها 5 خواتم

العلب 





و هاي الصور 




















وكنت طالبه بيجامات شتوية من عند الغاليه على قلبي ام آمنه

طبعا عندي من كل ديزايناتها ,, مستحيل تنزل كولكشن ماخذ عنها
وهاي عينة فقط

----------


## ريـashـم

طلبيتي من الاخــت سحابة مرت 

طاوله لاب توب وعدسات


وطرشت لي هدايا 


رووعه الصراااحه اضائة القلوب حطيتها في غرفه اخوي الي توه معرس 

مشكووره فديتج على الهديه وعلى التعامل الطبيب

جزاج الله خير 
^_^

----------


## عمري كله

*طلبيتي من الغاليه zezenya

الشنط واااااااايد حلوين

وكفايه تعاملها الذووووق

وان شاءالله التعامل بينا دوم مستمر

والسمووووووحه منج حبيبتي وااايد لعوزتج بأسئلتي 









السموووووووحه ...مب لي ^_^ 
مارمت ابطلها ...



وهذا لنك الملف الشخصي للغاليه.....zezenya....*

----------


## عمري كله

*هالطلبيه من فتره طلبتها

من الغاليه على قلبي ..... الغـــــلا .....

فديتها احبها في الله هالانسانه

مع اني ماتعاملت معاها واااايد بس دخلت قلبي على طووووووول حتى من قبل مااتعامل وياها


طلبيتي كانت عباره عن



طبعا الباقي توزعن...وخليت هذه لي ^_^




ماشاءالله رييييييحته تجنن ^^




مارمت اصور الي عندي حطيته ضمن الهديه على طول  .. فحطيت صوره من موضوعج الاصلي 


وهذا لنك الملف الشخصي للغاليه ....... الغــــــــــلا ........*

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

السلام عليكم 

بعرض لكم بضاعتي اللي خذيتها من تاجرات مميزات فمنتدانا الحلو لهالشهر 

وانا خذيت من قبل واااايد من المنتدى والمواضيع موجودة فالملفات اللي قبل 


اولا 

خذيت من التاجرة بنت الفلاسي سكارفين روووووعة شوي عليهن وانا كل اسكارفاتي اصلا من عندها ^^ وماشاء الله تعاملها لايعلى عليه



وهذا رابط لمتجرها http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=184


ثانيا
خذيت من التاجرة البنفسج دخونها وروووووووووووووووووعة الصراحة تخبلت على الريحة وسكاكر بعد لأني وااايد احبهم ووصلتني 
اليوم تخيلو صااايمة وسكاكر جداامي هههههههههه وانسانة ذوق و تعامل احترافي
وحطت لي كتيبات جزاها الف خير



صورة جماعية


وهذا رابط لمتجرها http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=165



ثالثا
خذيت عطرين من الاخت توتة الحلوة عبارة عن عطر أحبك و عطر الشيخ
وريحتهن شي خااااصة الشيخ وحطتلي تسترات ووااايد عجبتني الفكرة ^^ تعامل واحترام هالاخت



وهذا رابط لمتجرها http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=170


رابعا
خذيت من التاجرة %~ ورد جوري ~% 2 من المناكير و جلوس اوفس وانا الحين كله الي استخدمه المكياج اللي اخذه منها وماشاء الله عليها سريعة فالتوصيل و عليها ذووووق واحترام



وهذا رابط لمتجرها http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=185

خامسا و اخيرا 
الاخت ورودة دبي .. خذيت من عندها اللاصق حق الكريستال واستعماله واااايد سهل وواااايد اوووكي 
وبعد طلبت منها بوك بيير كاردين لأخوي وووااايد غاوي واللون احلى 



وهذي صوووورة لغرشة عطر صغيرة بس بعدني ماكملتها لأنه خلص علي الكريستال




وهذا رابط لملفها http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=21325


بس عااااااااااااامة كل التاجرات اللي تعاملت معاهن للحين روووووعة و البضاااعة صج حلوة 
للأماااام دااائما خواتي ^^ 

الله يحفظكم كلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم ويزيدكم من حلاله

----------


## missuae3003

اخر مشترياتي .. 

شريت جهاز سماع نبض البيبي من التاجره دار الزين ...

----------


## ام شامخ 2

طلبيتي اليوم من عند التاجرة aynawiah وااااااااايد حبيت البجامااااات

ومااا قصرة فديتهاااا طرشتلي هدية عبارة عن فوانيل داااااخلية



موفقة الغالية

----------


## رقيقة

انا طلبت من ام الميث والشيوخ صبغ أظافر
وهذي ثاني مرة اطلب منها
وطلبيتها توصلني بسرعة 
كانت اتبيعه الواحد ب20 وألحين الواحد ب12
يابلالالالالالالالالالالاش

^____^


وهذه الطلبية قبل لا أفتحها





وهذي الأوان اللي طلبتها





وقبل كنت طالبة كل الوان الفنكي مثل الوردي الفسفوري والبرتقالي الفسفوري والأصفر الفسفوري وهالسواف ^__^

عشان جي هالمرة هديت وطلبت الوان اشوي كلاسيك

----------


## كريستال

وأنا وصلت .................

درب ...

درب ..

درب ..

مشترياتي من التاجره Fikraa

عود المراسيل ........... الغرشة متروسه عطر وريحته قوية وثابته ..


دخون سايل لاجل عينه .. صدق لاجل عينه .. يستاهل ..


ودخون شوق .. رووووووووووووووعه الصراحه ..


أسعارها حلوه وتستاهل .. والأحلى تعاملها الراقي ..
ربي يرزقج من أوسع أبوابه .. اللهم أمييييييييييييييييين ..

----------


## أمورة

مشترياتي استلمتها هالايام:

دخون من عند الاخت sassamo الصراحه أبدعت هالاخت (^_^) ما جذبن البنات يوم مدحن الدخون.

أنا احب الدخون الفرنسي و الخفيف
خذت منها:
- دخون الفوشي روووعه و ريحته تمت في الكبت لين ثاني يوم و بعدها. 
- و خذت عرضها المميز دخون رومانسيات و توزع معاه دخون صغير (3 قطع للتجربه) اسمه جواهر رووووعه الصراحه ريحته عشبيه فريش. 
- عطر المخمريه خذته بعد مديح اختي اللي ادمنته خخخخخ. و ريحته حلوه (^_^)
- مخمريه و شو اقول عنها. حطيت منها في شعري و ريحتها وااااااو و انا اتسبح واغسل شعري اشم الريحه تفوح من شعري. 

الله يبارك لها في تجارتها و يرزقها كل خير يا رب.

وهاي الصوره


والرابط لموضوعها هنا 

وخذت المشقر الشفاف من أسيرة الماضي. و البارحه استخدمته ماشاء الله حلو و صدق الشعر اشقر بطريقه حلوه مب أصفر شرات المشقرات الثانيه.
الله يباركلها في تجارتها و يرزقها من حلاله الطيب.

هاي صورته


و رابط موضوعها هنا 


و خذت شراشف من عند طيف وردي روووووووووعه. خذت اثنين و صورت لكم واحد بس بعد مافرشته. بدون لا فوتوشوب ولا شي..ألوانه روووعه ماشاء الله. 
يحليلها طرشت لي اياهن قبل لا تربي بيومين. الله يقومها بالسلامه و يحفظ لها النونو و يبارك لها في تجارتها.

و رابط موضوعها هنا

هاي صورته الشرشف بعد ما فرشته (قولو ماشاء الله)

----------


## Um 3baiD

جاري التعديل

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عزيزتي أم خليفــّــه ،

توتــــّـــه الحلوّه ~*

،

عبــّــاره عن غرشتين مـ لعــّــود الملــّــكي ،
و غرشــّــه مـ لدخون الملــّـــكي ،

،

عمتيــّـه دوم تتشرئ من عندها لعود و لدخون ،
و لزوم كل ماتفتح القرية العالميه تخطف عليها و تتشرئ ،
و من اسبوع تقريبا خطفت على محلـها فـ القرية ،
و خذت مـ لعود ؛ و وايد عيــّــب الوالده عنّي فداها ،
و رديت طلـــّــــــــبت منها عـ لمنتـّــــــدئ ..
العـــّــود يغـــــرم ، الله يا انه ريحته خنيــــــــــــنه ،
و الدخــــون ريحته غاااااويــــّــــــــــــه ،


،



،

و سمحيلي فديتج عـ لتصوّير لي ما يســّــر ،

،

لأ خلأ و لأ عدّم ،

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيـّــه الثانيــّــه ؛
من عزيزتـــِــــي ..

Fikraa ~*

،

هـ الوديــّــه اميــّــه ؛
اموصتني أطلبلها زود مـ الأجار ،
واااااااااااااااااايد عيبها ،
و حتئ خوانيــّــه يازلهم ،

،



،



،

طلبيتي كانت عبــّــاره عن ،
غرشــّــة أجــّـار مشكــّــل ،
غرشــّــة أجــّـار ثــوم ،
غرشـتين أجــّــار همبــّـــا .. يم يم ..

،

و يعطيها ربيه دوام الصحه و العافيه ،

،

----------


## hanoOOody

مسا الخير وصلتني اليوم طلبيه من الغلا 

ورد جوري

طبعا هيه مسويه عرض مغري و انا من الحماس نسيت اصور الاي لاي نر !

الفرشاه انا حاطتنها للتصوير بس  :Smile: 



و الهديه اللي انا اخترتها



يعطيها العافيه

----------


## دانة راك

حتى انا طلبت من هالاجار 4 غرش

----------


## alhnoof

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

حبيت اعرض لكن اللبس التنكري الي خذتها من عود معطر 2007 لبنتي عمرها 9 شهور ..

----------


## ام شامخ 2

طلبيتي من عند التاجرة الدخووووووون المميزة في شغلهاااااااا دوم saasmo



عبــــــارة عـــن دخـــــــون ( هنـــــد - القبـــــــايـــــــل - الفوووووشي )
بس شــــــــو الريحـــــــة رهيييييييييييبة وهـــــــــــذا مـــــــب اول تعــــــــامل معهااااااااااااا

----------


## رقيقة

انا اشتريت من أسيرة الماضي هذا الأكسجين

والصراحة ممتاااااااااز جدا

وبالذات حق الحواجب 

وايد عيبني



واشتريت من شجون الفجر بوكسات للتخزين وسوالف للتخزين في الكبت عيبتني وايد
كنت ناوية اشتري من ايكيا بس قلت خل اجرب اللي عند بنات المنتدى
الصراحة طلع أحلى من ايكيا وأرخص بعد

طلبت هالمجموعة
ولو احتجت أكثر بعد دايما بطلب



وهذا رابطها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=64683

----------


## طيف وردي

اول ماوصلتني الطلبيه كنت توني بطلع مشواار ومستعييييله واايــــــــــد رحت وماافتحتهااا
بس باللي بالاغرااض اللي وصلتني وبسسرعه خلصت شغلتيه ورجعت متلهفه بشوووف اغرااضي^-^

طبعا تعرقوون رااعية هالتغليف واللي حريصه جــــــدا على وصووول الاغراااض بكل آآآمـــــــاان ^_^


%~ ورد جوري ~% 
ام سيف
هذا رابط اغرااضها كلهن
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=185
كل الشكر لج غنــــــــــااتي وبيض الله ويهج على هالمكياااج الفناااااااان وفناان بمعــــنى الكلمه



المنكيـــــــر حلوو بس ماتخيلت انه خبااال لهدرجـــــــــــــــه





والايشدوو خباااال والواان روياانه 



قلووسات بالقلتر
فوووشي واووورنــــــــــــج



اروااااااااج




بلتت الارواااج

----------


## طيف وردي

وفي نفس اليووم العصر دق تلفوني وان المندوب عن الباااب طلبيه ثانيه

امممم الكيسه فيها وززن شــــــــوو فيهــــــــــا!!!!





هــــــــذيل شبااصاات من التااجره4you

((ام حمد)) ...الغاليه
ماشالله ماشالله ماشالله على شبااصااتهاا رووعـــــــه هذي ثاني مره اتعامل معاها وطلبت 12 حبه درزن يعني ومشالله خلصتهن بسرعه لانهن كانن حق الاهل ومستعيليين عليهن ....... اول مافتحت الكبسه استوا هجوووم ع الشبااصاات اللي طالبه واللي مش طالبه خذن منهن شي لحقت اصووره وشي قد لبسنه ^_^
تسلم يدييج اتري الطلبيه الثالثه قريبــــا
وهذا ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=28379

----------


## miss_it

طلبيتي من عند التاجرة* ام شامخ 2* 
لوز باودر وردي لتحت العين 
بودرة مضغوطة 
3 آي ****ر 
2 جلوس 
2 قلامة تحديد عيون 
و العلبة اللي أكثر من روعه علبة فرارسي ال48 شدو .. 
و طرشت لي هدية قلامة تحديد شفايف .. و اسفنجة .. 





و هذي طلبيتي من عند التاجرة *%~ ورد جوري ~%*
وصلتني الطلبية مغلفة .. و مرتبة .. عشان مايختربن الأغراض .. 
أنا كنت طالبة حقي و حق خواتي .. تقريبا بحدود 1300 درهم ..
و عطتني هدية قسيمة شرائية بقيمة 240 درهم ..اشتريت بها ماكياج من عندها ..



 

تعامل* ام شامخ 2* و *%~ ورد جوري ~%* .. أكثر من رائع ..

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّـــه من عزيزتــِــــي ؛

ghroor_85 ~*

،

عبــّــاره عن كريــــم حوراء ،
و كريــــــــم دهن العـــّـــود ،

،



،

خبـــــــــــــّـــــــال خبــــــّــــــــــــــــــــال لكريمين ،
كريم دهن العود يغــــــــــــــــــــــــــرّم !!!! ..
و الرحمن يا انه فضيـــــــــــــــــع ،
عـ قولة خويه ريحة لكرّيــــــــــم طر !!
واااايد حبيته ، و خصْ انيــّــه اعشق هـ لروايــّـح ..
و كريـــــم حوراء ريحتـــه هاديـــــه و ؛
غاويــــــّــه ، اميــّــه شلــّـته عنـــّـي ..
بمـا انه ريحته قريبه لريحــّــة الروز ..

،

يعطها ربيـّـه دوام الصحــّـه و العافيه ،
و أكيــــد [ باذن الله ] لي تعامل ثاني وياها ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيـــّــه من عزيزتــِــي ،

البنـّـفــْـسـَــج ~*

،

عبــّــاره عن حلاوّه ..

،

[IMG][/IMG]

،

[IMG][/IMG]

،

يم يم وايــّـــد سويـــت ،
اتعافدّوا عليــّــه لفرّوخ ؛
من شافوه عنديــّــه ..

،

و يزاها الله عنيــّـــه خيـــــر ..

،

----------


## عـــلايه راك

*طلبت من عند التاجره اللي واااااااااااااااايد اعزهااااا وهاااي مب اول مره الغاليه


وفاء زايد

طلبت عنهااا صابونة تقشير طلبت ثلاث وااااايد عيبتني و من وصلت الطلبيه سيده الحمام اتسبحت فيهااا رووووعه +__+*




*ومثل كل مره فديتهااا طرشتلي هديه ... مشكوره*

----------


## aynawiah

هلا حبيباتي اشحالكن ..

طلبت من الغالية أم الميث والشيوخ شنطة ميكياج كامله والصرااااحة ما قصرت وما طولت حتى خلصت لي الطلبية ..

حتى المكياج وااايد روعة ومن غير تعاملها ما شاء الله عليها كلها ذوق ..

الله يعطيها العافية ويوفقها ان شاء الله في تجارتها ..

بخليكم مع الصور (( سمحولي ترى التصوير والله انه مال موبايل ... )))

هااااي الشنطة فاضية ...



وهنيييه مع المكياااااج ...






تحياتي لكن ...

----------


## Fafi

السلام عليكم .. 

خذيت من الأخت (( طيف وردي )) فرش .. 


خذت 1 من هذا 



------------------------------------------------------------------

و من هذا 2





_____________________________________
من هذا 1



_____________________________________
و آخر شيء .. من هذا





بصراحـــه الكواليتي و النوعيه رووووووووعه و ما عليها كلام قطن ناعم و من اللي ما يعولن لأني كد مستخدمه شراته و واايد حبيته عشان جيه مستحيل اتردد و ما آخذ من عندهااا .. وو الحلو إن الفراش وين ما اتجلبينه اتحسين إنه غير ... 

ووو عاد هاا من تصويري الشخصي بكيمرة التيلفوووون ..  :Big Grin: 





و بالتوفيق أختي طيف وردي ... و لنا إن شاء الله تعامل ثاني قريب بإذن الله

----------


## معصبة

هالمرة اشتريت من اختي 

عود معتق

عود المراسيم المعطر

وصج ريحته حلوة وتذكرني بالعود المعطر الجديم بو ريحه غاويه





يزاج الله خير اختي عود معتق
والله يبارك لج في تجارتج

:

----------


## معصبة

وللمرة الثانية اتعامل مع اختي

zezenya


طلبت منها هالمرة شنطة اغنر

وعن جد روووعه في الطبيعه
وكل من شافها سأل من وين خذتها
واستغرب من سعرها
وتعتبر اول شنطة اشتريها من النت وتطابق ذوقي بالضبط







تسلمين اختي زيزينيا
والله يباركـ لج في تجارتج

.

----------


## فصل الشتاء

مرحبا..
انا بصراحه ما خذه مكياج مع شنطتها من عند ام الميث والشيوخ
اول شي تعاملها واااااايد روعه معاي..مع اني اذيتها باسألتي 24 ساعه..
وكل ما اقول بصور اللي شريته تستويلي شغلة وانشغل عن التصوير..
انا صورت بالموبايل لان كاميرتي اخترب وانشالله تكون الصور واضحه..

هذي صورة المناكير خذيت 3 الوان وااااااااايد روعه


وهذي الماسكرا البروفشنال.. بصراحه ماسكرا انما ايييه على قولة المصريين وايد روعه تكثف الرموش


وهذا الطقم الكامل الاحمر..بصراحه واااايد روعه..احلى مافي الروج انه يثبت مب من النوع اللي يمتسح


وشنطة الفرشايات


وهذا الكلوسات مع اللمسة حق الجسم


وهذا اقلام العيون اسود واخضر وتركواز


والارواج احمر ووردي وبني طبيعي كل واحد ماخذه معاه المحدد المناسب له


وهذي بودرتين وحده مخملية والثانية عادية


وهذي صورة الشنطة


وانشالله بتعامل معاج مرة ثانية ومشكورة ياقلبي
والسموحه

----------


## Um 3baiD

يرجى حذف الرد ..

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،
،

طلبيتيــــّــه من عزيزتي ؛

Saasmo ~*

،

عبــّــاره عن دخون بنت خليفـــّــه ،
و سامبلات لدخــّـون و خصْ العـــود لخنين ،

،



،

تبــّــون الصراحه ؟ بدون مجاملات ؟
أول ماستلمت لدخــّـــون ، مايزتليـــّــه الريحه ،
قلت خلنيــّــه أدخن الحجـْـرَه و خلاف أحكـــّـم ،
حطيت لمدخن فـ الحجره و يلست اذاكر خاري <~ خبركــّـم امتحانات الجامعه بــدّت  :Stick Out Tongue:  ..
حدرت الحجـْـرَه خالتيــّــه و اسمعها اتقول ؛ الله شو هـ الريحه لخنينه ،
خلاف حدرتها الحجرّه و أقولكم .......... انا اشهـــّــد ،
يا انــّــه الريحه خنينــّـــه و خصْ لعــّــود لمعطــّـــر ،

،

يزاها الله خير ،
و يعطيها ربيـّــه دوام الصحه و العافيــّـه ،
لأ خليـــت ...

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

أســْرَع طلبيــّــه خخ ؛
امس طلـــّــــــبــْــت ،
و مـِـنْ 10 دقايق وصلتنيــّـه ،

،

من عند عزيزتــِـــــي ،

.+.عيون دبي.+. ~*

،

عبــّــاره عن شمــّـاغ إماراتي ،
بس انا خذتــّــه لفلسطيــن ،
بما نه نفس ألوان العلم الفلسطيني ،

،



،

و يزاها الله عنيــّــه خير ،
لأ عدمتها ...

،

----------


## to0omy

هذي طلبيتي من عند الغالية
*ام الميث والشيوخ*
كانت الطلبية لي ولخواتي ... بس كل وحده خذت اللي لها مالحقت اصور لوووول D:








والتاجرة كان تعاملها قمة فالذوق وخصوصا لما قلتلها استعجلي في طلبيتي لان احتمال اسافر جريب ..

ماقصرتي ...  :55 (4): ام الميث والشيوخ ... :55 (4):

----------


## ريـم زايـد

*السلام عليكم..

هاي طلبيتي من التاجره.. %~ ورد جوري ~% 
طلبتها من فتره ما صورت .. فقلت بنزل اليوم ،،
الطلبيه عباره عن مناكير ..،،



صراحه تعاملها ذوق ..
تسلمين ورد جوري ~ ..،،*

----------


## Fafi

مرحباااااااااااااااااااا


استملت طلبيتي من الأخت ( ملاك ) ووو هذا موضوعهــــــــــــــا .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=9958542


عبارة عن الآيشادو السريع بس شو سريع و روعه بكل معنى الكلمه .. جربت واحد عشان أتأكد بنفسي ووو الحمدلله وااايد عيبني و رديت أطلب بعد ..  :Big Grin: 

ووو ها من تصويري الخاص .. 





طلبت أنا اللونين 1 و 2 (رمادي سموكي و درجات البني )



ووو أشكر أختي ملاك على تعاملهاااااااااااااااا ... ووو لناااا تعامل قريب بإذن الله

----------


## عيون_الورد

مرحبا

طلبيتي من التاجره zezenya

جنطه اجنر حلوه ^^




طبعا من فتره طالبتنها بس دوم انسى اعرض  :Big Grin: 

وزوزو توفر لكم اي شي من امريكا 
تفضلو رابط الملف الشخصي >>zezenya

----------


## saasmo

هذي طلبيتي من ام الميث والشيوخ الله يعطيها العافيه وما يحتاي امدح الكل عارف مكياج ميك اب فور لايف الصراحه انا ما اتوقعت جي الوان القليتر روووووووووووووعه فوق الاي شدو والوان الكحال مع الفرشاه شي عجيييييييييييييب ما توقعته وانا خذت عنها ثلاثة الوان البنفسجي والاخضر والازرق والفرشاه الي معاه خطيره الصراحه نصيحه لا تفوتوا المكياج وصح خذت لمعات الجسم البرونزيه والبيضه وكل منتج احلى عن الثاني 

الله يعطيها العافيه ويرزقها من حيث لا تحتسب امين وتكفي معاملتها عسل

----------


## سوارة

سلام عليكم 

هذي طلبيتي من 

التاجرة المتألقة 





والسمووووووووووووووحه

----------


## ميمي مشاكل

الماسك السحري خذته من التاجرة المتألقة 
رووووووووعة انصح الكل يستخدمه ينور الويه 




ودهن العود من برنسيسة دبي

----------


## ام شامخ 2

طلبيتي اليوم من عند التاجرة اماني 1912 ( بالانجليزي )
حبيت البجامة والجلابية واااااايد ويدفن عدل وتعامل وياااااااهاااااا رهيب وماتاخرت علي بطلبية 

موفقة يا عسل

----------


## كريستال

أنا ووووووصلت ..

درب ...

درب ..

درب .

حياااكم ..

أشتريت من التاجره فكره ..Fikraa ياأحلى فكره ...

معطر الفراش مكتوب ومقدر ..

روووووووووووووعه اعطر فيه كل غرف البيت وريحته قوية وثابته ..

الغرشه مترووووووسه والعطر مركز ...

انصحكم به .. لانه فعلا يستاهل ..

كل الشكر لج الغاليه..
وربي يرزقج من خيره اللهم أميييييييييييين ..

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيـــّــه الــ 9 مادري الـ 10 ،
منـ عزيزتــِــي و حبيبتــِــي ؛

عـُـودْ امعـَـتـّــقْ ~*

عبــّــاره عن غرشتين منـ ؛
عـُـود المراســـــــــــــــم ..

،



،

من حلاته و غوّاه ارد اطلــّـب زووود ،
حقيــّــه و حق هليــّــه ،
و قريب لي تعامل ثاني وياها  :Smile:  ،

،

و سمحوليــّـه عـ الصوره البسيطه ،
وصلتنيــّــه الطلبيـّـه و انا ياســّــه اذاكر فـ الخيمه ،
حطيت الغرشــّــه عـ لكوّار و صورتــ  :Smile:  ..

،

----------


## في قلبه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــــــــاته ,,,

خذت من الغاليه ام حمد قباضات للشعر وهاي مب اول مره اتعامل وياها الله يجزيها الخير وايوفقها يارب...احب قباضاتها لان العضاضات قويه وما اتكسر الحمدالله وبنفس الوقت دزايناتها حلوه ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن ...ويكفي تعاملها الطيب وثقتها ...وهذى صور اخر طلبيه وصلتنى منها امس 
[IMG] [/IMG]
 هذي وايـــــــــــــــد حبيت الوانها حسيتها فريش :Smile:  [IMG] [/IMG]
هذي بعد حبيت الوانها ... وما عندى هاللون من قبل 
[IMG] [/IMG]

[IMG] [/IMG]
 هذى احس التصوير ظلمها ...حاولت اصورها عدل مارمت السموحه 
[IMG] [URL=http://g.imageshack.us/img72/dscn0875gv2.jpg/1/]
  هذى وايــــد كيوت وحبيت الوانها بس الله يحفظه ولدي ما خلاني استانس 
بالحلقات جلعهم وانا بعدني ما اتهنيت فيها  :Frown:  [IMG] [/IMG]
تسلمين ياقلبي يا ام حمد وربي ايوفجج وإيسرلج كل امورج
وهذا رابط ملفها http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1120
 [/CENTER]

----------


## كريستال

أنا وصلت ...

درب ...

طلبيتي هالمره من التاجره aynawiah >>>

طلبت منها 4بجايم لعيالي .. 
الخامه قطن حلو وناعم ..




وطرشت لي هدية وأذكار الصباح والمساء ..


تسلمين أختي ما قصرتي بضاعتج حلوه وأسعارج وتعاملج احلى ..

ربي يوفقج للخير ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب ...

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
وهذه طلبيتي/ من/ الذووق/ اسراار111

عبارة عن/ عطوور/ فرااش..
والراائحة/واايد/ حلووة/

حتى/ الكيس/ كله/ عطر..وريحة/ أحلى..
وأخليكن/ مع/ الصور..

كيس/ الطلبية..

 

وصور/ العطر..


 



 






وحتى/ التغليف/رووعة.. ويصلح/ للهدية..

وذووق/ في/ الإختيار.. والتعاامل..
وطرشت لي/ كتيب/ ديني/ يزاها/ ربي/ الخير/ كله..


وعيناات/ للدخون والعود..

 


 


وكاانت/ متواصلة/ ويااي/ لين/ وصلتني/ الطلبية..

ح ـمدَه

----------


## رقيقة

اشتريت من جوهرة القصر سوالف تخزين

نفس اللي ينباعون في ايكيا بس احلى وأرخص بعد ^___^

حلوين عيبوني وايد

واحب أشكرها وأشكر تعاملها معاي

وهذي هي الأشياء 

بس انا ما فتحتها




_____________________________________


واشتريت من أحلام تونس صبغ الحواجب اللي ايتم اسبوع او عشر أيام وما ايخوز حتى لو اتسبحت او اتوضيت لين هالفترة اللي ذكرتها ...أحسن مما كل مرة أحط جحال واغمج الفتحات اللي في حواجبي

تعاملها كان حلو 

وماقصرت معاي

وصلتني الأغراض امرتبة 

طلبت 3

2 أسود 
1 بني

وهذيل ثلاثتهم مع بعض



وهذا واحد بعد ما فتحت عنه التيب



وفديتها ما قصرت 

حطت لي هدية 4 صابونات ريحتهم رووعة والوانهم واشكالهم كيووووت

الصراحة .. على كثر ما اشتري من المنتدى ومن تاجرات المنتدى اول مرة وحدة اتحط لي هدية 

استانست وااايد ههههههههه



مشكورة عالهدية يا أحلام 

^_____^

----------


## بنت شربت

هاي الطلبيه جديمه .. ايام العيد بس ما قدرت انزل الصور الا الحين

طلبيه ملابس من دلوعة امها وطلعت الملابس وايد حلوه والتعامل وياها احلى
وان شاء الله ما تكون اخر مره
بالتوفيق حبيبتي

صوره جماعيه للطلبيه


ها الفستان عجييييييييب.. وااايد حلو في اللبس الكل عيبه



والقميص بعد وايد حلو خذنا منه ثنين



وهذا حق نونونا الجميل




وطلبيتي الثانيه من الاخت مواز
طلبت اجارين وبزارين
والتعامل وياها حلوو
وبالتوفيق لج حبيبتي

----------


## بنت شربت

وهالطلبيه بعد من زمان حتى ما احيد شو اسم العضوه

طلبت قباضات ووايد حلوين والالوان احلى وتعامل العضوه وايد حلو 
وهاي الصور







وبالتوفيق لها

----------


## mischocolat

السلام عليكم 
اليوم براويكم طلبياتي 

الاولى من التاجره بنت البر ....3 شنط للسوع جلد روعه وايد حلو .. اتشرطت عليها وطفرتها لازم 3 من نفس الموديل وحليلها ماقصرت وطولت بالها عليه ..تسلمين حبيبتي والله يوفقج



الثانيه من التاجره 4you
4 قباضات انا اخترت الالوان وهي ماقصرت وعلى فكره وايد حلوات ع الشعر والورود جميله مب نافره وايد واكيد بطلب منها مره ثانيه

----------


## رقيقة

اشتريت من التاجرة littel lady شبشبين ...نعل للبيت 

وقبل كنت طالبة منها وعيبوني عشان جي طلبت منها مرة مرة ثانية

مريحين وحلوين 



وأحب أشكرها عليهم

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
وهذه طلبيتي/ من/ الذووق/ اسراار111


عباارة عن/ عرضها/ الحلو..

والمغلف..

والله/ ما/ قصّرت/ غلفت/ الطلبية/ بــ/نفس/ اللون/ اللي/ طلبته..
وهذه الصوور.



.
وأحب/ اشكرها/ واايد.. وأتمنى/ لها/ التووفيق/ والرزق/ الحلال..


ح ـمدَه

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

السلام عليكم

هاي طلبيتي من الشيل من عند الأخت صمت الألم


وهذه طلبيتي من الأكياس من عند الأخت 
rozee

----------


## عمري زايد

طلبيتي الثانيه من حبيبتي وغناتي ...MAHA21

طلبت من عندها اكياس ودخون وبوكس وشدو وبلاشر والينر ...
فديتها قمه في الاخلاق وان شالله لي تعامل ويها دووووم ...
وهذي صور الطلبيه ...^^





واقولها موفقه ...

هني مواضيعها ...^^
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=44001

----------


## عمري زايد

وهذي طلبيه ثانيه من الاخت...ghroor_85

حبيت اخبركم عن اللوشنات رهيييييييييييييييبه ولله ...
طلبت من عندها حوراء وغلا زايد
صدق ريحتهم موووووووووووووووووت...

وهذي صور الطلبيه ..





وهني جميع مواضيعها ...

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=22642

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتني امس طلبيتي من التاجرة " to0omy " ،،، وهذا مب اول تعامل لي وياها ،، ما شاء الله شغلها روووعه وصدق يخليج تطلبين لو انج مكتفيه ،،، طلبت من عندها قباضات تفصيل ع الالوان اللي اباهن ،، وما شاء الله صدق ابدعت ،،، والتعامل وياها رااااقي جداً ،، اللي ما بيطلب منها بيندم ^^ ... 























وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي .... 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=14383

----------


## القمزية

طلبيتــي من الغالية al-talee

السويت لـــذيذ .. وغريــــب فنفــس الوقت
سوالف عجيبــة بس طعمها طــيب

ماقصرت الغالية وصلتهن فالوقت المحــدد

----------


## القمزية

طلبيتــي الثانية من التاجرة الحبوبة .. ash-23lenah

Kinder من تركيـا

نوعين .. في نوع حبيته اكثر عن الثاني

وماقصرت الغالية وصلتهن فاقرب وقــت

----------


## القمزية

هالمرة طلبيتــي من درب الوله

ماقصرت سوت الفطاير و السويت والسندويجات فأحلى طعم

والكل نشد عنهن

----------


## القمزية

طلبيتي من ملكة الكــيك

بصراحة الكيك يذوب فالفم ..

الكل حباه .. وجريب بطلب منه

----------


## mariam2020

خذت من أسرار 111 سله عش العصفور وهي عباره 
عن توزيعات ، و عيبت الكل ، و طرشتلي 
بعد عينات بخور وعود ، وروايحهم حلوه ،

----------


## معصبة

طلبيتي هالمرة من اختي 
*أم الميث والشيوخ*

عبارة عن مناكير ميك اب فور لايف













وهاي هديه منها استيكرات للاظافر

تسلمين عالهديه الغاويه 

والله يبارك لج في تجارتج

.

----------


## bo$ah

*البارحه وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجره..

.. احلى مافيني ..

خذت عنها كريم بارتنز لوف للتنحيف .. وان شاء الله يجيب نتيجه

بس جربته البارحه واليوم ..احسه يحرق واتمنى تكون نتيجته حلوه ...

والتاجره ذوووق ... الله يوفقها

جي وصلتني الطلبيه



وهذي صوره الكريم

*

----------


## غالية82

يا كثر ما اطلب من المنتدى بس هذي آخر الطلبات اللي وصلتني ..
من لورا 79


من أم روضة2

من الغلا


من أم الميث والشيوخ


وهذي طلبية ثانية بعد من أم الميث والشيوخ


وربي يوفقهن جميعا ويرزقهن من حلاله

----------


## ::ملاك::

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شارية سكارفات من "خريجة إدارة"
والله روعة ماشاءالله في الطبيعة،،،


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## فديت اماراتي

هاي آخر طلبياتي 
منيكير إسلامي من الاخت دبوية 2007 ينشل بسهوووله
روووعه احلى شيىء انج تسيرين المناسبة وما تحاتين الصلاه حتى قمت اتبرض احطه حق الكليه كل يوووم
وبعد بطلب منها الوان ثانيه 
وهاي صورة طلبيتي بس من تصوير التاجره

----------


## غالية82

طلبيتي واصلة أمس من الأخت ستروبري شورت كيك

----------


## بنااناا

وهذي طلبيتي من عند ثلوج الصيف
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=3642152
قباضات حلوووه ومرييحه في البس وايد 
وهذي الصور ومعاه قفت 

وهاي القفت


والصور مظلووومات

ويزاها الله خير

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّـه الثانيـــّـه من عزيزتي ..

Saasmo ~*

،

عبــّــاره عن دخون جواهر ، و دخون هند ..

،







انا روحتهن كـ سامبلات ،
و رجعت و طلبتهن منها ..

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيه ..

،

----------


## عذبة الأطباآع

مرحبااااااااااااااا



من اسبوع تقريبا وصلتني طلبيتي من طيف وردي عباارة عن بجامات 

وايد حلوات وتعاملها الاحلى




وه\ا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=371385






ومن كم يوم وصلتني طلبية ثانية من ثلوج الصيف عبارة عن شباصات وهذي صورهن 



تعامل التاجرة وايد حلو والقباضات روعه ع اللبس وشكلهن وايد كيوووووووووووووت وسألووني عنهن يوم لبستهن من حلاتهن 



واقوولها تسلمين ومشكوورة ع سؤالج دووم عن الطلبية ووصولها




وهذا رابط موضوعهااا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...C8%C7%D6%C7%CA

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من التاجرة ليتل ليدي اسمها بالانجليزي

و طلبيتي عبارة عن 3 نعل سيراميك و بصراحة تعاملها رووعة

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من التاجرة صمت الألم 

و هذي مو أول مرة أطلب منها ،، 

دووم أطلب منها و يشرفني التعامل معاها ،،

و طلبيتي عبارة عن دخون شيخة عدد 2

و طلبت منها عينات من الانواع الثانية و حطتلي ما قصرت و بصراحة دخونها رووعة

انا عيبني اكثر شيء دخون شيخة

ربي يوفقها و يبارك بتجارتها 

حطتلي فديتها شيلة هدية منها مع أذكار ،، يزاج الله خير

----------


## شهـــــرزاد

*لاعت جبوووووودهم* 



*ريلي وخوااااتي وحريم اخوااااني* 

*كلما شافوا شي عندي وسألوني من وين* 
*قلت لهم من المنتدى* 
 :12 (70):  


*المهم* 
*هذي طلبيتي من التاجرة بنتuae* 

*طالبة من عندها 7 قباضــات الأسبوع اللي طاف ووصلني*
*البارحة الظهــــر* 
*والصرااااااااااااااحة* 
*القبــــاضات حلــــوات وعمليــــات* 
*وخفـــاف على الـــراس* 
*واااااااااااايد حـــــبيتهن* 
*وهذا رابط ملف التــــاجرة* 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=3649883 


*والصرااااااااااااحة*
*أشكرهـــــا ما قصـــرت معـــاي* 
*وان شـــاء الله راح يكـــون لي تعــامل ثاني معــاها* 


 


**

----------


## mariam2020

اشتريت من التاجرة ورد جوري توزيعات عباره عن عطور ،

----------


## الوردة الندية

*
اشتريت من التاجره المصارعة .... طاولة اللاب توب الألمنيوم خفيفه ومريحه وعملية في الاستخدام 

أشكرها جدا والله يوفقها* 

 

http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...dd4390dec3.jpg

----------


## دلاال

أمااااااااااااا أنا فكانت طلبيتي من أختي التاجره ورد جوري وماقصرت فديتها تعاملها رااااقي جدا والطلبيه وصلتــــــــني بسرعه 

وطلبيتي كانت 
.
.
.
تعالو نشوف  :Smile: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
مجموعة من المناكير والألوااااااااااااان عجيــــــبه وروعه 
أولا صور أغلب الألوان على ايدي ^______*





هاذي صورة المجموعه كلها^__^


وهاذي على مجموعات ^__^

1


2


3



وطلبت 2 شدو الأبيض واللون الثاني بنفسجي ............. والثالث الوردي هديه من اختياري


والجلوس بعد كان هديه من اختياري ....



وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــرا ورد جوري 

8_______8

----------


## sweetuae

هذه اغراض اشتريتها من اخت لورا79 

بس بعديني ما جربته بس ماقصرت طرشت بسرعه ومعاملتها حلوه

----------


## BntZayed

هذي طلبيتي من التاجـــره أم عبـد الرحمن...


عبـــاره عـــن....القهــوة التركيــــــهـ لإنقــــــــــــــاص الوزن


و هذي الصــــــورة





و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=332131



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

----------


## BntZayed

هــــذي طلبيتــــــي الثانيــــة من التاجـــره نوف81...


عبـــاره عـــن....ساعــــــــــــــة VALENTINO

و هذي الصــــــورة




و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=387493


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

----------


## قــصايــد

أشكــــرج الغاليـــــــة على تعاملج الذوق والراقـــي ..

العود بصراحـــة يجنـــن ريحتـــه صدق غاويـــه ..

وإن شــاء الله مابتكـــون آخر مره ..ْ~

طلبيتي طبعا من (( عود معتق )) ربي يوفقج ويبارك لج ..ْ~



وهذا رابطهـــا ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=373512

----------


## BntZayed

هــــذي طلبيتــــــي من التاجـــره ستروبيري شورت كيك...


عبـــاره عـــن....جاكيتـــــــــــــــات شتويــــــــــــة وايــــــــد حلـــــــــــوهـ و دافيـــــــــــة

و هذي الصــــــورة




و هذا رابطهــــــــــــا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=8611


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

----------


## rozee

تووووها طلبيتي واصلتني من التاجره المتألقه
عباره عن دهن عود + هديه لوشن (نوووووره)
وهاي 2 او 3 طلبيه منها ^^

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ؛

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عزيزتي ...

missuae3003 ~*

عبـّــاره عن فلاش ممري ..
2 قيقا بايت ..

،



،



،

و ما شا الله تبارك الرحمن بسرعه وصلتني الطلبيـّـه ،

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحـّــه و العافيـّـه ..

،

----------


## غالية82

طلبيتي أمس واصلة من الغلا


وأحلى شيء الهدية اللي وصلتني مع الطلبية صدق صدق استانست



عسى ربي يوفقها ويسعدها ويبارك لها في تجارتها

----------


## دلاال

طلبيتي كانت من حبيـــــــــــــــــــــبة قلبــــــــــــــــــــــــي......... miss kash5a .......... فديتها ماقصرت ويكفي اسلوبها الحــــــلو ^ن^
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.وهاذي كانت طلبيتي أرواااج قمه فالروعه  :Smile:  وتحديد وجلووووووس



وهــــــاذي كانت هديه منها ...... شوفو اللون كيف حلــــــو ^^ .... تسلمين يا الغلا عالهديه 



.
.
.
.
.
يسلموووو أختي miss kash5a

----------


## دلع عيناوي

هاي طلبياتي من المنتدى ومن فتره طبعن..والسموحه من الخوات ع التصوير و على التأخير النت كان مخرف واليوم تعدل  :Smile: 

طلبيتي من *سحابه مرت* ...دخون نوف وغلا العين والريم وريحتهن فنااانه وخذت فيبكس ..مشكوره ماقصرت ربي يوفقها ويسعدها وهذا مب اول تعامل 



طلبيتي من *ياسمينا* ..شماغات وامبولات وقطرة للعين ومناكير اسلامي وكريمات وايد اشياء ومشكوره ماقصرت ربي يسعدها وشرفني التعامل معاها













طلبيتي من *2008-it* ..عينات دخون اشكالهم رووعه وريحه حلوه يصلحن توزيعات من حلاتهن ..ربي يوفقها ويسعدها وشرفني التعامل معاها 





طلبيتي من *جوهرة القصر* بوكسات رووعه وعمليه ربي يوفقها ويسعدها..صغرت الصوره

[IMG][/IMG]

طلبيتي من *maha21* عدسات توتي (بنيه ورماديه) بعدني مايربتهن بس الالوان رووعه وهذا اول تعامل وان شاءالله يتكرر ربي يوفقها ويسعدها

----------


## دلع عيناوي

تابع طلبياتي والسموحه صغرت بعض الصور ..وكل الشكر لتاجرات

طلبيتي من* فكره* اجار وبزار وزيت زيتون وايد اشياء ..وهذا اول تعامل وان شاءالله يتكرر ربي يوفقها ويسعدها

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

طلبيتي من *اسيرة الماضي* مشقر وهذا مب اول تعامل ...ربي يوفقها ويسعدها

[IMG][/IMG]

طلبتي من *مواز* ...معبوج احمر كان فخاطري الاخضر وجبن بالزيتون والزعتر روعه ودقوس يمممي روعه ويا العيش واحلا بزاااار مانستغنى عنه دوم اطلبه منها ..ربي يوفقها ويسعدها 



طلبيتي من *الدامه* حلاوه بس بعدني ما استخدمتها وهذا اول تعامل وان شاءالله يتكرر ربي يوفقها ويسعدها



طلبتي من *ورد جوري* ..شدوهات وارواج وجلوسات ومناكير رووووعه رووووعه وهذا مب اول تعامل ويا ام سيف ولي طلبيه مكياج جريب ربي يسعدها ويوفقها













الموضوع لطرح المشتريات من المنتدى 


*وكل الشكر لكل التاجرات اللي تعاملت معاهن ورد جوري -فكره-الدامه- مواز-سحابه مرت-جوهرةالقصر-اسيرةالماضي-maha21-ياسمينا-it_2008 ...والسموحه ع القصور*

----------


## 4you

:Salam Allah: 
شوفو طلبتي الاولى .. طبعا ما عليها اي كلام لا بضاعه ولا التاجره ... وبصراحه بضاعتها واااايد حلوه وعن تجربه ....
..
.
.
طلبيتي طبعا من عند طيف وردي خذت من عندها فرش .. شو فرش خذت كميه كبيره وهذه مو اول مره 
..

هذه خذت منه اربع 


وهذا من القديم


وغيره وايد بيتي صار كل الغرف مافي غير فرش طيف



وهاي بعض من الفرش والباقي خذو خواتي وما قدرت اصور والفرش الي بتباع الشمس ماعليه كلام

وطبعا التعامل مع طيف ولا اروع واعتقد الكل يشهد الها


وطلبيتي الثانيه من عند الاخت المستقله خذت من عنده 3 مداخن .. وبصراحه حلوين واسلوبها وتعامله حلو وما اتأخرت علي

----------


## غالية82

هذي طلبيتي من الأخت البنفسج



ربي يوفقها

----------


## من أنا

شوفو معاي يابنات اغراضي الواصله اليوم ..

تصدقون امس دفعت قيمة الطلبية واليوم وصلتني ..>> ماشاء الله سرعه بالتوصيل ، وذوق هالتاجره بالتعامل ..
وهذا مب اول تعامل لي معاها ..

شوفو معاي الكيس اول ماوصلتني ..



وهذه الاغراض لما بطلت الكيس ..


 

اكيد كلكم عرفتو التاجرة من طريقة التغليف ..؟

صح برافو عليكم ..
طلبيتي كانت من ورد جوري ..



انا مجربه هالماركة بس عيبتني الوان الايلينر الكريمي الجديده وحبيت اجربها ..بصراحه الالوان وااااو والظاهر باخذ منها باجي الالوان ..


خذت منها الكونسيلر وعلبه الارواج الفوشي وثلاث الوان كحل كريمي ..
وطلع لي هدية منكير وروج من اختياري ..

وشريت بعد درزن غراش عطور صغيره فاضية للشنطه ..





ربي يوفقج غناتي ..
وإلي تبا تاخذ منها خل ادش قسمها ف القسم الذهبي وتختار ولا تحتار

----------


## سوارة

سلام عليكم 

هذي طلبيتي من التاجرة المتألقة ......
والصراااحه هذي مب اول مرة اتعامل معاها ....

والطلبيه عباره عن مزيل العرق بدهن العوود ..............

وااااايد عيبتني حتى ريلي يستخدم منه .......

وهذا شكله الخارجي

[IMG][/IMG]


وهذا من دااخل حتى يمكن اكثر من توله هي تحط .....

[IMG][/IMG]

ربي يوفقها ...

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّـة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّـه من مشرفتنــــأ الغاليــــّـــه ..

ورودة دبـــّـــي ~* 

عبـّـاره عن جاي بالزعفرّان ،
و زعفرّان أصفــّـهاني ...

،



،

يعطيها ربيـّـــه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيه ،
لأ خلأ و لأ عدم ..

،

----------


## أسرار111

انا طلبت من اختيا لغالية
التاجرة 
ثلوج الصيف

قباضات روووعة
اخترت 5 قباضات كتجربة

وبصراحة روعة في اللبس وتقبض الشعر زين وما تعور الراس 
وحجمها غاوي لاني مااحب البس شيلة بو نفخة
فمقاس القباضة مناسب لشعري 

واللي في البيت شافن وعيبهن واحينة رديت وطلبت مرة ثانية

ربي يوفقج يا اختي ام حميد ويرزقج من حلاله

----------


## رقيقة

طلبيتي من التاجرة دهن العود

مجموعة الصابون المغريي



الطربية توها واصلتني فرش 

وماجربتها

^_^

وأشكرها على السرعة في الوصيل

وبعد أشكرها على الهدية اللي حاطتلي اياها اللي هي ملح الحليب من منتوجات يوكو

على كثر ما أطلب من تاجرات المنتدى هذي التاجرة ثاني وحدة اتحطلي هدية 

^_^ استانست

----------


## طيف وردي

مشكوووووووووووره

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّـة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّـه من مشرفتنــــأ الغاليــــّـــه ..

ورودة دبـــّـــي ~* 

عبـّـاره عن جاي بالزعفرّان ،
و زعفرّان أصفــّـهاني ...

،



،

يعطيها ربيـّـــه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيه ،
لأ خلأ و لأ عدم ..

،

----------


## البنوووتة

هالنعال خذتها من التاجرة rozee
بصرااحة روووووعة وعيبتني وااايد
صح انه الكعب عااالي لكنه مريح فاللبس

الله يوفجها ان شاء الله ويرزقها من جميع ابوابه

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّــه من مشرفتنا الغاليــّـه ،

الغلـــــــــــــا ~* 

عبــّــاره عن معطــّـر السراميك ،

،



،

و يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيه ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّـة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عزيزتـــِــــي ..

aynawiah ~*

عبـّـارهن عن بكس للاكسسوارات ،
هديــّــه حق بنت خالتيـّـــه ..

،



،



،

حليـــــــــــوّ ،
حبــّـيته أنـــــــــا ..

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه داوم الصحـّـه و العافيه ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّــة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيـّـــه من عزيزتـــــِـــــي ..

Fikraa ~* 

عبـّــاره عن 4 غرّاش أجار همبـّـأ ..
و طرشتلي ويـّـاهن سامبلات ..
و طبعـــا هذي الطلبيـّـه الثالثه لي ..

،



،



،

و صراحةً بضاعة فكرّه ،
بشكــّـــل عام ، لا يعلى عليـهن ..
روحت لدخون و العود ، قمـّـة ..
و سعرهن فيهن ..

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيــّه ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّـه من عزيزتـــِــــي ..

IT-2008 ~*

عبـّــاره عن عيّـــنات مـ لدخون و العــّـود ..

،



،

التغلــّـيف رااقي ،
و كيــّــوت خصْ لي ؛
بالطربــــّــوش وايد حبيته ..
و الريحـّـه لا تتخبرّن مرّه ..
خنــّه خنـّــه ، فاحت مـ لكيس ،
شغـّـل عدل ، ما شا الله ..

،

و يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيه ..

،

----------


## قــصايــد

make up for life 

طلبيتي المميـــزه مع هديــــه ^_^

بصراحة روعـــة .. أشكرج الغــاليـــة على تعاملـــج الراقـــي والمميــــز..

ربي يوفقج ويعطيج العافية ان شاء الله ...

رسالتــي هاي للغاليــــة أم سيـــــف (ورد جوري) وأقولج ماقصرتي ..

----------


## غالية82

وصلت طلبيتي من مشرفتنا الغالية الغلا

وهن عبارة طلبيتين طرشتهن لي رباعة 

وافتكيت من فلوس التوصيل..خخخخخخ



مشكورة حبيبتي..ربي يوفقج

----------


## mariam2020

وصلتني اليوم من التاجره رومانسيه 2005 بلاشر ، فاونديشن ، بودره مضغوطه
رموش ، جلتر ،

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتني طلبيتي من " عود معتق " من ايااام بس عاد كنت متعااايزة اصور لووول ... طلبت منها عود مراسم المعطر وعطره .... 


العوووود يجنن ^ـ^ ... والصراحه التعامل وياهاا رااااقي جداً .. والعود وصلني بسررعة البرق ^ـ^ ... 

بس تعذرني لاني ماا طرشت لها رسااااله اشكرها فيها .. لاني انشغلت وااايد .... تسلمين الغاااليه  :Smile:  .. ربي يوفقج ويرزقج من اوسع ابوابه .... 












هذا رابط موضوعها .... 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=373512

----------


## عمري زايد

وصلتني طلبيه من عود معتق 

والطلب كان عود المراسم و2 توله عود الازرق صراحه روووووووعه حتى ريلي الله يحفظه تخبل عليه ^^
واشكرها على ذوقها...










الله يحفظها..

----------


## كلي دلع وحلا

اسمحيلي يا ام الميث والشيوخ 

لان التصوير مب عاطنج حقج الكيمرا وععع .. عايبتني الالوان لاني انا شايفتنهم من قبل عند بنت خالي

 



وماشالله عليها بسرعه وصلتني الطلبية .. الله يوفقها ..

----------


## كلي دلع وحلا

وهاااي طلبيتي من بنت الفلاسي او دبي بيبي 

ماشالله عليها فنااانة وصلتني طلبيتها مع طلبية ام الميث والشيوخ مع انها قالتلي يمكن تتأخر للاسبوع الياي ,, حليلها اتصلت فيني البارحة وانا كنت مشغووولة وماقدرت اخذ راحتي بالكلام وياها .. 

زيت شماا وماسك الفوااااكه 
وهذا شكل الزيت لانه الجو بارد اذا دفيتيه يرد عااادي 


مشكورات ام الميث والشيوخ وبنت الفلاسي على التعامل الحلووو

----------


## عامريه طر

مرحبااااااااا
انا اليوم وصلتني طلبيتين مع المندوب
الاولى من الاخت بنت البر
وهي صندوقين لحفظ الساعات بحجمين
3 بروشات فيكتوريه كيووت

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

تسلمين الغاليه ام راشد(بنت البر) كلج ذووق
وماشاءالله الصنادييق رووووعه
الصندوق الثاني مافتحته ولاصورته لانه هب لي لربيعتيه^_*


والطلبيه الثانيه من الاخت za3oMa
طلبت منها بجامات لبناتي
هذييييل بجامات طمطوومه
هي اللي مختارتنهن ابروحها فديتها

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

وهااي حق بطبووطه 
خذتلها بس وحده لان عندها اكتفاء من البيجامات خذتلها وحده عسب ماتزعل^_*

[IMG][/IMG]

حلووين يسلموو za3oMa والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## عامريه طر

من شهر 10 او 11 طلبت بيجامات من الاخت دلع بسنع
وماشاءالله عليها هالانسااانه ذووووق ربي يحفظها
وبيجاااماتها بعد روووعه
طلبت من عندها اكثر من مره
من كثر ماعيبوني
وهي ماقصرت طرشتلي هديه وياهن^_*
ادري اني متاخره بس والله سالفه تنزيل الصور والتحميل بللللشه
واليوم بس اتفيجت
اسمحيلي عالتاخير
انا خذت من عندها وااايد وكلهن لبستهن ماعدا وحده هي اللي صورتها
هي نص بيجامه ونص بيبي دوول
خخخ حلللوه وااايد
القميص وياه شورت قصير^_^

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## كريستال

طلبيتي من وردة دبي ..........

يا أحلى وردة ..

ينفع للبرد هالفترة............ طعم ولا أروع .. مع أني ما أحب الجاي واايد لكن هالجاي عجبني واايد ..



اشكرج حبوبه لتعاملج الراقي .. وربي ما قصرتي ...
والله يوفقج للخييير دووووووووم اللهم أميييييييييين ..

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّــة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عزيزتي ..

لــُـــورَا 79 ~*

عبـّــاره عن ليفــّــه ..

،



،

كنت أدوّر شراتها من فتره ..
لي اتي صوب نعيــم و صوب خشـّـن ..
و الحمدالله يازتليــّـه ..

،

يزاها الله عنيـّـه كل خير ،

،


*****
اترئ ياسـّـه عـ الكمبيوتر ..
و اضاءة الكمبيوتر غير عن اللاب ،
فـ بتشوفون اختلاف فـ ألوان الصوّر ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّــة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّــه من الغنـّـــاه ..

ثلــُـوجْ الصــّـيف ~*

عبـّـاره عن قباضات ..
لي و لبنت خالتيــّــه [ كـ هديـّـه ] ..

،



،



،



صوره قريبه للقباضات الصغـّـار ..

،

طبعاً لكبـّـار لي ،
يغرمـّــــــــــــــــــــــن ..
وااااايد حبيتهن ؛

،

يزاها الله خير ،
لأ خليت و لأ عدمـت ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عند شيختيـّـــه ،
راعيـّــة الروايح الطيبـّــه ..

عــُـودْ امعتــّــق ~*

عبـّــاره عن دخون؛
العذب ، ندى ، العيد ..
و عنـّـي لأ خلـّـو منها ،
طرشتليـّـه عطور هديـّـه !!!!
و الله يا انيـّـه خيلت منها ..
من بوني كنت ناويه اشتريهن ،

،



،



،



،

الهديـــــــــــــّـــــــــه

،



،

1 ) فضــّـــــيع ، ريحته قويـّــه ..
خويـّـه اتخبل عليه روحـّـه ؛
من بعيد و يأ خذه عني ..
مع انيـّـه كنــــــــت ناويه ،
اعطـيه خويـّـه البجّــر ،
بطلب منها وديـّـه ثانيه حق خواني ..



،

2 ) ريحتــّـــه خنينــّـه ،
و برد أطلـّـب منها زود منـّـه
حق لي بغـّـاه <~ ناس بغـّـو ياخذونه بس مارضيت خخ ..



،

3 ) و ختامها مســـّــك ..
ريحتـــّـه غاويــّـــــــــه ؛
و خذوه عنــّــي خخخخ ،



،

لي بياخــذ منها ..
عــود ، دخـّــون ، عطـّـــور ..
و ربيـّـه ما بيندم مرّه ..

،

و يزاج الله خير حبيبتي عـ لهديـّـه ، و ربيـّـه فاجأتيني ..
من بونيـّـه امرمستنج عنهم عـ اساس انيـّـه بشتريهن ..
وااايد استانست يوم ريتهن ويأ الطلبيـّـه <~ و احمرّت مـ الحيئ ..

،

يعطيج ربيـّـه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيه ..
لأ خلأ و لأ عدم يا عسئ ..

،

----------


## shooq5

مرحبا الغاليات
انا اشتريت من اخت um a7mad1 
الخوار الكشميري رووووووووعة
 يوم جفت موضوعها كانت عارضة عباه و كندورة والقطع الكشميرية وعيبني وااااايد وسرت اشتريت و فصلتهن 
بصراحه والله فالطبيعه رووعه الشغل الي عليه حلوو والمرايات صدق تبين وتلق نفس الريمبوو
والله كل ما البسه مكان يسالوووني الناس من وين ويتطالعوون لانه شي مميز صراحة
تسملين يا ام احمد وان شاء الله تقومين بالسلامه حليلها مادري شو اخبارها
وتسلمين يالغلااا عالشغل الراقي
وهاي صور







دورت عرابطها مامحصلتنه بدور عليه انشالله وبحطي 

هااه شو رايكم يا بنات فاغراضي

----------


## shooq5

مراااااحب يا حلواااات رديت لكم مره ثانيه
هاي صورة النعال الزيبرا الي اشتريته من الاخت rozee
اموووووت فهالستايل صراحه روووعه كل ماشوف موضوعها اتخبل واقول بشتري اخر شي اتوكلت على الله و اتشريت منها ويوم وصلتني الطلبيه استانست وااايد حلوو النعال و خواتي اتخبلوو عالنعال وقالوووو طلبيلنا 
وكنت ابي النعال البني والاحمر ويا الاسود رووعه بعد من ننفس الموديل بس حرااااام والله ماحصلت قياسي للاسف وبعدهن فخاطريا 
انشالله تييب من الموديل ها يارب
وهاي صورة النعال


وتسلمين حبوبه روزي عالبضاعه الحلوة

----------


## MAHA21

فديتها غرووووور 85(حوراء) وصلتني طلبيتها توه مرررره طازه من المندوب صورتها لكم

طلبت من عندها لوشن دهن العووود والريحة ما عليها رمسة واخويه بعد يضاربني يبا يشتري واحد يقولي قوليي حق المغرورة اطرشلي ههههههه تراني قلت له وحده اسمها غرور



وسعرها روووعة بس ب 40 درهم

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ الغلـــــا ...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا مجموعة كريمـــــــــــــات + هدية شنطة حلوهـ+ كيكــة الفوطــــــة..


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...







و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..

----------


## missuae3003

هلا والله ..  
هذي اخر مشترياتي ...  
مخمريات من الغاليه saasmo 
طبعا الريحه خنينه تخبل ... وتتم فالشعر اياااااااام .. 


وهذا رابط محلها الذهبي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=164

----------


## missuae3003

وشريت طاوله اللاب توب .. من التاجره المصارعه والصراحه كانت في قمة الذوق ومتابعه الطلبيه بالاتصال .. 



وهذا رابط الموضوع 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=374875

----------


## missuae3003

توه وصلني احينه .. دخون احبـــك .. من الغاليه .. الغلـــــا

الدخون وايد حلو .. وطرشت وياه هديه عطر ... مشكوووره يا ام حمدان  :Smile:  

السموحه مارمت اصور ... الكاميرا مخلص جارجها و الجارج مادري وينه ..

هاي صوره من موضوع ام حمدان



وهذا رابط ملفها ^_^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

----------


## صمت الألم

خذيت من عند التاجره المتألقة 
مزيل العرق بدهن العود علبتين
شي حلو ويخليج منتعشة طول اليوم
وريحة الدهن عود من النوع الحلو 
واللي ما يعور الراس يعني صدق شي روعه



وهذا رابط الموضوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=366232

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*هــــاي صبايــــا

طلبيتـــــــــي كـــــــــــانت :*

دخون أح ـــــــــــبك *روعه ريحته بارده وحلوه وياه عطر هديه*
وش ــــدوهات وروج *حبيت ألوانهم*
ومـ ع ـــالج التقصف *شكله فنان وريحته حلوه*
وبج ـــامه *ظهرت ضيجه شوي  :Frown:  انش واحد بس لول* 

طلبيتي هاي كانت من التاجره ام حـــمـــدان (الله يخليه هو وخواته)* **الــــــغـــلـــا *** 
وحبيت اقولها مشكوره ماقصرتي و يزاج الله خير وموفقه فتجارتج ..........  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101










*::
::
::*


طلبيتـــــــي الثـــــانيــــهـ 

طلبـــت **set باللـــون البنـــي**

ش ــــدو كريمــي بفـــرشاتـه 
قلـــوس ماركــة office بلمعــه
ش ــــدو مــات لونـــه بنـــــي
كح ــــل سمــايلنــج 
وهــديتــي (بـــودرة office رقم 4 لانهـــا كـــانت فخ ـــاطريــه ^.^ )

اكيــــــــــد طلبيـــتي من الــغ ـــاليـــه ام سيــــــف *ربي يحفظه لهــا ..هو واختـــه*
***ورد ج ـــــوري*** مشكـــوره فــديتــج مــا قصــــرتي وربــي يوفقــج فتجــارتــج ....  :Smile: 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=393233







*::
::
::*


طلبيــــــــــــتي الثالــــــــــــثه 



*تم حذف المشاركه والصور ..لان البضاعه تقليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد*

*&ملاحظه _بنات انا يوم اشتريتهن سألت التاجره اذا ماركات المكياج اصليه وهي اكدت انهن اصليات وتيبهن من اوروبا ..بس للاسف تبين لي العكس البضاعه تقليييييييييييييييد وما بسويلها شهره على حساب تاجرات أأمن منهاااا ...حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل&*


*::
::
::*



وانتظـــــــــرو بــــــــاج ــــي الطلبيـــــــــــات  :Smile:

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّــة الله و بركاته ،

،

مَب طلبيـّـه ، هديـّــه من غناتي ..

أثــّـير راك ~*

عبـّــاره عن 12 لوشـّــن ،
و صابونتين ..

،



،



،



،

الصوابين طبيعيـّـــه ، 
خذتهن عنـّـي خالتيـّـه ..
و اللوشنـّـــات ..........
مادري شـ اقول عنهن ،
ذووووووق ، خبــــّـــــــال .. 
و خصْ لي بدهن العـّـود ..
الروايـّـح يختلفــّـــن 
انأ خذت لي يازن لـّــي ..
كلاسك ، دهن العـّـود و خيـّـال ..
و اميـّـه خذت الباجـّـي ..
و لي تعامل وياها ..
وديـّـه ثانيه ان شا الله  :Smile:  ..

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيـّـه ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّـه من الغنـّـــــاه ..

Ghroor_85 ~*

عبــّــــاره عن درزن من ..
لوشـــّــن الدهن عـّــود ..
و حبتين من غلا زايـّـد ..
و حبتين من حوراء ..

،



،

و يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيه ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـــّــة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّــه من لغنــّــاه ..

مبصوطة ~*

،



،



،

و انا اشهـّــد يا انـّـه ذوقها ...
صدق ملكــــــّــــــي !!!! ..
عود ملاك الكون فضييييييع ..
و السـّـايل روح الروح ريحته خنييينه..
دخنت حجرتيـّـه الليل ،
و من أصبحت و انا أروح الريحـّـــه ..
و دخون شيخـّـة الحلوات ،
رووعه و خصْ حق الخلقان ...
و ان شا الله بطلب منها عود جناص ؛

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيـّـه ..

،

----------


## MiSs_Loula

طلـــــــبيتي من الأخت الغاااليه ~ Rozee ~


مشـــــــــــــاااءاللــه عليهـــــــــــا ,, تعااملهــــــــــا واااايــــــــــد روووعــه فديتها ,,





وانا وحــده اتخبل عالنعووول ,, وحبيت أختيــــــــار الغااليــــــــه Rozee للنعلـــه
وأسعــــــــااارها معقولــــــــــه ,, وبصراحــــــــه النعااال عالطبيعــه وااايد احلــــــى





وان شــــــــــاااءاللــه لي تعاامل معاهـــــــا على كل مجمووعـــه ^^

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ الغلـــــا ...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا مجموعة كريمـــــات بريحــــة الفيوليــــت 
+ هدية شنطة حلوهـ+ مظلــــــة..


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...






و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..

----------


## Bahrainiya

مرحبــآ الغــآليــآت

أخبــآركم؟؟ عســآكم طيبين

اليــوووم وصلتنــي طلبيتي من التــآجرة..

مابقــول منهـي.. بتعرفــون بروحكم ^_*


طبعـآ شهادتـي فيها مجروحة.. وهذي مب طلبيتي الأولى.. لا الثالثة ما شاء الله ^_*

وناوية من الحين على طلبية ياية ههههه

بس بصبر شوي لأن الميك آب عندي متزايد


المووهيم..

هــذي صــورة الطلبية أول ماوصلـوهآ لـي البريــد



وهنــي بعــد ماطلعــت القطــع من الكرتــوون،،



<<< أكيد عرفتوهــآ منهــي من هالصــوورة صح؟؟

والحيــن الطلبيــة.. كــآنت لــي ولـ 2 مــن رفيجــآتي،،

*+. الكحــل الكريمـي .~*

أنا لي الحبتين اللي ع اليسـآر "البنفسجي ثاني مرة أشتريه لأن الأول ضاع بنفس الأسبوع ولا تهنيت فيه"

واللي بالوســط عجيـــب اللون.. مال رفيجاتي.. تمنيت إني طلبـت نفسـه! بس الحمدلله اللون الثاني مـآلي بـعد عجيــب ^.^



*~. المنـآكـيرز .+*

عجـآيب الألوان.. بس أنا كنت ماخذة وردي ع أساس إنه فوشي.. طلع وردي فـآقع لول "العتب على النظر يوم أختار خخخ" بس مو شرط أحطه على كامل الظفور.. بالنقشـآت مع لون ثاني غامج أو أبيض بيطلع فن.. وطبعا أنا ملقوفة مافيني صبر على طول جربت ألوآني.. 

البنفسجي الفاتح يآي على وردي الحين حاطة لي منه وآآيد نعوووم 

وبعد الأحمروون يجنـــن.. 

والأزرق والأصفر "فلاشات لول" بعد حلوين حق حركات وهيك نفس الوردي

والبنفسجي الغامق جميل بعد




*+. الأروآج .~*

الألوآن رووووعة.. خسارة لي بس لونين <_<

بس طلعوا درجآتـي اللي أحبهم بالضبــط..

صورة جمآعيــة للعلــب..



صورت من زاويتين "الألوان متغيرة من الاضاءة لاحظوا.. بس تراهم بالطبيعة جنــآن وألوانهم رووعة.. "

وصـورة للمجموعـة الأولى 




..



وهـآي المجمووعة الثآنيـة



..




*.~ القلوسآت .+*

*أوفيس*..

عجييب اللون.. 



وقلوس *فورلايف* حق رفيجتي،،



*.+ علبة كونسيلر لي .~*

ماجربتها.. بس إذا كانت نفس جودة باليتة الأرواج بتكون خووش شي ^_^



وآخر شي..

.~ فرش الكحل الكريمي وسمايلنج وآحد .+




وبــس هذي كانت كل الطلبية

طبعآ إحنا شرينا وحصلنا كوبون مجىن بقيمة 20% واخترنا أشياء على ذوقنا.. من ضمن الصور


أكيــد عرفتوا التاآجرة.. بس بعد بقوله لكم

ورد جووري أكيد

وهذا لنك لمتجرها في المووول الذهبــي،،

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=185

نسيت أقول إن الطلبية ما شاء الله وصلتني خلاص أقل من يومين.. عجيييب صح =)

سوووري على التصوير  :Frown:  والله كان ودي يكونون أحلى.. بس مصورة بموبآيل وهذا أحسن شي قدرت أطلعه.. إن شاء الله الطلبيات الياية الصور تكون مصورة بكآم وتطلع أحلى ^.^

والســلآم مســك الختــآم،،

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ الغلـــــا ...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا دخـــــــــــــون أحبــــــــــك+ هدية عطـــــر حلــــــو...


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...



و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..

----------


## دمع المكاب

مشكوووووووووووره يا الغاليه ...
اليوم وصلت الطلبيه ...{ أقصد قبل عشر دقايق }
ها شكل الطلبيه ....

وها بعد الفتح الكيس ..

بصراحه الفستان أحلى من الصوووووره بكثييييييييير...

مشكووووووره إختي {إماراتيه }
هني الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=369537

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> طلبيتي من وردة دبي ..........
> 
> يا أحلى وردة ..
> 
> ينفع للبرد هالفترة............ طعم ولا أروع .. مع أني ما أحب الجاي واايد لكن هالجاي عجبني واايد ..
> 
> 
> 
> اشكرج حبوبه لتعاملج الراقي .. وربي ما قصرتي ...
> والله يوفقج للخييير دووووووووم اللهم أميييييييييين ..



صح وانا بعد شريت شاي وزعفران 

وفرتوا علي احط صور

----------


## ميمي مشاكل

وصلتني طلبيتي من حبيبتي الغلــــــــــا


مجوعة الاستحمام رووووووووعة خذت النوعين الاحمر والازرق  :Smile: 






شوفوا شكله هني يمي يمي باااكله وريـــــــــحته فراولة فرش



وهالازرق بعد روووووووعة



حبيت اشكرهاااا ودوم ابا اخذ منها بس اكون متأخرة وتفوتني الاشياء الحلوة اللي تعرضها

----------


## هنودة1985

اليوووم طلبيتي وصلتني فرررش ... من الأخت Baby الصرااااحه رووووووووعه يجنن 

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]


طلبت افرولات مكتوب عليهم بالعبارات طلبت لبنتي واااحد ولبنت اختي واااحد ... مشكوره اختـــي 

ما قصرتي صدق استانست عليهم

----------


## عمري زايد

طلبتي الثانيه من حبيبتي واختي وغناتي 

الغلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

طلبت من عندها دوخون

 احــــــــبك

صدق رووووعه وحبيت ريحته اول ما بطلت الصندوق ريحته تفوووح يا ربي رحت ايب المدخن وادخنت صراحه رووووعه واشكر فنها ^^

وما بنسى الهدايه الي طرشتها رووعه ومشكوره فديتج ...^^

هذي الصور 









وهنيه رابطها ...^^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

----------


## عمري زايد

وهذ طلبيه بعد من حبيبتي وغناتي 

@أم حمودي@ 

اشتريت من عندها مكياج من ماركه BN
صراحه روووعه المكياج واستانست عليه واشكرها لانها استعجلت في التوصيل وان شالله لي تعامل وياها مره ثانيه ^^

هذي الصور 





وهذا رابطها..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83019

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

السلام عليكم
استلمت اليوم طلبيتي من الأخت إماراتيه
وهذا رابط موضوعها‪http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=369537



وهي عباره عن طقم شنط(6 شنط) ب350

انا صورت 5 شنط ونسيت وحده كانت داخل الشنطه الصغيره




وهذا الفستان خذته من عندها خلال فترة التخفيظ ب600 درهم



ووياه شال +جاكيت بكم طويل



والمانيكان اللي عارضه عليه شريته من الأخت الغاليهflymengo

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*مرحبـــــــا

طلبيتي هالمره من الاخت maha21 (ام عبدالله) 

خذت عدستين TRU KOLOR ,,, روووووووعه الالوان وانا خذتهن لاني من فتره ادورهن
والسبب اني سامعه مذيعه تمدحهن وعن جد حلوه العدسه عليها عليها والكل كان يسألها عنها ....^__^

والالوان اللي خذتهن hazel -aqua احلا لونييييييييييييييييييييين* 










مشكوره فديتج على الهديه...وماقصرتي وربي يوفقج فتجارتج ...

واكيد لي تعامل ثالث ورابع ...لانج انسانه راقيه فتعامل وحبيت تعامل ويــــاج ^.^

وهذا ملف التاجره عندها اشياي وايد حلوووه ...

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=44001

----------


## Al-Darmaki

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


انا اشترييت اكثر من مره من هالمنتدى ولكن صراحة يوم ما تعيبني بضااعه والا يطلع فيها شي ما احب اعرضها 


علشان ما يكوون في خرط والا شي .. 


بس اليوم وصلتني بضاااعه حلوووووووه 


اشتريييت صبغ اظااافر من الاخت " ورد جوري " لها منتدى في الجووولدن مووول .. شوفوووه ... 


اشترييييت 17 حبه ... 



تفظلوا شوفووو ا الصووور .. شو رايكم بالالوان ؟؟ 


وصراحه تغليفها حلووو يبين انها حريصه على وصووول الشغل سليم للمستلم .. ما قصرتي اختيه ..

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

استلمت اليوم طلبيتي من التاجرة " al-talee " .. عبارة عن صينية ككاو ،، بس شو الككاو رووووووووووووعة ،، اول ما وصلتني الصينية صورت ع السريع وعلى طول ذقت وحده خبلتبي ،، بس يختي متحسفة لاني هالايام اسوي رياضة اوني فاحاسب اختي تقولي هاااا يتج صينية ككاو بنشوف كيف بتاكلينها الحين لووول ،، وما شاء الله التعامل ويا التلي رااااقي جداً .. انسانه خلوووقه وطيوووبه ،، تسلم لي يمينها .. وربي يعطيها العافيه ،،، 











هذا رابط موضوعها ،،، 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=387831

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

امس وصلتني طلبيتي من عند التاجرة " نغم الروح " شو هالبنت عســـــــــــــل والله ،، من تعاملت وياها أول مرة دخلت قلبي والله ،، التعامل وياها رااااقي جداً وانســانه طيووووبه عســـــــــل ... 
طلبت من عندها غرشتين عود مبخر فاخر وكريم العرايس وحطتلي مخمرية ملكية بدهن العود هديه المخمرية جناااااان ... وانصحكن العود المبخر روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة صدق اول مرة اروح عود مبخر بهالريحة ،،، ما شاء الله عليها الوالدة شغلها روعة ،، تسلم لي ايدها .. وربي يعطيها العافيه ،،، اما نغم ما شاء الله عليها راعية واجب ،، طلبت منها غراش دخون صغااار للتوزيعات ما قصرت والله عبلت على عمرها وطرشت لي اياهن ^_^ .... 















هذا رابط موضوعها ... 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=388599

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلت بعد أمس طلبيتي من عند التاجرة " %~ورد جوري~% " ،، غراش عطور فاضية .. طلبت درزنين ^_^ الصراحة عمليات ،،، بس انا طلبتهن للتوزيعات .... وهذا مب اول تعامل لي وياها .. ما شاء الله عليها طيووووبه .. 






هذا رابط قسمها ... 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=185

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلت بعد طلبيتي من التاجرة " ورودة دبي " ... عبارة عن 5 علب من شاي الزعفران + صمغ الكريستال ... وهذا مب اول تعامل لي وياها ،، ما شاء الله عليها ذوووق ^_^ ... 










هذا رابط قسمها ،، 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=150

----------


## رقيقة

طلبيتي من التاجرة المحترمة ( روزة )
طلبت منها الطلبية وماشاء الله ثاني يوم والطلب عندي لين البيت
واللي طلبته جحال اصراي...حبيته وايد ...فعلا سواده فاحم وايرسم بسرعة والعين ابد ما تتحسس منه 
وأحلى جحال جربته الصراحة بدون مبالغة 
وصلني في جيس حلو وامرتب


ويوم فتحته بعد شفت بوكس حلو وامرتب



فتحت البوكس وفيه الجحال السحري الفنان في علبة حلوة مع مرود من الصدف راقي وامغلف بعد بنايلون 



وهذا هو ...فتحته صورته وجربته على بنت اختي على طول ...عيبني وايد وايد وايد



وكانت حاطتلي كتيبات ادعية واذكار
والله على كثر ما أطلب من المنتدى بس نادر جدا ما توصلني الطلبية بهالطريقة المرتبة الصراحة 
ترتيب ونظافة وقمة في الذوق
رغم ان المنتج مو غالي ...سعره 40 درهم بس
بس شوفو الكيس والبوكس..هذا بروحه اكيد امكلفنها بعد التاجرة 
ماشاء الله عليها وعلى ترتيبها الله يحفظها 
وهذا رابطها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16917

----------


## اما رااااااتيه

السلام عليكم بنات 
انا خذت وايد اشياء من المنتدى بس هذا الي قدرت اصوره
هاي اسكارفات خذتهن من الغاليه بنت الفلاسي والله انسانه قمة في الذوق ونعم التاجرة


وهاي نعول خذتهن من الغاليهrozeeصدق انسانه روعه وتستاهل كل خيرونعولها فوق الروعه على الطبيعه



وكل شكر لكل تاجرة خذت منها والى الامام يابنات بلادي

----------


## rozee

هذي طلبيتي من ورودة دبي
طبعاً ابويه شل نص الطلبيه لووووول



هذا رابط قسمها << مشكوره بنت الفلاسي سهلتي عليه المهمه لووول  :Smile: 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=150

----------


## bo$ah

*اليوم استلمت طلبيتي وهي عباره عن ..

المشد الاندونيسي لاختيه ..من التاجره الذووق ..

أم عبادي وحسوني

والتاجره طيبه.. واخلاق.. ووايد حبوبه.. 

وان شا ءالله بيكون لي تعامل ثاني وياها

الله يوفقها يارب.. ويرزقها من خيره..

وهذي صوره الطلبيه..+ عطتني هديه فديتهاااا ماقصرت

*

----------


## hanoOOody

مسا الخير
وصلني اليوم جهاز الرسم على الاظافر من الغلا ام الميث و الشيخ فديتها

الجهاز



و تطبيقي



و هديه ذوق من راعية الذوق

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

السلام عليكم خواتي 

هالشهر قلت فنفسي مااااااا بااااااااخذ شي من المنتدى صار لي ادمااااااان فظيييييييييع

بس شو اسوي !!! التاجرات ماشاء الله عليهن اغراضهن روووووووعة و تعاااملهن راااقي ^^

الطلبية الاولى اللي خذيتها هي الجحال الاصراي من الاخت روزه

انا عيوني حساااسة بشكل فظيييع و قلت اجرب و خذيت 2 من عندها 

عقبه بيومين من طلبته وصلي الجحال و ربيييييييي كنت ظاهرة قلت خلني اجربه 

وجحلت عيوني به و الصراحة رووووووووووووووعة و من اليوم مابستغنى عنه موووووول 

والاخت تعاملها وااايد حلو و سريييعة بالتوصيل ^^

وهذا رابط لملفها http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=16917



والطلبية الثانية كانت من الاخت توتة الحلوة 

وطلبت من عندها قبل عطور و حطتلي معاه تسترات و يوم جربتهن تخبلت عليهن و اخوي تخبل معاي 

الا والا اخذ دخون له و طلبت من عندها الدخون الملكي و دخون فزاع و عطر لي هو السحرية 

وربي ريحته تخبــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ورووووعة شوي عليه 

وطلبت منها وانا مادري انها توها رادة من العمرة و عمرة مقبولة ان شاء الله 

قلت في نفسي عادي لو تأخرت علي ولو اسبوعين لين ماتريح 

بس انصدمت الا يومين و المندوب يتصل فيني و يقولي لي طلبية و انا اقول منوووو !!

بصراحة تعامل و سرعة و صج اختي كبرتي فعيني ^^

وهذا رابط لمتجرها http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=170




والله يحفظكم كلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ تاجرات منتدانا الغالي ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم

----------


## موزه السويدي

طلبيتي من الغاليه أم حميد >>> cute22 وبصراحه إنهم على الطبيعه أحلى ماتوقعت بهالشكل ^^
والله يعطيها العافيه يزاها الله خير

كيس



اللحاف







لبس المرضعه مع هدية شريط للقارئ أحمد العجمي




قماط




وهذا كنت طالبتنه من زمان لما كنت فالشهر الثالث من الحمل

كيس




غطاء للترضيع




لبس المرضعه مع هدية شريط للقارئ سعيد الغامدي




قماط

----------


## Pink_memo

اليــوم استلمت طلبيتي من العبي من التــاجرة لارا .. و كالعاده انذهلت فيها .. لأني بصراحه دوم اقول لها جوفي فديتج سوي الي يريحج هههه و الحمدلله عمري ما ندمت على اختياري او على تعاملي معاها. لارا تاجرة محترمة راقيه في تعاملها ومستحيل اي بنت تندم على اي تعامل ممكن يكون معاها. 
طبعا كانت طلبيتين لي 3 عبي و لربيعتي عباتين لانه يوم جافت عبيه وايد عيبها الشغل و خصوصا لانه نحن بنات جامعه. 

و الحين براويكم في الصور كل شي ..

هاي الطلبية اول ما وصلت ..


وبعدين هذا صندوقي انا  :Smile:  


وهني تفاجأت انها حاطه لي هالهديتين .. اسويرة و كتاب صغير رووووعه 


اول عباه و طلعت رهيبه و رااااااااقيه جدا في اللبس 



ثاني عباه وطلعت جنااااان  :Smile:  


ثالث عباه بعد روعه بس نسيت اصورها  :Smile: 

وهذا رابط ملفها و موضوعها .. 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=376586

----------


## نغم الروح

السلام عليكم :Smile: 


الاسبوع اللي طاف وصلتني طلبيتي عدسات توتي سيركل و الـــPeal offمناكير 
من الاخت "MAHA21 "..والصراحة تعاملها واااااااااااااايد راقي ربي يحفظها...
ووصلتني الطلبية بالوقت المناسب ... :Smile: 

والعدسات كلمة رووووووعة شوي عليهم ..حلاتهن تبان مع الجحال والميكب آب..
والمناكير ما تصورته جذيه...حلو وسهل بنفس الوقت...
يزاج الله خير يالغلا..



وإن شاء الله بتعامل معاج مرة ثانية وثالثة ...لأن بضاعتج رووووعة^.^

مشكوووورة يالغناه :Smile:

----------


## نغم الروح

وبعد وصلتني الاسبوع اللي طاف طلبية المشقر الشفاف 
من الغالية "أسيرة الماضي" 
يزاها الله خير على تعاملها الطيب ...والمشقر رووووعة
أحسن من مشقرات الصالون والله..حطيت لحواجبي وكأني حافتنهن^_^



وإن شاء الله تعاملنا دااااااااااااايم يالغلا :Smile: 

مشكووورة غناتي^.^

----------


## البنوووتة

[IMG][/IMG]


هالطلبية خذتها من التاجرة (ورد جوري)
الصراحة الارواج والقلوسات ما عليهن كلاام 
الوانهن قوية وثابته

وجربت الجحال,,فظييييييع

الله يوفقها ان شاء الله ويرزقها من حلاله الطيب

----------


## sweetuae

فديتها ayoun ما قصرت هذه ثانيه مره اطلب منها بسكويت الغاوي لان صدق طعمه لذيذ
وماشاءالله عليها معاملتها واايد راقيه وستحملتني لاني شوي تعبتها معايه :12 (43):

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*


طلبيــتي من :

al-talee





مــاشالله عليهـا ,

الســويـــت وايد حلـــو ,

والتعـــامل معــاها أحلـــى ^.^

.

.

ربي يوفقهــا ويبــاركلهـا ان شالله 






*

----------


## دلع عيناوي

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيفكووووووووووووون ....ان شاءالله بخيييييييير....

اليوم براويكم الطلبيه اللي وصلتني امس..... 

من حبيبة قلبــــــــي واختي الغاليـــــه (درب الـــــوله) 

الله يعطيها الصحه والعافيه ...اكيد تبون تشوفون الطلبيه يلا شوفو ويـــاي ^___^_



_هــــــــاي طلبيتــــــــــي_ 








_وهني من جريب يمممممممممي لذيذ ماصدقت انه كيك تمر ...طعمه يخبل_




_يمممممممممممممممممممممي صج لذيييييييييييييذ ....والاحلااااا يـــــــــــــــاي ^___^


.

,

.

,




شوفو الصور اول....عذااااااااااااااااااب_





_وهني الانــــــــواع ...يمممممممممممممي_





_وهذا زياده ....منو تباه ؟ هههههههههههه_



_اول شي قولو بالعافيه عليج عن اغص ....

الديزيرت كب .......ها مب من ضمن طلبيتي بس لاني كنت طالبه شي ثاني وفديتها ما رامت توفرلي اياه فأهدتني هااااا  

وانا عبالي المندوب مغلط هههه ....فديتها ياربي 

من عرفتها وهالبنت ذووووق وكريمه لأبعد حدووووووود ...

وانسانه أمينه وراعية ذمه وضمير ...

ما اقول غير الله يحفظها من عيون الحسـاد ويعطيها على قد نيتها ....

ويبارك فيها ....ويوفقها فتجارتها..والله الكلام فحقها جليييييييل .....

الله ينولج اللي فبالج وعقبال ما أهديج وانتي عرووووس ^.*

والسموحه فديتج ع القصور ........وع التصوير كان عسريع 

بس صددددددددددق سلمت أيدج ...والظاهر اني بقلع الرجيم لووول_


اللي يبا يهوس هني ^.*

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...C7%E1%E6%E1%E5

----------


## رقيقة

طلبت من التاجرة (rozee) نعول 
وانا اعرف ان نعول أمريكا وايد مريحة 
وفعلا لما جربتها طلعت مريحة جدا جدا جدا مثل ما اتوقعت 
طلبت اثنين للتجربة 
وألحين لما اتيب دفعة يديدة ما بتردد اني أطلب كميااااااااات هههه

اولا وصلتني الطلبية امرتبة في جيس امرتب 





هذا الأول لونه فوشي 



وهذا الثاني لونه أزرق غامج 


وأشكرج يا اخت روزي ^_^

----------


## الطنيجيه

طلبيتي من عند ( الغلا ) وهذي مب اول مره اطلب من عندها , واصلتني الطلبيه من فتره بس اتعايز اصور ^_^ طلبت منها شنط فكتوريه وايد حلووووه وكيوت مع تريتمنت للشعر ريحته وايد حلوه وينعم الشعر 





ربي يوفقج الغاليه ويبارك لج في تجارتج  :Smile:

----------


## الطنيجيه

طلبيتي من عند  ( rozee) طلبت من عندها نعول لي ولاختي وهذي مب اول مره اطلب من عندها دوم اطلب منها , ونعولها ماشاء الله وايد رووووووووووعه واسعارها معقوله 

ربي يوفقج حبيبتي و يرزقج من حلاله يارب  :Smile:

----------


## الطنيجيه

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي من عند ( التاجرة المتألقه ) هذي مب اول مره اطلب من عندها طلبت منها كذا مره وماشاء الله عطورها وايد حلوه , المره هذي طلبت من عندها لوشنات مع مزيل رائحة العرق وحطتلي مخمريه بعد مع الطلبيه , بالصراحه اللوشنات ريحتهم وايد رووووعه وتثبت في الجسم انصحكم تطلبون منهم وماراح تخسرون شي 

مشكووووره الغاليه وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ^_^








رابط موضوع اللوشنات 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=392735

----------


## missuae3003

طلبت حلويات من درب الوله ..

وماشاء الله ... وصلتني الطلبيه مرتبه .. والمندوب كان في قمة الاحترام ^_^

طلبت براونيز



.
.


وموس شوكليت
سوته لي حسب الطلب .. طبقات موس ويا شوكلت كيك ... ^_^
وطرشت ترافيل بعد فديتها ماتقصر ..




.
.

روووعه ^^

وهذا رابط موضوعها ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...C7%E1%E6%E1%E5

----------


## عود معطر 2007

الله يخليها لي التاجرة Um Amna 
ملابس الصغارية طلعن روووووووووووووعة

والتعامل معاها و لا احلـــــــــــــــــــى

موضوعها 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=390616

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*مرحبا

طلبيتي من الاخت (الجــــوديه) زيوت ومشكوره ماقصرت وهذا اول تعامل...مع ان الطلبيه وااااايد طولت بس الحمدالله وصلتتت^.^ ...موفقه فتجارتج اختي*










*طلبيتــــي من الغــــاليــــه (نغــــم الـــــــروح) فديتتها ياربي ماقصرت طرشتلي عينات من الدخون والعود روووووووعه وحتى الرقع عجيبات وخصه الكولكشن اليديد انصحكم فيه ...وماقصرتي حبيبتي على الهديه ^.^ ولي طلبيه ثانيه دخون وعود ان شاءالله جريب ......موفقه فتجارتج وربي يخليلج الوالده*

*صور العينات وماشاءالله رووعه*





*صور القطع خامتهن فنانه*









*الشيل ^.^*

----------


## القمزية

طلبيتـــي من ورودة دبي جاي الزعفران 
بصراحة طعم ولا اروع وخاصة نكهة الزعفرا .. ريلي يبا يطلب لبيت ابوه وبيت اميه  :Smile: 
اتريي طلبيتيه جريب

----------


## الغاااالية

هذي ثاني مرة اطلب من النت  :Smile: 

اول مرة شريت مصاصات من التاجرة ( البنفسج ) بس مالحقت اصور الطلبية  :Frown:  ( السمووحة ) 

تعاملهااا حلو والتوصيل سريع والمصاصات يمييييييييييي 

الله يوفقج إن شاء الله ^_^


ثاني طلبية من التاجرة( سيدة الوروود ) طلبت من اي ماجيك ( مكياج العيون في 5 دقايق ) 

روووووووووووعة وايد وايد عيبني 

وماشاء الله عليها اسلوبها وايد حلو وراقي والتوصيل سرييييييع بعد 

الله يوفجج إن شاء الله 

وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي  :Wink:  

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=103523

وهذي صور طلبيتي ( السموحة منج التصوير مب لهناك ) >_<








*ومشكورة ع الهدية  ماقصرتي ..*

----------


## دلع عيناوي

> [COLOR="Purple"][SIZE="4"][I][FONT="Book Antiqua"]توه من شوي المندوب سلمني كيس ...........وكانت هديتي من الغاليه عــود معتــق
> 
> 
> عطـــــر _** خمـــــايــــــل **_ + عينات من عطر عود سيدات الأمارااات و غــلاتي ودخون يديد ^_^
> 
> بنسبه للعينات والله يا بنـــات ان ريحتهن ماشاءالله ..اللــهم لاحسد ...خنيييييييييييينه وتخببببل للي يحبن الروايح الهاديه البارده
> 
> وماشاءالله تثبت وريحتهم ما تعور الراس ....اما _*خمااااايــــل*_ عاد هذاااا غيييييير
> 
> ...

----------


## @أم حمودي@

مرحباااااااااااااا

طلبيتي من عند (( أسيرة الماضي )) طالبة من عندها المقشر..وما شاء الله عليها ردت علي بسرعه..والله المشقر عجييييب أحسن من ألي في السوق...وهاذي الصور....







الله يوفقج الغاليه....وهذا الرابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=357737

----------


## العيون الذبوح

*السلام عليكم


انا الصرااااااحة خذت هالفستان من اختي التاجرة سارة الحبوووووبة ،،

فنااااااان الصراحة ،، وترتبييييييشن

ماقصرت معااي فديتهاا ،، << عذبتها معاي شوي لاني طلب تعديلالالالالات عليه هع هع 

ووصلني بسرعة ،،، فديت روحهاا ،،، 


ومرة ثانية ما بتردد اني اطلب منهاااااا،،،**


*

----------


## أمورة

وصلتني طلبيتي من التاجره التونسيه (أحلام تونس) مجموعة للاستحمام. خذت 3 أطقم هدايا للوالده و خالاتي.

عرضها كان رائع 3 أطقم + طقم هدية بسعر مميز (^_^) والاحلى انه من تونس و صناعة تونسيه يعني ما نحصله في البلاد (^_^) 

و الصراحه أحلا من بودبي شوب (اللي انا متعوده عليه)

و التاجره بكل أمانه قمة في الذوق في التعامل و سريعة ماشاء الله عليها.

و حددت لي يوم الاحد لاستلام الطلبيه و ماشاء الله عند كلمتها (^_^)


هاي الصور

الاغراض في الكرتونه (وماشاء الله كل شي وصلني صاحي و سليم بدون اي كسر الحمدلله (^_^)


الاطقم اللي خذتها عباره عن طقم الفل و الياسمين و طقم روز و طقم ريحته عشبيه منعشه (^_^)


و هديتي عباره عن طقم زيت الزيتون + معطر للفراش و روووعه ريحة الزيتون منعشه ذكرتني بريحة اللوشنز في الفنادق الراقيه (^_^)



و رابط التاجره هنا

الله يوفقج يا أم خليل و يحفظ لج حبايبج

(^_^)

----------


## جوهرة الدوحه

مرحبــا

انا تعاملت مع ÷~ امـ حمـد ~ ÷

خذت عنها قباضات كان التعامل معاها راقي ومريح وكانت عند كلمتها ارسلتهن لي على البريد الممتاز

يومين وكانن عندي



ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=1120

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*مرحباااا*


*طلبتي من الاخت *rozee* وماقصرت فديتهاالطلبيه ما تأخرت وايد ...والاجياس حلويييييييين وحبيت التعامل وياها......
الله يوفقها ويرزقها*






http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=395885


*طلبيتي من الغاليه حوراء*ghroor_85* وهذا مب اول تعامل ولوشناتها خباااااااال وما استغنى عنهم موول ^.^
وحبيت النوع اليديد vanilla ومشكوره الغلا ع السويت ...وربي يوفقها ويرزقها ....*



التغليف 








http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=22642


*طلبيتي من الغاليه ام عبدالله *maha_21* علبتين شدوو بس شوو روووعه لاتخبرن الالوان عجييبه والاحلا سعرهاااا 
وفديتها ماقصرت كالعاده طرشتلي هديه جلتر شدو روعه الوانه وكان فخاطريه ^.^ماقصرت ربي يخليلها عبدالله ...ويوفقها فتجارتها*






شوفو ألوانه قويه رووعه روووعه






http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=398859




*ماقصرن ربي يحفظهن ويوفقهن فتجارتهن ^__^ وفي طلبيات فالدرب*

----------


## ورودة دبي

وصلتني من ساعه طلبيتي من التاجرة al-talee

صراحه ابداااااااااااااااااااااع
والسويت رهييييييييييييب رهيب من الخاطر 


احلى من شوكلت المحلات الراقية
والاهم مافي الموضوع انه بكل فخر صناعة اماراتيه من ابداع التاجرة الشخصي 


تبارك الرحمن 

وهاي صور طلبيتي 





ها شرايكم .؟ 
موب رهيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهذا ملفها الشخصي 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60064

----------


## عذراء الجليد

هذا النعال اشتريته من تاجرتنا الحلوه روزي

----------


## الطنيجيه

اليوم وصلتني هذي الطلبيه من عند ( بنت الفلاسي ) 

طلبت من عندها كريمات للشعر من منتجات شما , الكريمات ريحتها وايد حلوه
وحطت لي فديتها هديه عطر مع عود 

مشكووووره الغاليه ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويبارك لج في تجارتج ^_^





رابط موضوعها 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=397653

----------


## الجـــــوهرة

،






انا خذيت عود المراسم المعطر من عند اخت ((عود معتق)) وبصراحه روعه روعه روعه بمعني الكلمه وريحته غااااااااااااويه 

وبعد خذيت من عندهااااا عطر المراسم يجنن يوم تتعطرين منه قبل الدخون وتدخنين مره تفووووح الريحه 

يعطيج العافيه الغاليه عود معتق وبصراحه سلمت يدينج على العطور والدخون الغاااوي 

وان شاء الله برد اطلب منج قريب مره ثانيه 

سمحلو ما قدرت اصور الطلبيه لانه كيمرتي اختربت للاسف وحطيت صور اختي ((ام عبيد)) بصراحه تصويرها لا يعلى عليه ^^...

----------


## تايهه

طلبيتي من عند الأخت عود معتق

طلبت من عندها دخون العيد و دخون الندى و دخون العذب 

روعة بمعنى الكلمة 

مشكووووره الغاليه ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويبارك لج في تجارتج ^_^



و هذا رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=376013

----------


## طيف وردي

اخذت هالسويتر من اختي التاجره شيخووه

هذا اول ماوصلني



وفتحته


ولبسته



وتخبلت عليه وااايــــــــــــــــــد حلوو ونوعيته ممتاازه وصدق يدفي الليوم ياانا برد وتلبسته ولا انا كنت ناويه اخليه لسنه اليااايه وكل اللي في البيت تخبلو عليه قاالوولي طلبينا شراااتج عاد انا مابا حد يااخذ مثلي 
قلت لهم خلصن من السوووق كله 

هههههههههههاااااااي 

وكل الشكر لختي شييخوووه وعلى اسلووبها الحلوو والراااقي في التعامل


ملفها الشخصيhttp://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=39196

----------


## طيف وردي

واخذت 3 انواع دخون من اختي سااسمووو



بنت خليفه
جواهر
رومنسيه <<روعه
وسبل من دخون هند

ماشالله ام محمد دخوونها ماعليه كلالام وانا واخواتي من زبووناتها الداايماات

----------


## طيف وردي

وخذت دخون بعد من اختي صمت الالم 
شوق
اشواق
شيخه
حلوااات ماشالله

----------


## طيف وردي

وهذي اغرااضي من اختي التاجره وفاء زايد
وااايد حلوااااااااااااات




ومشكووره حبيبتي متجاات روووعه 
واسلوووبج ارووع في التعاامل

----------


## طيف وردي

خذت عند اختي التاجره بنت البر 3 اطقم اكسسواار بس شووررووعــــه ولمعه حلوووه
مشكوووره حبييبتي عيبني وايد

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّــة الله و بركاته ؛

،

طلبيتيـّــه من عزيزتــــي ..

نغــّــم الروحْ ~*

عبـّــاره عن سامبلات ،
مـ لدخون و العود ..

،



،

و طرشتلي غرشـّـه ،
مـ البودره ،

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيّــه ..
لأ خلأ و لأ عدم ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّــة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّـــه من عزيزتـــِـــي ؛

مبــْـصــُــوطــّــة ~*

عبــّــاره عن عود جنـــاص ..
و عطـــّــر أحبـــّــك موت ,,
بس العطر انوخــّـذ عنـّـه قبل لا أصورّه ..

،



،



،

و يزاها الله خير ؛
طرشتلي زود عـ الطلبيّـه ،،
خلطــّـة بياض الثلج ..

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيه ،
لأ خلأ و لأ عدم ،

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّــة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيـّـه شويه قديمه ،
من غناتيـــّــه ....

توتة الحلوة ~* 

عبــّــاره عن العود و الدخـّـون الملكـّـي ..

،



،



،

روعـــّـــــــــــــــــــــــــه ،
خذت من النـّــت عود و دخون و اليوم لي يتلـّــيه ،
سرت القريه و خذت حق مرت خاليـّـه ..
و ربيعتيـّـه مـ لعود و لدخـــّــون ..

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيـّـه ..
لأ خليت و لأ عدمت ياربيـّـه ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّــه من ختيه غناتيــه ؛

عــُــود امعتــّــق ~*

عبــّــاره عن توزيعات ،
من عود المراسم ،
و عنـّـي فداها حطتلي بعد من عطرّه ..

،



،



،

شغلها روووووووووووووووعه ،
الذمـــّــه يا انه غااااااااوي ..
الحمدالله يازليه و ياز لراعيتـّــه  :Smile:  ..

،

يزاها الله عنـّـا كل خير ؛
لأ عدمتها ياربيـّــه ..

،

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

هلااا 

شوووووو اسويي فيني ادمااان بالشراء من منتدانا سيدات الامارات ^^

اقوووووووووولكم شو شريييت؟؟ 

خذيت من عند الاخت الغـلــــا العوووووووووود اللي صج يقطر من العطر الغاوي 

واليوم دخنت البيت فيه و الاهل كلـــــــــــــــــــــــــ ه ـــــــــــــم سألووني عنه 

روووووووعة و ريحته خنينة 

وعطتني كهدية عطر و الصراحة ريحته هادية و حلووووووووووووة مثلج يالغالية 

يعطيج العافية و الله يديم المحبة من بين كل الاخوات الموجودات معانا بالمنتدى 





وهذا رابط الاخت الغلــــا http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

----------


## hanoOOody

السلام عليكم و رمة الله و بركاته

وصلتني اليوم طلبيه من الغلا MAHA21

ما قصرت الصراحه هذااول تعامل لي وياها و ان شاء الله مش الاخير

لمعه ورديه قمه في النعومه



و باليتين تخبلت ع الالوان غرامي الالوان الرويانه

----------


## MiSs_Loula

مرحبا

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتني من التاجره الغــلا

حبوبه فديتها ويعجبني ذوقها ودايما اتابع مواضيعها كل مااتنزل شي آخذ منها بس انسى هالموضوع اشارك فيه 



خذت من عندها شنطه رووعه للكتب بصراحه توقعتها في الموضوع انها من القماش لان سعرها وايد رخيص بس تفاجأت بصراحه انها جلد وبهالسعر ! 
وخذت فايل كيوت وخذت معالج الشعر بعدني ماجربته وخذت البودره والبلاشر الكريمي انا من زمان ادور بلاشر كريمي .. وحطت لي عطر هديه روووعه ريحته هاديه


كنت مختاره رقم واحد بس فديتها ساعدتني واختارت لي رقم 6 وطلعت رووعه طبيعيه وانا احب الباودر يكون طبيعي ..,


ربي يوفقها

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

أنا خذيت من الغلـــــا سكراب وجل شور وكريم 



وأنا يحليلي اشرب الكرك 





ومن عود معتق ماشاء الله رووووعه خذيت عطر وعود مراسيم ودخون وعطور خمايل قمة في الذوق يحليها

----------


## hanoOOody

وصلتني اليوم طلبيه من الغلا miss kash5a
اول تعامل لي وياها و ان شاء الله مش الاخير
الاغراض قمه في الروعه و الالوان واااااو





المفاجأه كانت الهديه الصراحه تفاجات منج قمه في الذوق

----------


## @أم حمودي@

هلا 

هلا

هلا

اليوم أحلى طلبيه وصلتني وهي من عند التاجره والمشرفه ( الغلــا ).. فديتج يا أم حمدان البيجامات رررروووووعه والله أحلى بمليون مره من الصور..والطلبيه وصلتي بسرعه..

أول شي هذا التغليف ...وأول ما فتحت الجيس ريحة العطر دوخني...



وهل بجايم...



قولوا ما شاء الله...وأنتظروني قريبا مع طلبيتي الجديده....الله يحفظج ويزقج حبيبتي

----------


## عسل مر

*طلبيتي من اختي وصديقتي عود معتق**طلبية لعطور صدق صدق روعه*

*تركيز ودهن عود عجيب* 
**
*بصراحه وبدون مبالغة العود المعتق خيالي ريحته ماشاء الله من 3 أيام بشيلة الصلاة كل مافردتها انتشرت الريحه بالغرفه وكل مابردت تحلى* 
*وغلاتي وعود سيدات الامارات حبيته وايد ووايد عيبني اليوم اتعطرت به ورحت لمدرسة عيالي والله انه المعلمات قامت يتخبرني عنه وريحته قابضه بالملابس* 

*حبيت أشكرها واتمنى لها التوفيق*
*واستسمح من الأخت Um 3baiD لاني استولييت على بعض صورها* 
*،* 



**

----------


## zoomyat

*رجعنا لكم مع طلبياتي ... 

ابدأ مع طلبيتي من الغاليه الغلــــــــــــــا 

شوفوا الجيس .. 




تبون تعرفون شو كنت خامه منها؟ 

شوفوا يلا ..

الكولكشن بالكامل اول شي 




شو داخل البوكسات ؟؟ شوفوا 




الدخون من قريب 




العود المعطر الملكي 





العود المعطر غلاكم 





وبصراحه اللي ما تشتري منها هي الخسرانه لان عودها ودخونها من اروع واحلى الدخون والعود اللي جربته فالمنتدى وبره المنتدى ^___^

الله لا يحرمنا من دخونج يا غلويه ... 

وصح نسيت انزل صور البجايم .... 
بنزلهم باجر احينه متعايزه لوول ..*

----------


## zoomyat

طلبيتي الثانيه كانت من الغاليه الطنيجيه .. 

طلبت منها طقمين كيروشيه حق بنات ربيعاتي ... 
ما طلعت الاطقم من الجيس عسب ما يتوصخن 




كل طقم بروحه 





وبصراحه شغلها نظييف ووايد عيبوني الاطقم .. 

تسلم ايدج مليون مره يالغاليه

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ الغلـــــا ...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا العــــــــود المعطــــر غلاكمــ + هدية عطـــــر حلــــــو...


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...





و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 





موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ كريستال ...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا الإسكارفات الأصلية& فندي&جوتشي&...


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...



و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=906


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## zoomyat

طلبيتي الثالثه من بنت خادم ..اسمها بالانجليزي

فديتها يت فالوقت الضايع .... 
كنت ادور فراش بارني حق بنتي .. وماخليت مكان مادورته ...
فالنت دورته وماحصلت الا في مكان واحد وكان غالي بدون توصيل !

اخر شي حصلته عندها وماصدقت ان عندها الفراش تخبلت ... 
طلبت منها الفراش بالليل اليوم الثاني الصبح حولت لها البيزات وفديتها طرشت لي الفراش على طول .. والمغرب استلمته ^___^ 

شوفوا شكل الفراش يوم استلمته 




بعد ما فرشناه عشبريه بنتي البارحه بالليل 





وهاي هديه منها فديتها .... 




والفراش روووووووووعه .... قطنه نااااااااااااعم ويدفي ...  :Smile:  

الله يوفقج يا بنت خادم ان شاء الله .... وان شاء الله ما بيكون اخر تعامل لي معاج

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ al-talee ...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا 5 صيانــــــــــي صغيره مـن لسوّيــــت ،






...


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور الشهيـــــــــة...









و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60064


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## zoomyat

طلبيتي الاخيره من الغاليه مس شوكلات (اسمها بالانجليزي) ... 

طلبت منها شيل صلاه حق بنتي وحق اختي

ما شاء الله خامه الشيل روحه شرات شيل فله والله ... 

شوفوا الصور:







وحطت العاب هدايا حق بنتي ... 

مشكوووووووره فديتج وان شاء الله ما بيكون اخر تعامل معاج

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من التاجرة الغالية صمت الالم 

و انا دووم اطلب منها دخونها رووعة

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي الثانية من التاجرة الغالية Baby22 

بصراحة هالتاجرة ذووق و تعاملها و لا اروع و يسعدني التعامل معاها




و طبعا في صورة غيرها بس ما حطيتها 

انصحكم بالتعامل معاها

و هذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=398984

----------


## مينار

*


:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وطلبيتي/ هذه/ المرة/ من/ الأخت..

Dr.Candy 

كريم الشعر..
وهذه الصوور..

كيس الطلبية..

 

الكريم..
 

 


وحبيت اشكرها/ على تعاملها/ الرااقي..

وربي/ يووفقها/ دووم/ للحلال/ الطيب..

ح ـمدَه

*

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ مريم الشحي ...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا ,,الحلاوة المخدرة,, ،

و ماشـــاءالله وصلـــت خـــلال أقــــل 23 ساعـــة

...

اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...

 

و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=70093


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ التاجرة المتألقة ...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا ,, دهن عود كمبودي ,, دهن عود شيوخي ,, مزيل للعرق بدهن العود

تستـــــــر زيت للشعر .,. يا في وقته بصراحـــة

...

اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...



و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6301


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## الفراشة2020

:Salam Allah: 


انا بغيت اشكر اختي ام ابرار على التوقع الرائع
وسرعة الانجاز والاسلوب الراقي في التعامل

----------


## طيف وردي

انا اشكر بعد اختي ابرااار على التوقيع الفناان الفلالالاشي وسرعه الانجااز ماشالله اقل من نص ساعه
وآآماانتهاا
واحلالالا اسعاارها هالفلالاش اللي في توقييعي 
بسسس
ب10دراهم

----------


## سيدةزاخر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
حبيت أشكر حبيبت قلبي دمتم بود على التوقيع الفلاشي الحلو والله يعطيها العافيه على هذا المجهود
بصراحه أسعارها حلوه وسريعه وأنا دايما أطلب تواقيع منها شكرا دمتم بود

----------


## كريستال

_مرحبا خوااتي ..

طلبيتي مت الاخت التاجره دبوية 2008 

أنسانة قمة في التعامل وذوق ماشاء الله عليها ..

ربي يسهل أمورج ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب .. اللهم امييييييييين ..

طلبت منها كمية كبيرة من المناكير الإسلامي ... 

ماشاء الله عليها ما قصرت معاي ...

وهذه ثاني مره اتعامل معاها ..



يزااج الله خير أختي ._

----------


## كريستال

طلبت من الأخت التاجره ام مطور ..

ألعاب زوجية ...

لعبة الحب بالكريستال 
لعبة الشوكلاته 
لعبة غرفة النوم 
لعبة فانتازيا الليلة 
لعبة عشاق الشوكلاته والفراولة ..
العيدان المضيئة وأشياء كثيره السموحه أن نسيت شي منها ..

تعاملها مميز جدا وهي إنسانه فعلا ذوق وتستاهل كل خير ..
وانا دوم اتعامل معاها لانها فعلا أسعارها حلوه مثلها ..





تسلمين اختي وربي يرزقج من حلاله الطيب اللهم امييين ..

----------


## الدلـــع

هـــــــــذ المعقم السحري شاريته من الغاليه.......... الغلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا.............

اول ما وصلني مسحنا فيه والله ريحته تجنن وتفوح في البيت والله اللي ياخذه مب خسران 


......... سمحولي على سرقة الصور خخخخخخخخ...............




وعود المراسم غني عن التعريف خذيته من الغاليه ......... عود معتـــــــــق .......
ريحته غاويه وتم في الثياب واكيد لي تعامل ثاني وياها قريب جدا ...........

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*مرااااااحبــــــــــــــ*


:
:
:

*طلبيتي الاولى من الغاليه اختي ام سيـــف ** ورد جـــوري** طبعن كالعاده متميزه بكل شي يديد 

والاهم من هذا معاملتها الراقيه ربي يحفظها ويوفقهاااا ومالنا غنى عنج يا ام سيف

ربي يخليه لج هو واخته* 






:
:
:

*وطلبيتي ثانيه دخون من الاخت ام حميـــد **صمت الألــــم** دخونها حللو ماشاءالله وخصه شيخه عيبني واااااايد شي شي الصراحه
واشواق ريحته هااديه والعود حلوو وماشاءالله عليها يومين والطلبيه عندي ماقصرتي الغاليه
وربي يوفقج ويرزقج ويحفظلج حميد وتعامل وياج مريح وان شاءالله بيتكرر* 



:
:
:


طلبيتي الثالثه من الاخت ** سيـــدة الــورود** طلبت منها اي ماجيك شدو واسعارها حلووه وطرشتلي هديه 
وماشاءالله عليها ماقصرت فتواصل ومتابعة الموضوع شاكره لج اختي وربي يوفقج ويرزقج حبيت التعامل وياج وان شاءالله يتكرر  :Smile: 








:
:
:

واخيرا وليس اخراااا طلبتي من الاخت **الجـــوريه** شرشفين رووووووووووووعه
الاول التركواز والبنفسجي اللي خبل بالكل وانا ويــاهم حبيته صراحه بسيمه _زعيــــم الشراشف_  :Wink:  

والثاني بعد رووعه وفي ثالث ان شاءالله فدرب لانه ما كان متوفر حزتها 
ومندوبتها هي اللي تابعت ويايه الموضوع وماقصرت ربي يحفظها انسانه ذووق 
والشكر موصول للجوريه وربي يوفقج ويرزقج وسرني التعامل ويــاج  :Smile: 





من جريب


:
:
:


*وفي طلبيات فالـــدرب لين ما يوصلون استودعكــم الله..... وكــل الشكــر لكـــل الخــــوات ^.^*

----------


## القمزية

طلبيتي هالمرة من مبصوطة

عبارة عن سمبلز من شغلها .. حبيت عود جناص تجنن ريحته و عطر احبك موت
وشغلها مشبع بالعطور .. لاخليت منج اختيه

----------


## القمزية

طلبيتي اللذيذة وصلت البارحة .. ماقصرت ام حمني  :Smile:

----------


## القمزية

وطبعـا الغالية لازم لها نصيب من صوري

هدية سمبلز من عطور عود معتق ..

بصراحة العطور ريحتهن خنينـة و ماتفج الثياب .. ريحة شيوخيـة .. غير غيـــر بصراحـة

عود سيدات الامارات تجنن ريحته .. اعربية بحتة ابصراحة ..

ولا خمايل .. دافية ريحته وفنفس الوقت قوية ..

غلاتــي يا غلاتـي أنا .. صدق ابدعتي .. كل عطر له حظوره .. 

اما ملكهم كلهم اللي هو عود معتــق .. يالبّـاه عالريحــة .. عشقته بصراحة ( تسمحيلي  :Big Grin:  )

انتظري طلبيتي الج خويتي ..

----------


## Nsayem37173

حبيت أشكر أختي الغالية دمتم بود على التوقيع الفنتك والتنسيق الرااااااااااائع ،، وعيني عليها باردة أول ما طلبت نفذتلي شغلي بسرعة ،، وبإذن الله ما راح يكون أول تعامل ما بيننا

وهذا رابطها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=52201

----------


## دلع عيناوي

*مســــــاء الخيـــــر ...


طلبتي من الاخت *نــغم الــروح* حق ماماتـــــي ..شوفو الطلبيه

هاي صورة المخمريه بدهن العود..




وباقي الطلبيه 2دخون شما +عودمبخر+مخمريه دهن عود وتسترات مخلطين العروس والملكي 
وللعلم هفيتلي دخون شما حلوه ريحته ^.^ ربي يوفقها ويرزقها من فضله ويخليلها الوالده وثانكس ع السويت ياسوييييت 




:
:
:
:
:
:
:

طلبيتي قباضات من الاخت ام احمد * 4you* حلوات وخفاف ومريحات ...
وعمليات صراحه حق السوق بدل ارف البف  الله يوفقها ويرزقها من فضله
وان شاءالله يتكرر تعاملي وياج 





يلا كل وحده تأخذ حبه وحده بث 







:
:
:
:
:


والباقي فالــدرب ^___^*

----------


## احلى الاسامي

*

طلبت هالشرشف من الراقيه فالتعامل طيف وردي....
فديت روحها وصلني بسرعه...مع انه عادتن ياخذ اسبوع
بس لاني قلتلها مستعيله.....تفاجئت بالمندوب يتصلبي...يايب الاغراض...

تسلمين طيف وردي والتعامل معاج مريح جدا...*

----------


## احلى الاسامي

*

خذت 3 دبات من الغاليه الغلا
من المعقم السحري.... ريحته روعه من ورا الغطاء
عطيت اختي وحده منهم....واليوم اتقولي ان بيتها ريحته حلوه وتفوح ريحت العطر فيه

يزاج الله خير اختي الغلا.....والتعامل وياج احلى*

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبيتي من الحبووبة وروودة دبي

صمغ الكريستال

أشكرها على طولت بالها علي وصبرها

[/QUOTE]

وأشكر الغالية دمتم بود على تعديلها للصورة ،، تصويري كان موووول مب شيء والصورة مب واضحة وهي ما قصرت

----------


## عذبة الأطباآع

انا طلبت من الاخت الغالية نغم الروووووح قطعتين ومخلط للفراااش
القطع بصراحة كل وحدة احلى من الثانية والله

وخاااصة الحمرا منهن كنت مابااخ\ها شاكة في خامتها
بس طلعت روووعه واللله

هذا الكيس اول ما وصلني 

[IMG][/IMG]

هااي القطع والمخلط

للحين ماجربت عطر الفرااش 







واشكر الاخت نغم الروووح تحملتني وحجزت الطلبية كم يووووم @@


والتعامل معها ولا اروع

[email protected]@!!




http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=19991
وهذا ملفهاااا

----------


## الجوريّه

*
السلام عليكم 
طلبيتي كانت من أم الذوق والابداع المتجدد 
انسانه قمة في الذوق ،،،،، وأسلوبها جدا يعجبني خصوصا في عرض أعمالها ،،، وتعاملها من أروع ما يكون ،،،
أقصد طبعا أختي الغاليه ام حمدان .. الغــلـــا ،،، انسانه متميزه بطبيعتها ،،،
خذت من عندها موضوع العروض ،،، عرض السندريلا 
ووصلني ماشاء الله مغلف ومرتب ،،، بس للأسف ما صورت ،، سامحيني غناتي 
هذي صورة الاغراض ،، عود معطر ... دخون الهيبه ،، اللي صدق ريحته هاديه وغاويه ،،، ومعاهن عطر فراش العروس وعطر عربي بعد روعه ،،
وكنت ماخذه بعد البلاشر الكريمي اللي من زمان أدوره وحصلته اخيرا عند اختي الغــلــا 
هذ الصور 
وأشكر الغــلــا على حسن تعاونها وعلى ابداعها ،،،
الله يوفقها 





العود المعطر

 


وهذا المدخن هديه

 


*

----------


## مهندسة كيفي

يا مراحب الساع صباح الخير

السموحة خربت الموضوع بالصور الجبيرة 

تم التعديل و بعد التنسيق لخاطر الغاليه شوكلت 

خذت منها نظارة وشنطة أغنور

الصراحه غاوية و رهيبة لا خليت منها 

وتعاملها واااايد راقي و جميل 

هذا رابط غناتي شوكلت 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=48181


وهذي اغراضي .. بعلب مرتبه ..ربي يرزقج من خيره يار ب ..

 


 


 


ولي أكيد تعامل ثاني معاااج ..

----------


## ورودة دبي

طلبيتي واصله فرش

من تاجره , اكيد الكل يعرف ابداعها

ثاني تعامل مع الغالية al-talee
واكيد دوم بطلب امنها






وع الطبيعه صدق واااااااااااااااااو


وهذا ملفها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60064

----------


## ورودة دبي

طلبيتي الثانيه من التاجره ghroor_85 

وصلتني من لحظات 


وحطت لي هدية كيس فيه شوكلت ,, عيالس استانسوا لماشافوه 



وهذا ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=22642

----------


## ورودة دبي

طلبيتي من عند التاجرة الغالية جدا rozee

فديتها ,, طلبت امنها 5 درزان منوعه اكياس الهدايا 
وطلبت شوز 

وهاي الصور

طبعا ماصورت كل الاكياس



وهذا الشوز

وايد مريح في اللبس




وهذا ملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=39818

----------


## 4you

السلام عليكم ......
طلبيتي الاولى...............
طلبت من الاخت ثلوج الصيف الله يحفظها قباضات 
وماشاء الله عليها سرعه في التوصيل والادب والاخلاق ... واحب اتعامل معاها دوم 
غير هذا كله بضاعتها روعه في اللبس ومريحه وكل مره اطلب اتي اختي وتهف نصه عني 
هذه هي الطلبيه




ومعاهم هديه حلوه بس نسيت اصورها

تسلمين الغاليه ... والله يوفقج

----------


## 4you

طلبيتي الثانيه ....
كانت من عند الاخت ghroor_85
ما شاء الله عليها سرعه في التوصيل ... والتعامل معاها حلو 
طلبت منها التشكيله بالفراوله بس الظاهر كانت مخلصه وما شاء الله عليها ماقصرت واختارت من عندها وماخابت في الاختيار 


يعطيها العافيه والله يوفقها لي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## 4you

طلبتي الثالثه ................
كانت من عند الاخت ..الله يحفظها ويسلمها.... 
بنت الفلاسي ... وما ادراك ما بنت الفلاسي 
طبعا دوم اطلب منها زيت شما ... وماخليت احد والا استخدمه ومدح فيه 
واخر طلب طلبت منها حمام الزيت بالفواكه وكريم حق بنتي بالفراوله وماشاءالله ماعليهم كلام 
وكنت طالبه كم واحد .....
طبعا التعامل معاه في غنى عن التعريف ... ذوق واخلاق 

هذه هي طلبيتي وكان في زيت بعد بس كان لربيعتي وما صورته



الي ياخذ منها ماراح يندم


الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله

----------


## uae13122

مرحبا بالحلوات طلبت من التاجرة ورود دبي شاي الزعفران الصراااحه طعمه وااايد حلو 

وهذا صورالعلب 

 

وهذا الرابط التاجرة ورود دبي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=391021 







وشتريت من الأخت صمت الألم شيلتين للبيت الصراحه طلعت واااايد حلوات والخامه ناعمه حلو ه

وهذي صور الشيلتين 





وهذا الرابط التاجرة صمت الالم

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=398389

----------


## بحيرة الوفا

السلام عليكم ...

طلبيتيه الاولى من التاجرة المتالقة وعباره عن 3 عطووور روعه ومزيل العرق الاروع



مشكوووره الغلا ع بضاعتج الحلوه ....

وهذا الرابط :::::

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=390494



طلبتيه الثانيه من روزه وعباره عن 2 جحال اصراي واثمــــد ... ومشكووره ع الاذكـــار

والجحال روعه مايحسس العين موووووول وسواده واايد حلو... مشكووره وماقصرتي



وهذا الرابط ::::

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=354326

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيـــّــه من غناتـــــــــــــــــي ،

أم الميث و الشيـّــوخ ~* 

عبـّـاره عن بالتين ؛
مـ الآي شدو [ ماركو كوستال سنتز ] ..

،



،



،



،

روووووعه رووووعه رووووووعه ،
انا قدليـّـه فتره و اشوف الماركه عـ اليوتيوب ..
و فـ فاااادي فيها ، و الحمدالله أم الميث قدرت اتوفرها ..
و أكيـــــــد ما ترددت و سيده خذت منها ؛

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيه ..
لأ خلأ و لأ عدّم ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيـّــه من عزيزتـــــــــــي ..

موّاز ~* 

عبـّـاره عن 3 مـ لي يحفظن الخلقان ..
و طرشتليه عني فداها قباضتين و شمعـّـه ^^" ..

،



* سمحوليـّـه عاد ، ماعرفت اصورّه خخ ! ..

،



،



،



،

الحـّــافظ روووعه ،
و مـ الخامات الزينّــه هوب الغـّـش ..
عيبنيـّـه ،
،
و القباضات حبيتهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن !!!!! ..
وااايد وااااااايد روعه ،
مّب بالكبـّـار و لأ بالصغار [ أطري حجم البنفسجيه ] ..
لنيـّـه قد يربت قباضات بس ظهرن واااايد كبار ،
حتى انيـّـه عطيتهن ناس هديّــه ..
،،
و الشمعــّــه فنانه !!! ..
تنفع للفرّوخ ، للأجواء الرومنسيه خخ
و الحفلات و و و الخ ،

،

الله يا انه موّاز حبوبه و فنانه ..
و يزاها الله عنيّــه خير  :Smile:  ..
لأ عدمتها ،

،

----------


## دلع عيناوي

مرحبا الســـــــــاع


::

::


*طلبيتي من الاخــت ّ ّّكتــــكوتـه كيـــــــوت ّّ ّ اي شدو ماجيك من زماااااااااااااااان طالبتنها وتوها وصلت ^.^
حتى نسيت اني طالبه منها وطلبت من وحده ثانيه لوول بس مع ذلك حبيت اشكرها 
لانها ماطنشتني وطرشت الطلبيه يزاج الله خير اختي ام محمد (الله يخليه لج) 
ماقصرتي وربي يوفقج ويرزقج ....*





::

::


طلبيتي الثانيه من الاخت العزيزه ام محمـد الله يخليه لها ** ورودة دبـــــي** شـــــــــاي الزعفـــران غرت من البنات  :Wink:  
تبون الصدق من بعد ماجربته عففففففت كل انواع الجاهي طعمه لذييييييييييييذ لا طوفونه يابنات 
وام محمد ما بتقصر فديتها .....وعفكره سعره رخيييييييص مقارنه بطعمه الحلو والصوره دليل :Smile: 

ومشكوره يالغاليه ماقصرتي ربي يحفظج ويوفقج ويفتح لج ابواب رزقه 






::

::



وطلبتي الاخيره من الغاليه على قلبـــي فديت روحها والله انسااااااااااانه ذووووووووووق

وقمه فالاخلاق والرقي ماشاءالله عليها دش القلب من دون طق طق طق خخخخخخ حلوه صح  :Wink: 

فديتها والله طلبيتي كانت من صاحبة الابداع والتميز والتفرد عباره عن:

عطرين (غــــلاتي &عود سيــدات الامــارات) وما يحتاي امدح دامه شغلها اشتري وانا مغمضه
وبعد طلبت منها طلبيه يديده بس ما بعرضها سررررررررررررر ^____^

موفقه فديتج وربي يحفظج ويبارك فيج ويرزقج اللي تمنينه ويسعدج دنيا واخره....

تبون تعرفون منو هي صاحبة الابــــــــداع والتميــــــز والتفـــــــرد...........شوفو الصـــــــور  :Smile: 






موفقــــــــــــــــات خواتـــــــــــــــي ولــــــــــي عــــــــــــوده  :Smile:

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ سحابة مرت...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا مخــــــــــــــــدر + هديـة منهــــا دخــــــون حلــــــو...


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــورة ...




و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=24509


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 





موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

يزاها الله خير و هذا ثاني تعامل لي معاها و ان شاء الله دووم

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من تاجرة اسمها بالانجليزي و للاسف ضيعت اسمها

----------


## البنفسج

طلبيتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي من أم الغالي 

فديتها والله ما قصرت ^_^


طلبت منها حقيبة العينات اللي تحتوي على شغلها وبصرااااااحه السعر عن جد حلو ورمــــــــــــــزي 

فديتها ما قصرت طرشتلي اياها والأحلــــــــــــــــــــى من هذا كله أنها وصلتني بسرعه 

ربي يحفظها وويوفقها يا رب 

هذي الصور اول ما وصلتني الطلبية






ملاحظة: عذرا على التصوير لانه مش واضح 

شغلها عم جد حلو ومتعوب عليه 

عجبتني المجموعه الملكية ريحتها روووووووعه وخصوصا العطر وعطر الفراش

الحين انتظر طلبيتي الثانية منها ^_^

طلبت 3 عطورات فراش 

وهذا رابط موضوعها 

جديد: حصري حقيبة عينات Mini دخون وعطور ولوشنات أم الغالي بسعر رمزي جدا 

وهني متجرها الذهبي ^_^

متجر أم الغالي

----------


## ام مـوزة

*هذي طلبيتي من ام الغالي 

سمبلات للدخووون 




رووووووووووووووووووعه شوويه عليه .. حبيت اللوشنات و الدخون كلهن 

بس عتبي عليها انه وصلتني علبه فاااضية ..!!
وانا متاكده انه بالغلط ..

*

----------


## مهره القاسمي

خذت عن ام الميث والشيوخ البالتيه ووااااايد حلو وروعه وماقصرت الغاليه من طلبته اليوم الثاني وصلني وتعاملهاااااا وايد حلو و راقي وانشالله مايكون اول تعاااااامل من بيناااا ومشكوره فديتج والله يوفقج ف تجارتج يارب

----------


## البنفسج

وهذي طلبيتي الثانية من أم الغالي وصلت ^____________^

هني اول ما استلمتها 



وهني شوفوا التغليف عشان يوصلني العطر بحالة ممتازة 

ربي يعطيها العافية على اهتمامها 



وهني عطر الفراش الملكي 

الصرااااااااااااااااااحه ريحته فوووووووووووووووووق الروووووووووووووووعه 



طلبت ثلاثة من حلاته ^_^

تسلمين يالغالية يا ام الغالي 

ربي يعطيج العافيه حبيبة قلبي

----------


## معصبة

*هالمرة كان تعاملي مع اختي

توتة الحلوة

خذت من عندها زعفران 
وحطت لي وياه عينات من دخونات مختلفه طبعا اللي جرب دخونها يعرف انه غاوي




يزاج الله خير ع سرعة التوصيل 
والله يوفقج في تجارتج دوم

.*

----------


## الطنيجيه

مرحبا ^_^

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتين 

الطلبيه الاولى من عند ( al7lwah_777) 

طلبت منها بديات هلو كيتي , بالصراحه البديات وايد رووووعه وكيوت وماشاء الله الطلبيه بسرعه وصلت 
مشكوره الغاليه وربي يبارك لج في تجارتج يارب  :Smile: 








رابط ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=7146

----------


## الطنيجيه

طلبيتي الثانيه من عند ( سيدة_رأس_الخيمه )

طلبت منها شنط وبوك بتي بوب من امريكا الشنط رووووووعه 
مشكوره حبيبتي وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويبارك لج في تجارتج  :Smile: 











رابط ملفها الشخصي 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=24402

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
طلبيتي/ هذه المرة/ من/ أختي..

ghroor_85
عبارة/ عن كريمات..
وأنا/ طلبت/ درزن/ ومن/ كل/ كريم/ 3

بــ/صراحة/ الريحة/ ما/ عليها/ كلام..
حلووة,,وأعجبتني..

وأخليكم/ مع/ الصور..



كيس الطلبية..

 

كرتوون/ الكريماات..


 


أنوااع/ الكريماات..

 



 


 



 



 



وحبيت/ اشكرها/ واايد/ على/ تعااملها/ الرااقي/
وسرعة/ التوصيل..

فــ/لها/ باقات/ الشكر..
والدعواات/ بــ/أن/ يرزقها/ ربي/ دووم/ الرزق/ الحلال..


ح ـمدَه

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ^^

شحاااااااالكم؟؟؟ خلااااااص الاخت أحلى حبوبة أعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنت افلااااسها كليا 
ههههههههههههه وكله منكن والاغرااااض اللي تبيعووونهم بس رووووعة 

الاسبوع هذا كله للشعر من القباضات والتك تك

الاول كان مع التاجرة بنااناا

وخذيت من عندها قباضة و تك تك و حطتلي طووق هدية و ربي يوم وصلني نفس اللون اللي كنت لابستنه
وعلطوووول فجيت شعري و لبست الطوووق و كل هلي كانو عندي و كيووووووت علي ^^

تسلميين على الهدية الغالية وعلى تعااااملج وهذا مب الاول معاج و مابيكون الاخير ان شاء الله

بس ماصورت التك تك لأني ما حصلتهن لين الحين  :Frown:  تراني ظهرت البيت من عقبه و البشكارة نست
وين حطته 






وهذا رابط لملفها http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=55665


والطلبية الثانية كانت من الاخت ثلوج الصيف 

وخذيت منها قباضات و ربط للشعر و كيوووووووت تخبلت عليييهن و انصدمت حتى الصغيرة 
تمسك الشعر عدل وماتعور مووووووووووول 

تسلميين الغالية على تعاملج الراقي و انتي بكبرج طيووووووبة ووصلني بسرعة 



والصراااحة فكرة الكيس واااااااااايد حلوة ^^




وهذا رابط لملفها http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=93916



وتم بحمده ^^

----------


## شيخووه

طلبيتي كانت سويت من الغالية اختي 

::أم حمــدان~

فديتهاما قصرت السويت كان وايد روعه ووصل بالوقت المناسب ووايد استانسن عليه ربيعاتي 
ما لحقت اصور فشليت الصور من الموضوع الي هي حطته 








الله يعطيج العافيه اختي ام حمدان وهذا رابطها الخاص http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=99660

----------


## رقيقة

طلبت هدية من بنت الفلاسي حق وحدة امربية
الهدية وصلت والكل اتخبل عليها 
تنسيق وألوان روعة وقمة في الروعة 

الهدية اتبيض الويه الصراحة 



مشكورة الغالية

----------


## fikraa

مساء الخير 

التي تبا سويت فناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وماعليه كلام وخاصه حق الاعراس والعزايم وحق الهدايا عليها ب 




al-talee



سويتهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ماشاء الله رهيبببببببببببببببببببببببببببب
جدااااا

وفديتها ماعليها كلام كلها ذوق وفن و

انا خذت عنها صحنين

بس ططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططارو عني من وصلا 







ومن بعد اليوم اي طلبيه تطلع عني بحط لها البزنس كارت مع طلبياتي 

الانها تستاهل ام راشد


والذي ماب تطلب بتندم انهااااااااااااااااااا ما ذاقته 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=4003406

----------


## SweetGraphix

من عند *أم الميث والشيوخ*



وما شاء الله الألوان روعه،، والمندوب كان متعاون،، مش من اللي يرفعون الضغط خخخخ

تسلم ايديها

----------


## ورودة دبي

طلبيتي اليوم من الغالية بنت الفلاسي

وطبعا مايحتاي امدحها 

الكل يعرف جودة اسكارفاتها 
وطرشت لي هدية حلوة مثلها
شكرا اختي الغالية ^_^

----------


## (الموز)

طلبت شرااشف من المشرفه والتاجره طيف وردي فديت رووحها
ماشالله ماشالله شرااشفهاا مااعليهن كلالالالام ماايعوولن ومخصوووصاات حق الكد
وكل الاهل يطلبوون منها ماشالله عليها معرووفه بشرااشفها وبعلالاقات الشغاااب
وصلتني مسااعه طلبيه الشرااشف رووعه


وحق عياااالي




ومشكووره غناتي مااقصرتي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=404236

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

طلبيتي عباره عن فاونديشن+لومير+تاتو الحواجب
من مركز نسمة الاليزيه للتجميل...بإدارة حياة التميمي

وهذا رابط الموضوع
‪http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=401951

----------


## @أم حمودي@

اليوم عندي ثلاث طلبيات...من عند أحلى تاجرات..

الأولى من عند حبيبت قلبي أم الميث والشيوخ...فديت روحج والله..الله يوفقج حبيبتي,,الرسمات تجننن..





والثانيه من عند التاجره rozee ..صدق إلي راح تاخذ من عندها ما بتندم...الله يوفقج غناااتي..



والثالثه من عند التاجره صمت الألم...دخون شيخه واااااايد حلو وحطت لي بعد عينات من دخونها ..الله يزيدج من رزقه يارب..

----------


## bo$ah

_رجعت لكم مره ثانيه بمشتراتي

اول شي شريت هالغتره بعلم الامارات وتصير بعلم الكويت وفلسطين

تهبل باللبس ووووايد عيبتنيييييييي .. وخذتها من التاجره الذوق..

.+.عيون دبي.+. 

والتاجره ذوووق واخلاق .. وتعاملها ولااحلىىىىىىىى.. ربي يوفقها 

وهذي صوره للغتره..

_

----------


## bo$ah

_ثاني شي ..شريت هالقلوسات لي ولاختيه.. 

من التاجره الذوق،، الغنيه عن التعريف،، والمعروفه باخلاقها ،،وتعاملها الراقي

وسرعه توصيلها.. ومحافظتها ع الطلبيات

%~ ورد جوري ~% 

والقلوسات تهبل... وثابته ع الشفايف.. والوانها حلوووووه وايد

الله يوفقج فديتج.. ويزيدج من خيره..

وهذي صور القلوسات

جي اول ماوصلتني  شوفوا كيف مرتبات.. وحافظتنهم عن ينكسرون



وجي من فتحت الاجياس عنهم..

_

----------


## bo$ah

*ثالث واخر شي شريته.. المناكير الاسلامي.. لي ولاختيه

خذته من التاجره العسل ع قلبي.. الذوووق

..مريم الشحي..

وبصررررررراحه هالتاجرررره حبيتها من كل قلبي.. ولايهينون الباقيين

بس صج حسيتها اخت .. قلبها طيب وايد .. وتدش القلب ع طول... سبحان الله

الله يوفقج عيوني.. ويبارك لج برزقج.. ويغنيج بحلاله يارب

وهذي صور للمناكير



*

----------


## الطنيجيه

السلام عليكم  :Smile: 

طلبيتي من عند ( بنت البر ) 

طلبت منها طقمين بالصراحه وايد رووووعه 

مشكوره الغاليه وربي يبارك لج في تجارتج يارب ^_^










رابط موضوع الاطقم 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=403132

----------


## بنتuae

اول مرة بنزل في هذا الموضوع طلبيتي وهي يمكن الرابعة ولا االخامسة من أختي (( بنت الفلاسي ))
وبصرااااااااحة من حلاوة شيلها ربيعاتي في الدوااااام تخبلن عليهن وطلبن وياي وعااااد المندوب وصل الطلبية في الدواااام وتخبلن لو حد شفنا بيقول ما شيفات خير لوووووول 
وأكثر شئ تضاربنا عليه عود المراسيم (( عينة )) وكل وحدة تقول حقي 

الصور بنزلها من عندج لاني ما بعطي الصور حقهن لو نزلتهن من تصويري 


















وهذي خذت منها 3

----------


## سوارة

هذي طلبيتي يمكن الرابعه او الخااامسه او اكثر من الاخت والصديقه 

اللي مثلها ما شفت في تعااااملها وسرعة وصووول الطلبياااات 

وحبيت اشكرها على ذوووقها الراااقي في شغلهاااا وهي 

التاجرة المتألقة 
اللي تألقت قي كل شي 

وهي الصووورة 

[IMG][/IMG]

عباااره عن لوووشنين خذت وحده حق ريلي والثانيه لي وعباره عن مخمرييتين ابصراااحه رووووووووعه وكلمة روووعه شوي ولله من تلصق الريحه على ايدي اتم كل شوي اشمها (((كنها مخدراات )))خخخخخ من حلاتها 

والثااانيه عباااره عن مزيل رائحه العرررق والله رهيييب وفضيييع حتى المنطق عندي ردت لووونها الطبيعي 


والسموووحه لاني طولت بس ما اقدر ما امدحها لان هي تستااااهل كل الخيررر واللي ما جرب يجرب لانه مب خسراااان

----------


## انا ملاك

طلبتي من الغاليه الغلا عباره عن دخون الاسطوره والمعطرالسحري
بصراحه الدخوووون ماعليه كلام غاوي والمعطر السحري الاغلبيه جربوه ويعرفونه عدل بدوون ما امدح فيه
وحطتلي عطر هديه بعد ريحته غاويه وطبعا واصل للنص من غواته انا وريلي قمنا نرش منه بلا قياس خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
ومشكووره غناتي

----------


## Nsayem37173

طلبية أختي من الحبوبة عدعد الأكمام اللي تنلبس تحت العباية ،، عن جد حلوات ويبينون كأنج لابسة بدي تحت ،، وما شاء الله حلوات وناعمات ،، وفوق هذا كله سرعة توصيلها للطلبية وطولت بالها المب طبيعية ،، ربي يحفظها ويسلمها



وهذا ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=65562

----------


## Nsayem37173

وهاااااااي طلبية أختي الثانية من الغالية ودومه 80 ،، ماكينة عين الجمل وماكينة المعمول وأشكرها ع سرعة توصيلها للطلبية ،، ربي يحفظها ويسلمها ويبارك حقها بتجارتها ،،


هذه ماكينة المعمول



وهذه ماكينة عين الجمل







وهذا ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=9571

----------


## hanoOOody

مسا الخير
وصلتني طلبيه من ام الميث و الشيوخ
غنيه عن التعريف 
و طبعا شهادتي فيها مجروووووووووووووووووحه

باليت بلاشرت كوستال سينت





بعض من الالوان

----------


## بحيرة الوفا

طلبيتيه كانت من الاخت اسويـــــــــــرا ,,, وحابه اشكرها ع العطــــــــــــــــر الغـــــــــاوي واللي بسعـــــــر منــــــــــــافس

----------


## السر الغامض

*وصلتنـــــــــــي طلبيــــــــــــــهـ من الغــــــــــــــــــلـا ام حمـــــــــــــــــــــــدان ,,

بصراحهـ ذوووووقـ .. ربيـ يحفظج عزيـــــــــــزتـي..

الريحهـ خبااااال... الاسطووووووووره من الاسطووووووووووووره,,,

وانا حبيتـ اعذبها بالكاكاو لاني اعرف انها تموت عليـــــــــــهـ ....*

----------


## الطنيجيه

السلام عليكم 

طلبيه توها واصلتني من عند الغاليه ( ملكان ) طلبت منها عقود وايد روووعه واشكالها غريبه 

تسلميييين فديتج وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويبارك لج في تجارتج ^_^









رابط ملفها 

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=55214

----------


## مينار

*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

وهذه طلبية يديدة/ من/ الغاالية/
*أم الميث والشيوخ* 



وأخليكم مع الصور..

طبعاً/ اول شيء/ نبدأ به..

كيس/ الطلبية..


ولاحظوا الملصق اللي/ / على الكيس..
واايد/ حلووة/ الفكرة/ حتى ينتبهون/ اللي/ يوصلوون. أن الطلبية/ 
قاابلة/ للكسر..
واشكرها/ واايد/ على/ هذه/ الفكرة..

علبة المكيااج/ ومغلفة/ زين/ حتى/ لا/ تتلف..



علبة/ المكيااج/ الحلووة..


صور/ المكيااج..




وبـ/صراحة/ الألواان/ احلى/ على/ الطبيعة..

وأريد/ اشكرها/ واايد/ على/ صبرها/ واسئلتي/

وتعااملها/ الراائع/ والذووق..

ويا/ رب/ يطّول/ بــ/عمرها/ ويزيدها/ من/ الرزق/ الحلال..


ح ـمدَه
*

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

طلبيت من/ أختي..
((( أم مهرة )))

كيس الطلبية..


أكيااس/ لحفظ/ الطبياات..



زيت الشعر.. والعبوة/ كبيرة. 




كريم حمام الزيت..وهو مغلف..




وبدون تغليف..


كريم الشعر..



صورة جمااعية للطبية..



وحبيت اشكرها/ واايد/ على/ تعااملها/ الطيب..
وطريقة/ تغليفها/ رووعة/ وتحفظها/ زين..وحطت مع/ الطلبية/ نشرة بـ/طريقة/إستخدام/ الأغرااض..

مشكوورة/ الغاالية/ وربي/ يووفقج/...
ح ـمدَه

..

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــــّــه السادسه مادري السابعه من عزيزتي ..

Fikraa ~*

عبـــّــاره عن أجار همبــّــه ..
و حلاوه بالبقدونـــــس ..

،



،



،



،



،

و يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام ؛
الصحــّـه و العافيــّــه ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّـة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عزيزتي ..

al7lwah_777 ~*

عبـّـاره عن قميصين هلو كتــّـي ..
حق بنيـّـه احيدها اتموت فـ هلو كتـّــي ..

،



،

و يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام ؛
الصحه و العافيه ..

،

----------


## فـطـيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتيه من الغاليه
saasmo

وكانت عباره عن عطر قوشي ودخون اميره وعطر اميره
والمفاجأه كانت دخون هند هديه لاني فزت بالسحب هالشهر ^_^
وطرشتليه بعد تسترات من دخونها اليديد ما شاء الله الريحه فناااانه
وهذي الصور

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتني اليوم طلبيتي من التاجرة الغالية " عود معتق " ... عبارة عن عطرين ... عود سيدات الإمارات .. وخمايل ... من قبل كمن يوم طلبت من عندها تسترات ،، والصرااااحة تخبلت واحترت شو اطلب ،، قلت خلني اطلب الحين وعقب بطلب البااااقي ،، بس الصراحة روووووووووووووووووووعة الريحة ،، والصراحة شغلها لا يعلى عليها ،،، وهي انسانه قمة في الذوووق ،،، واللي ما يطلب من عندها يندم ... ربي يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله ... 














هذا رابط قسمــها في المــول الذهــبي .. 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=192

----------


## ام مـوزة

*


فديتها والله ام الغالي ما قصرت ..~

هــذي هــب طلبيــه ..!!

لاآآآآآآآآآآآ ..~

أنا بخبركم ..~
انا كنت طالبة منها السمبلات قبل ..!!
وهي طرشت لي غرشة وحده فاضية بالغلط ..~
فيومعرفت ردت طرشت لي مجموعة السمبآلات كامله ..~

والله فديتها ما قصرت و اتصلت بـي ..~

تسلميين الغالية والله من طييييييب اصلج ..~*

----------


## fikraa

مساء الخير

الذي مايعرف ورودة دبي خسرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
والذي ما ياخذ من منتجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتها بعد خسران

ماشاء الله عليها كلها ذوق واخلاق


المهم بغيت انصح الذي ما شتراء من منتجاتها يلحق عمره قبل ما تخلص بعض المنتجات والعروض 

اقول ببتدي ويااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم 

بمشترياتي


هي 


( جدر الخمير الرهيب والفنان )
والحمدالله لحقت على اخر حبه 






وبعده الطلب الثاني 
هي 
( ماكينه الدونات )
التي تقدرين تسوين سويت فيها وبعد موالح








ووووووووووووووواخ على الشاي الذي يفجج راس ماشاء الله 
ومن كل ماتقولى كريستال والتاجره مواز اشرب شاي ورووده دبي 
داخ راسي وووووقلت يالله هجوم 
وطلبت 10علب من شاي



ومشكوره يااااااااااااااااااااااااابنت الفلاسي الغاليه على التصوير الغاوي ما شاء الله


وفي طلبية ثانيه بعد بتكون من وروده افكر في ماكينه القهوه الطحانه


مشكوره الغاليه الله لا يحرمني من اخوتج

----------


## bo$ah

*مرحبا..وصلتني طلبيتي البارحه وهي عباره عن..
صوابين بارنترلوف للتنحيف.. وعلكه ..وان شا ءالله يييبون لي نتيجه زينه
وخذتهم طبعا من التاجره الذوووق..

..الفراشة 2020..

وهي طيبه ..وتعاملها حلو.. واخلاقها عاليه..
ربي يوفقها ..ويزيدها..ويبارك لها بتجارتها

وهذي صوره الطلبيه من وصلتني..(ع فكره فديتكم توصليها سريع ماشا ءالله)



وهذي صوره طلبيتي ..ويزاها الله كل خير عطتني هديه :$

*

----------


## مسايا غاليري

طلبيتي من التاجرة المتألقة ..

دخون VIP ومخلط شمه بدهن العود .. حاطتنه عدالي واتعطر منه خخخخخخ والله ريحته بدون مجامله رهيبه تحسين الريحه نفس ريحة اول يوم العيد  :12 (79): 


شكلي برجع للموضوع وبطلب من العطور .. احب هالنوعيه من الروايح نفس ذوقي بالضبط ^ـــ^

وهاي الصورة .. صورتهم مع بعض .. والصورة الثانيه الدخون بروحه ماشميته بس مايحتاي أشمه لان ريحته وهو ملزق فايحه ماشاء الله ... شوفو الترتيب  :Smile: 





وهذا الدخون اللي فالعلبه ..



بعد شي  :Smile:  تابعوني

----------


## مسايا غاليري

طلبيتي من التاجرة طيف وردي ..

3 شراشف حق الصغاريه 

2 باللون الوردي 

1 باللون الأزرق 

... استانسوا عليهم .. الله يحفظهم ويوفق راعيت الشراشف ^ــــــــــ^



هني بعد ماحطيتهم عالسريع عشان اصورهم ^ــــــــــــــ^




بعد شي  :Smile:

----------


## مسايا غاليري

طلبيتي من التاجرة : مطلقة مرتين ....
الله يحفظج 

لعبة النرد الزوجيه . وطرشت لي هديه لوشن ريحته جنااااااااااااان لزوم اللعبه خخخخ

حبيت الكور اللي داخل .. حلو التزيين .. ماقصرتي الغاليه .. اسميج سوالف ^ـــ*



طبعا وصلني فالدوام وصورته بالدس على طول خخخخخخخ



بعد شي  :Smile:

----------


## مسايا غاليري

طلبيتي من التاجرة : سيدة الوروود

يم يم 

سينابوني العجيب راعي الحفل  :Frown:  بعد ابا خخخخخخخ

رهيب رهيب رهيب ..
وكل بسكوت احلى عن الثاني ... 

عيالي تخبلوا عليه .. جان البساتيك ( على قولتهم ) او السينابون .. طبعا يلست آكل منه هالسينابون فالسيارة لين ماوصلت هع هع هع

وطبببببببببببببببعا قبل لا يوصلني قامت تسويلي اغراءات شوف وحراق يوف  :12 (3):  .. 
هني صورت لي اياهقبل لاادخله الفرن .. تعذبني يالسه وطرش لي اياه على الموبايل ههههههه اونه (( حبايبج فالفرن ..كان خاطري اذبحها خخخ :12 (93): 



وعقب ما خلص بعد طرشت لي مسج وسوت لي اغراء ثاني  :12 (69): 



عذبتني والله عوقي السينابون اهيء اهيء :12 (24): 
بس منو يقول .. ماخليتها فخاطري  :12 (76): شغلت السيارة وريييس كامل عندها وطيط طييييييط عن بيتهم هههه

طلبت اربع انواع  :Smile: 

السينابون 
بسكوت بالجبن رهيييييييب
فستقيه .. والله روعه 
وغريبه بالفستق .. نااااااااااااااااااااايس وترتووووب

بخليكم ويا الصور (((((((((لاحظوا السينابون خخخ مافيه شي خلصته هعهع هع)))))

يم يم



بسكوت بالجبن



فستقيه



الغريبه بالفستق




وهني الطلبيه كلها بعد الهجوم ؟؟زين لحقت عليه عشان اصوره خخخ



وسلمت ايدج حبوبه ... حبيت نفسها فالاكل رووعه ما شاء الله .. برد اطلب منها ان شاء الله لأن عندنا عزيمه ووبيكون الحلو عليي ^ـــــــــــ^ فكيت عمري .. والغاليه مابتقصر ان شاء الله ...

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ عالسينابون 


بعد شي

----------


## مسايا غاليري

طلبيتي من التاجرة ثلوج الصيف .. 

أطواق حق كشخة كـــــشـــــــة بنتي خخخخ ... طبعا ولا طوق موجود  :Frown:  وحابه اطلب من عندها الاطواق العريضه لزوم الكشه 

(( تصوير موبايل مب واضح  :Frown:  انظلمن هالاطواق لاتصوير ولا حفظ .. كلهن ترد لي اياهن من المدرسه بدون شريطه :12 (100):  .. يوم اسألها وين الشريطه .. تقول :: عطيتها عبود ولا حمود  :12 (3):  ) 






وطرشت لي هديه حق البنوته الله يحفظها .. ما قصرت فديتها  :Smile: 



اترييني بطلب منج  :Smile: 

بعد شي  :Smile:

----------


## مسايا غاليري

طلبت من التاجرة : moz

بهارات الحليب 

روووعه .. أهلي حبوا البهارات وطبعا خلصوه عني  :Frown:  ناويه اطلب بعد وبخشه عنهم خخخخ




خلصت ...  :Smile:  


حبيت أذكر ان جميع التاجرات تعاملهم راقي جدا وحبوبات الله يحفظهن خواتي ^ـــــ^

والله وايد اشياء طالبتهن من النت بس والله ماتذكرهن عدل .. فيعذورني التاجرات اذا نسيت وحده منهن

والله كشخه المشترى من النت ^ـــ*

والسموحه

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي 2 مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ كريستال ...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا الإسكارفات الأصلية...


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...



و شكرا على الهدية الحلوهـــ



و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=906


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ توته الحلوه...

سرت لها القريه العالميه و خذت منهـــــــــــــا مخلطات+قباضه شعر وايد حلوه و خفيفه بصراحه...


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...



و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=59


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ ام رشوودي...

سرت لها القريه العالميه و خذت منهـــــــــــــا كحل سمايلنج 3...


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...




و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=14326



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## عتوقه توبااك

مشترياتي من التاجرة عود معطر 2007


اشتريت خمسة انواع من العود المعطر 
1- عود الخاص
2-الشيخ
3-المها
4-ميثا
5-المبخر النفيس


كل عود غير عن الثاني و احلى من الثاني 


و بطلب بعد لخواتي الانهم عيبتهم الريحة 


عبيني وايد الخاص و الاسعاار روعة 






و هذا الرابط 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=406383

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتني من زمان طلبية من التاجرة " التاجرة المتألقة " .. بس ضيعت الصور وتوني محصلة الصور ،، عبارة عن لوشنات ،، الصرااااحة روووووووووووووعة ^_^ بالاخص العروسة وآدم والفخامة روووووووووعة صدق ،،، وما قصرت مطرشتلي عينات ،، ربي يوفقها ويزيدها من خيره .. 










هذا رابط ملفها الشــخصي ...
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6301

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

طلبية جديمة من التاجرة " الغلـــــا " ما شاء الله عليها دايما تتميز بالاشيا اليديدة اللي تيبها ،، خذت من عندها اكسسورات تنلبس ع العباه وروووعة ،،، ربي يوفقها ويزيدها من خيره ... 












هذا رابط ملفها الشــخصي ... 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عند غناتي ..

بنت الفلاســّـــي ~* 

عبــّــاره عن عطــّـر جوسي كتيور ..
ريحته حلوه و خفيفه و هاديه ..

،



،



،

و يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحــّـه و العافيه  :Smile:  ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّــة الله و بركاته ،

،

طلبيتيــّـه من عند عزيزتــِــي ..

BntZayed ~*

عبــّــاره عن 9 هدايا عطــّور باسامي ،
خالاتي و خاليـّـــه ..
و طبعا بحكم الظروف لي مرت عليـّـه ..
ما قدرت أصوّر الهدايا ..
بس صورت هديتـــي لي طرشتها لي ،
عطــّـر باسمي مع التغليف  :Smile:  ..

،



،



،



،

العطـــّــور قمــــــــّــــه ..
الله يا انهن رووعه و ريحتهن خنينه ..
روحت عطري و عطر اميـّــه ..

،

و خلاف ينـّــي اتصالات من خالاتي ،
يتخبرن عن سعر الهديه و و الخ ..
وايد عيبهن و لله الحمد  :Smile:  ؛

،

و يزاج الله خير غناتي عـ لهديه  :Smile:  ..
و ربيـّـه اسعدتيني مـ الخاطر ؛

،

لأ خلأ و لأ عدم يا عسئ ..

،

----------


## الطنيجيه

مرحبا ^_^

طلبيتي من عند الغاليه  (lara ) طلبت منها اساور وايد رووووووعه 





وحطتلي فديتها هديه كيوت ^_^





مشكوووووره الغاليه وربي يبارك لج في تجارتج يارب  :Smile: 


رابط ملفها الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=51

----------


## بحيرة الوفا

طلبيتيــــــــــه من الاخت lara
عباره عن طقــــــم شيله وعباه ..... 
هذي الجيســـــــه




هذي الشيله 



وهذي العباه




وهذي اقرب شوي 




والترتيب وريحه الدخون لايعلى عليه ......

----------


## بحيرة الوفا

طلبتيه الثانيه من ام حمدان وعباره عن صابون للجســــــــــم

حلـــــــــــــــــــو الصابون والاحلى انه عباره عن كذا صابون طبيعي وتحسين بنظافه وبالاستمرار ان شاء الله بحس بالفرق



ومشكووووووووووووره ع الهديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ,,, كلفتي ع عمـــــــــــــــــرج

----------


## diya

اول طلبية من الاخت *غرور* .. استكرين للاب توب .. للاسف ما لحقت اصور الثاني لانه كان لربيعتي ..

و ها على لابي  :Smile:  كيوووووت 

 


و هني طلبية من الاخت *ديور* فديييييييتها و الله وصلتها ثالث يوم .. مشكووورة و الله .. و الكل تخبل على الشنط و اللون .. حتى الوالد عيبتها الشنط خخخ  :Smile: 




مشكووووورات ياالغوالي على التعامل الفنان و الروووعة

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



طلبيـــتي من 

أم الغـــالي 

شنطــة عينــات الدخــون :




.

.


مــاشالله الدخــون حلــو ,
واللــوشنــات بعـد حلــوه ,
والمجمـــوعـه الملكيـــه أكثـر شي حبيــته ^.^


ربـي يوفقج ويبــاركلج ان شالله . .


*

----------


## :DeheN 3ooD:

*



طلبيــتي من :

 Zoomyat

( طلب من موقع Coastal Scents )





.

.


والصــراحـه مــا قصــرت ^.^

وهذي هــديه كيـــوت منهـــا :



.

.


مشكــوره الغـاليه 
ربــي يوفقج ويبــاركلج ان شالله . .

*

----------


## (الموز)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طلبيتي هالمره من المشرفه والتاجره طيف وردي اللي صرت ماستغنى عن شغلالالاتها الحلووه وخصووصا الشر ااشف كل البيت لازم نكون فاارشين شرااشف طيف وردي

هالمره خذت اللووشناات اليديده عندها 


هذي اول ماوصلتني الطلبيه في بكس كيووت شرااتها



وهذي اللوشناات
شو اوصف او اقووول كل وااحد ممميييييييز وغير عن الثااني والاساامي صدق مسميه عليها
الملكي هذا ملكي دهن عوود بس مش اي دهن عوود مخلووط في كريم وخلالاص لا اتحسين انج بس حاطه دهن عوود من حلالات رييحته
رووعه هذاا روووووووووووووووعه
شذى واايد حلو
رمنسي خبلبي رمنسي صدق
مثيررررررررر الا مثيير ونص
هباايب واايد حلوو بعد
حلويين المشم مسسسسسسسسسسسكت صرااحه

وصدق انهن لمسة حريــــــــر
وهذا الراابط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=407141


وان شالله اتري طلبيت خواتي لان واايد عيبنهن ومااعطييتهن منهن <<زطيييه لول


وهذا شراشف مااخذتنه عندها من فتره وبالصدفه كنت فاارشتنه وقلت خني اصووره لكم



وهذا من دااخل
والالوان روياانه واحلا من الصووور 
وانا صرت مدمنة شرااشف طيف وردي


مشكووووره غنـاتي

----------


## 4you

مرحبا الغاليات ....
هذه طلبيتي من اختي الغاليه الي ما استغنى عنها ومن بضاعتها الحلوه
وبصراحه وصلتني من زمان بس توني اتفيجت اصور واحمل الصور ....
بصراحه بضاعه حلوه والسعر احلى .....
طلبيتي عباره عن طقم الدلال
وجربتهم بصراحه مايبردن وغير الشكل حلو





الله يحفظها ويوفقها تعامل راقي وادب واخلاق واحب اتعامل معاها دايم

----------


## fifi_girl

السلاااااااااااام عليكم حبايبي 

شحالكم عساكم بخير 

اليوم طلبيتي واااااااااااااايد حلوة و لذيذة  :13 (21):  :13 (21):  :13 (21):  


( سيـــــــــنابووون )  :13 (5):  :13 (5):  :13 (5): 


من التاجرة ( سيدة الوروود ) ماعرف شو أقوول عنها ماشاء الله تعاملها راقي و أخلاقها حلوة و كل شئ ^_^

وماشاء الله حبيت اقوول ان امس انا طالبة منها السينابون اليوم الثاني يابلي ياه يعني اليوم .. التوصيل سريع  :13 (47): ماشاء الله تسلم إيدها والله 

أخليكم مع الصور ^_^ 







وبس ^_^

----------


## ام مـوزة

*طلبيتي من أخـتي من ..الفراشة 2020.. ..

علكة التنحيف ..~

وتسلــم ايدهــآ ع التوصيل الســــريع ..~
مآآ شــآآء الله عليها ..~

أخليكـم مع الصوور ..~



:
:

:
:

:
:

:
:


وهذا راآآبط موضوعها ..~

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=391022*

----------


## Emiratya

مرحباااا خواتي 

انا شريت من الاخت الغاليه ((( كرستال ))) سكارفــــــــــــــات الماركه 
وصراحه اتوفقت فيهن كل واحد يقول انا وبس من حلاتهن وحلات خاااامتهن ال ((( هاي كلاس ))) 

مشكووووره يا كرستال على جوده البضاعه وعلى حرصج في تسليم البضاعه ومتابعتي لين ما وصلتني ^_* واطمنتي .



تسلميلي يا كرستاااااااااااااااااااال  :Smile:

----------


## Emiratya

مرحبـــــــــــا...

اشتريت من الاخت ((( ورد جوري )))

توزيعات عطور 50 حبه 
الوان لغراش : الفضي و الوردي و الذهبي 
وفيهن كولكشن من لعطور الرائعه ( الحمدالله اتوفقت في اختيار العطور وكلهن صراحه حلوه ) 
وماقصرت خلال يومين وصلني ما اتأخرت عليه وجدا كانت حريصه في طريقة (لف او حفظ العطور) عجبتني ^_*
الله يبيض ويهج يا ورد جوري...

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ الغلـــــا...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا المعقمــ السحــــــري...


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...




و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

طلبيتـــــي 2 مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ um khallof...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا !~¤§¦ * حمــــــــام زيــــــت ( الزيتــــــون ) *¦§¤~!...


اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور ...







و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=10511


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## Maria_Louisa

مرحبا ..
صور طلبيتي من الغالية ندى الملا ( درب الوله )..
طبعا الطلبية جديمة بس توني تفيجت انزل الصور لووول



طلبت منها طبقات السينامن وبروانيز بالستروبري .. و طعمة لذييييييييييييييييييذ تندمت اني ماطلبت اكثر ..


































و هذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=333179

----------


## غلاي

مرحبااا

من يومين وصلت طلبيتي من بنت الفلاسي



ماشااء الله عليهاا تعامل ولا اروع

وهاا رابط موضوعهاا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=365964

.
.
.

وهذي طلبيتي من نوف 81

طلبت ساعه لعروووس بتعرس 5\3 وما شااء الله عليهاا ارسلتها لي في اقل من 4 اياام

وهذي صورة الساعه



وهذا رابط موضوعهاا

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=394867

لي عوده مره ثانيه

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتني طلبيتي اليوم من الغالية " التاجرة المتألقة " .... عبارة عن مزيل العرق بدهن العود ،،، الصرااااحة روووووووووووعة من روحت ريحته ،، بس ان شاء الله باجر ببدى استخدمه واكيد بيكون احلى واحلى ،،، والتعامل ويا التاجرة المتألقة رااائع جداً ،، انسانه ذوووق وراقية وطيوووبة ،، ربي يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله ،،، 







هذا رابط موضوعها ،،، 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=366232

----------


## uae13122

طلبيتي من سيدة الوروود 

السينابون ب 40 درهم

بسكوت الجبن ب 30 درهم

غريبة ب 35 درهم

فستقيه ب 35 درهم 

بسكويت بالزعفران ب 35 درهم الصراحه وااايد طعمه لذيذ تسلم أيدج الغالية

----------


## الفراشة2020

كيف حالكن خواتي الغاليات
انا اشتريت من عند اختي مريم الشحي
حلاوة بس رووووعه المها خفيف
وتحبينها يوم تستعملينها وخذت بعد معقم لليدين
الف شكر لج حبيبتي والله يباركلج في تجارتج
وسامحيني على تاخيري في تنزيل الموضوع
وهذي الصورة

----------


## إمارتيه

اشتريت من أحلى ياقوتة .. أختنا 

ياقوتةخضرا 

حذاء ماركة Coach
وعلى الطبيعه طلع رووووعه .. وهذا مش اول تعامل معاها 
وما شاء الله عليها قمه في الذوق .. والطلبية توصل بسررررعه 
ربي يبارك لها في رزقها .. وانصحكم تتابعون جديدها بإستمرار .. 
لانهم دوم عندها بضاعه جديدية ومتميزة 

وهذا رابط موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=403310


وهذي صورة الحذاء من تصويري الخاص

----------


## ولاآآيف

مرحبآآآآ,,

اليوم طلبيتي من التاجره المتألقه المتميزة ( بنت البر)

عبآآره عن طقمين من تشكيلة فرفشه او فراشه ^^

الصراحه ما توقعت ان الأطقم بيكونون بهاي الرووووووعه 
ما اقدر امدح لأن الاطقم ف الواقع غيييييييييييير وربي يشهد على كلااامي
وراقيييييييين ف البس

ووصلتني الطلبيه خلال يومين بسسسسسسس ...

اول شي هالبوكسات



وهذا الطقم الأول



وهذا الطقم الثاني




وانا اشكرها الصرااااااااااااحه واللي بتتعامل وياها مابتندم لأن بضاعتها 100 % ^^


وهذا رابط مواضيعها..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=175

----------


## Emiratya

مرحبا خواتي 

انا سويت تيلفون عند الاخت FENDI

صراحه اشكرها على ابــــــــــــــــداعها وودقتها في تنسيق الالوان  :Smile: 

على الطبيعه روووووووووووووعه 



لج مني جزيل الشكر
وتسلمين على ابداعاتج الفنيه وان شاء الله لي تعامل مستمر معاج 
تحياتي لج اختي الغاليه FENDI 


الله يوفقج

----------


## عـــلايه راك

*انا من فتره طلبة من المشرفه الغلـــا غرشتين عود معطر 
وزين انهم غرشتين ماتم حد ماخذه منه بالكسرتين والثلاث زين تم لي شي+___+*

----------


## عـــلايه راك

*طالبه من عند الفراشة 2020 علكة بارتنرلاف للتنحيف وصلتني الطلبيه ابسرعه* 







وطرشتلي هديه

----------


## فطمطم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بحط لكم مشترياتي 

من عند ام خليفه (توته الحلوه)
وخذت عنها مخلطات رووعه 



و خذت دخون ام الشيوخ ودخون فزاع وايد عيبتني ريحة ام الشيوخ هاديه وتثبت

وخذت مخلط عليا ومخلط الحجرالاسود عاد هذا ما استغنى عنه لانه حلو ومركز

وخذت ميره وسيوف ريحتهم بارده وسعرهم حلو ميره 60 
وسيوف 50 عطتني اياه بارده 

وعرب زايد اول مره اروحه وظهر خبااااااااااال من الخاطر 120
والمخلط الخاص والسحريه لاختي لانها فديتها موصتني عليهم ان سرت عند ام خليفه اخذ لها مخلطاتها المفضله وكانت تبغي الدخون الملكي وما حصلته :Frown: 
والمخمريه مال الشعر رهيبه وعطر الفراش ب 70 وكريم الجسم ب 40 حلو لليد حق الشنطه

والشنطتين
2 ب 150


مالت اميه يديده بكيسها

----------


## wardt jorry

السلام عليكم خواتيه ..


هذي طلبيتي من التاجرة : أم موزان2005





عبارة عن 2 لوشن دلال وواحد المزيون ..

بصراحه انسانة راقية بتعاملها .. ولوشناتها ما عليها كلام

ربي يوفجها .. وان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني معاها^_^

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتني امس طلبيــتي من الغاليـة التاجرة " هنآدي " .. طلبت من عندها شغابات كروشيه وخواتم طقم ،، وفي خواتم بدون طقم ،،، وما قصرت حطت لي هدية بروش ويا تك تك ^_^ الصراحة بضاعتها روووووعة صدق وكيوووووووووووووووووووووت ،، وانا اموت على هالسوالف ،، والتعامل وياها رااااقي جداً ،، حليلها حرصت انها اتوصل لي البضاعة باقرب وقت ،، ما وحالي طالبة اليوم اللي قبله و وصلت لي ثاني يوم ،،، انسانه طيوووبة وحبوبة ،، ربي يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله ،، 









































الهدايا 









هذا رابط ملفها الشخصـي ،، 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=92111

----------


## الجـــــوهرة

السلام عليكم 

انا طلبيتي طلبيها من عند اختي بنت البر وهو عباره عن بوكس عطور مشكل على ذوقها رجالي ونسائي ووصلتني الطلبيه بعد يومين من طلب الطلبيه وبصراحه روعه العطور والريحه جنان وخبال وذوقها بالختيار حلو لاني خليته عليها اختيار العطور وماشاء الله ماقصرت واقول لها يعطيج العافيه الغاليه وان شاء الله بنطلب منج مره ثانيه قريب والله يوفقج ويرزقج من خيره وحلاله ....

----------


## نغم الروح

طلبت من صاحبة الذوووووق الراقي (بنـــت الفلاسـي ) هدية رجالية لربيعتي..
وما شاء الله عليها تعاملها طيب واللي يطلب من عندها بعمره ما يندم^_^
وخلصت الهدية بالوقت المناسب,وربيعتي طايرة من الفرحة من حلاة التغليف..
وانا أشكرها على صبرها وطولة بالها,وربي يعطيها الصحة والعافية :Smile: 

ومهما قلت ما راح أوفيها حقها...فالأحسن اسكت وأراويكن الإبداع على أصوله^_^

طبعاً الصورة من تصويرها  :Smile: 




تسلم يديج يالغالية...وإن شاء الله تعاملنا ما ينقطع يا راااااااقية :Smile: 

واللي تحب الشغل الراقي مالها غير بنـــت الفلاسـي

----------


## نغم الروح

أمس المغرب وصلتني طلبيتي من الغالية (ورودة دبي )
طلبيتي كانت عبارة عن قوالب الكيك والدونات وشاي الزعفران,
صرااااااااااحة الشاي خبااااااااااااااااااااال ..انا ما احب
الشاي وااااااااااااايد لكن شربت وعيبني^_^
والأهل مدحوه بعد ,مشكووووووورة فديتج ويزاج الله خير :Smile: 
ومشكوووورة على الهدية face wash & cleansing milk ^_^







وإن شاء الله تعاملنا دااااااااااايم يالغلا..
وربي يعطيج الصحة والعافية يــــا (ورودة دبي ) :Smile:

----------


## bo$ah

_فديتكم وصلتني الطلبيه من كم يوم .. والسموحه عندي امتحانات عسب جي تاخرت

طلبيتي من التاجره.. الذووق.. العسل ع قلبي

..سيدة الوروود..

طلبيتي كانت .. فستقيه .. وسينابون.. وبسكون بالجبن.. واجار الطماط

وفديتها ماقصرت حطت لي عينات من الغريبه وبسكوت زعفران وووو

وصراحه الحلويات وايد حلوه.. ولذيذه..والاجار حلو بس اميه كانت تقصد شي غير

والتاجره اخلاااااق.. ووايد طيبه.. وحبوبه.. 

واشكرها صراحه ع حرصها عشان توصلني الطلبيه بسرعه  يعطيها الف عافيه

وهذي صور الطلبيات..

اوول شي.. الحلوووويات



ثاني شي.. الاجاااار

_

----------


## بنت الحشام

امس وصلتنــــــي طليتيه من عند بنــــت الفـــــــلاســـي

تعامل ولا اسهل صراحه وووووووووذوق ^_^

[IMG][/IMG]

وبعد حطتليه عينه من الدخون المكلي *_^

----------


## البنفسج

مرحبا صبايا 

انا طلبيتي من عند الغالية 

عود معتق 

والطلبية واصلتني من زمان بس بسبب انشغالي والله ما رمت احطلكم تجربتي 


طلبت من عندها عود المراسم 

بصراااااااااااااااااااحه ما توقعته جي على كثر ما مدحوه البنات 



ما وفووووووووووووووه حقه لانه أروع من المدح وفوووووووووووق الوصف 

الصرااااحة ريحته فايحة من قبل لا افج العلبة 

رووووووووووووعه رووووووووووووووووعه رووووووووووووووووووعه 

والله اني ما اجامل 

لانه صدق شي خيالي 

والله اني كل يوم اخن به من حلاته والحين نص الغرشة ماشي هههههه

وبرد اطلب مرة ثانية الحين 

والغالية مووول ما قصرت ويايه حطتلي عينات من دخونها وعطر فراش الدار 

وايد حلو شغلها ماشالله 

وبخليكم مع الصور 

يمنع الدعايا لشركات التوصيل



وهذا رابط متجرها ^_^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=192

----------


## mischocolat

حبيت اراويكم طلبيتي من الاخت المودي 
طلبت منها اساور الحبال للبنات واللي بنص الصوره هديه عباره عن سلسله وفيها تعليقة نعال وايد حلوه والاساور مثل اللي الصور اللي راوتني اياها والاسواره الزرقا انا طلبتها نفس اللي اشتريتها من لبنان وبنت اختي قالت تبغي شراتها
الصراحه النعامل وياها سهل بالرغم اني طفرتها وانا اختار الالوان واتسأل

----------


## mischocolat

مرحبا بكن يابنات 
اليوم براويكم طلبيتي من الاخت (مس كشخه) الاسبوع اللي طاف
الطلبيه الاولى



عباره عن منظف الفراشي وايلاينر كريمي بالوان فريش وروج امل العوضي نفسه بالضبط

الطلبيه الثانيه بعد من الاخت (مس كشخه) وصلتني اليوم

 
ارواج وجلوسات وعلبة الايشدو لوز هديه



علبة كونسيلر+علبة ايشدو من فور ابفر والله الشاهد نص العلبه هديه


وهاي علب البلاشر من نيبو وايد حلوه والوانها تثبت وما تخوز بسهوله

والصدق ينقال والله الحرمه خلوقه وكلها ذوق والاحلى ان الطلبيه ما تطول بالعكس التوصيل سريع
الله يوفقها انشالله ويبارك لها ويعطيها على قد نيتها الحلوه

----------


## أنت عمري1

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> حبيت من خلال ردي هذا اني أشكر الأخت سيدة الورود
> 
> تستاهل الواحد يكتب فيها موضوع كامل مش بس رد
> 
> من كمن يوم شفت موضوع الأخت عن جهاز تكبير الصدر
> ...

----------


## sunse

السلام عليكم

هذا اول بضاعة اشتريها من المنتدى، واشتريتها من الاخت سيدة الورود، 

ما شاء الله عليها تعامل ولا أروع، وصج أنها انسانة خلوقة بمعنى الكلمة، وصراحة انا حشرتها جدا بأسئلتي كونها المرة الاولى اللي اشتري شيء من المنتدي، وما شاء الله عليها ما قصرت وجاوبت على كل اسئلتي
اتمنى لها كل الخير والتوفيق، وان شاء الله يكون لي تعامل معاج في المستقبل القريب


اليوم، وصلت طلبيتي رغم اني طلبتها أمس ( يوم واحد، ما شاء الله على السرعة)
طلبيتي، كانت عبارة عن 12 باكج من ماجيك ايشدو ( كل الألوان)، بس الأخت سيدة الورود طرشت معه هدية عبارة ( عطر+ايلاينر+اي شدو فضي+تستر لمجموعة من البسكوتات)

وهذا الصورة، من دون البسكوت اللي اختفى بسرعة، وبعض الاي شدو توزع وهذا اللي بقى

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليووم/وصلتني/طلبيتين/

الطلبية/الأولى/

الفراشة2020 

عبارة عن/علك/الرجيم..

كيس/الطلبية...

 

علك/الرجيم..



والله/ما/قصّرت/الغاالية/طرشت/لي/هدية/حلووة/مثلها..

عبارةعن/هذا/اللون/من/الإيشدو..

وحبيت/أشكرها/واايد/على/تعااملها/الرااقي..

وربي/يرزقها/أكثر..

حمده

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليووم/وصلتني/طلبيتين/

الطلبية/الثاانية/من/أختي..



miss kash5a 




كيس/الطلبية...




علبة الكرتوون/لحفظ/المكيااج/من/التلف..



الأروااج...عبارة عن/أروااج/الواانها/أحلى/على/الطبيعة..







الجلووس...




مثبت/المكيااج...


كحل/سمايلنج..



وأشكرها/وااايد/على/تعااملها/الطيب..
وربي/يرزقها/الحلال/الطيب..

حمده

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

:55 (1):  :55 (1):  :55 (1): 

طلبيتي من البنفسج 
عبــاره عن غرشتين من دخون البنفسج ( عطيت واحد حق عمتي ) 
و خمس كريمات مرطبه 
الدخون ريحته حلوه .. ودوم أدخن منه البيت 




وهني رابط ملفها الشخصي ..>> البنفسج 

 :55 (1):  :55 (1):  :55 (1):

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

:55 (1):  :55 (1):  :55 (1): 

طلبيتي من بنـــت الفلاسـي
عبــاره عن كــريم الفواكه و بلسم الكيوي
وايـــد حبيت البلسم .. وصدق ينعم الشعر ويعطيه لمعه حلوه 




وهني رابط ملفها الشخصي ..>> بنـــت الفلاسـي


 :55 (1):  :55 (1):  :55 (1):

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

:55 (1):  :55 (1):  :55 (1): 

طلبيتي من أم رشودي 

طلبت من عندها دخون الوله 



 :55 (1):  :55 (1):  :55 (1):

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

:55 (1):  :55 (1):  :55 (1): 

طلبيتي من الغلـــــا
عبــاره عن المعقم السحري و سامبل من دخون الأسطوه و أسترش هالو كيتي لبنتي 
الدخون ريحه وايــد حلوه والمعقم بعد ريحه حلوه وأتم في الحجره 




وهني رابط ملفها الشخصي ..>>الغلـــــا


 :55 (1):  :55 (1):  :55 (1):

----------


## سامرية الليل

طلبيتي من الغـلـا

عبارة عن ملابـــــــــــــــــس لبنتي







وهاي هدية لي وهدية لبنتي ^_^



مشكوووووووووورة الغلا على الهدية

وان شاء الله بيكون لنا تعامل مرة ثانية

----------


## سامرية الليل

*طلبيتي هاي شوي قديمة .. مالحقت احط صورها قبل

من الغلــــــــــــــــا

عبارة عن

7 شامبو وبلسم ... لعلاج الشعر



الشنطة الوردية + المظلة + ريحة عذااااااااااااب

وهيه مغلفة



بدون تغليف



ومشكووورة عالمنتجات العجيبة ... 

وان شاء الله لي تعامل ثاني معاج*

----------


## رقيقة

ما شاء الله على تاجرة فنانة هني موجودة في المنتدى 

اسمها (بنت العكاس )

مرة كتبت في موضوع طلبات الزبونات اني ابا حد اييبلي ساعة من امريكا 

وايدين اللي راسلوني ..بس كان اسلوبها هي غير عن الكل 

مطمئن وايد ماشاء الله عليها 

عطيتها الموقع اللي فيه الساعة وقلت لها ابا منها 9 سوع 

لن كل اللي معاي بالدوام يبون منها 

الصراحة هي حلوة وايد ومافي منها في البلاد 
هي موجودة بس في امريكا وكنت بموت اباها من كثر ما عايبتني لأني شفتها على وحدة 

اللي يشوفها يتحرها تسوى 5000 وأكثر وهي أرخص من جي بوايد 

وهي سيراميك بيج واحلى شي فيها انها خفيفة ولا جنج لابسة ساعة 

وماشاء الله على التاجرة ما خذت مني غير عربون على الساعة 100 درهم 
ومبلغ 8000 درهم ما استلمتهم الا بعد ما طرشت السوع 

والله انها كلها ذوق الصراحة 

وصلتني السوع في بوكس كبير 





وهذي الساعة الحلوة 



هذي على اللبس ..حجمها وايد حلو 



اللي فيها زيركون أمريكي وطبعا جنه ألماس ولا ايبين انه زركون 


وهذا رابط ملف بنت العكاس 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=86362

خلاص ..من يوم رايح اي ساعة أباها بطلبها منها 

لنها خبرة وشاطرة وسريعة وأمينة ...تراها تاجرة سوع ^_^

----------


## دمعة الاحلام

طلبيتي من 


سامريــــة اللـــــيل


عبارة عن جلابيات دانتيل .. عجيبات عاللبس





وهاي جلابيات السندباد.. وايد كشخة




واشكرها على تعاملها الراقي... 

وان شاء الله لنا تعامل مرة ثانية


وهذا رابط موضوعها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=410371

----------


## الطنيجيه

***السلام عليكم ***

طلبيتي من الغاليه ( Miss _ L0ula ) 

مجموعه اللافندر ( شور جل + شامبو + بلسم ) ريحتهم وايد حلوه 





وحطتلي فديتها هالهديه 





ربي يوفقج الغاليه و يبارك لج في تجارتج يارب  :Smile: 


رابط ملفها :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=71149

----------


## عتوقه توبااك

هلا وغلا............


و هاااي طلبيتي الثانية من التاجره عود المعطر2007


هاي الطلبية اخواتي 

و هاااي الصوره الطلبية 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## أم مطر

السلام عليكم .. شحالكم حبيباتي 

هذي مجموعة طلبيات .. اغلبيتهم ماخذتنهم من فتره .. واحين صورتهم .. 

شي وايد بعد بس تعايزت اصور اكثر ^_^

اول شي هذي طلبيتي من التاجره الفراشه 2020 .. 

ماشالله عليها بضاعتها واسعارها ممتازه ^_^

خذت منها كريم التنحيف والحمد لله فادني وما سوالي حساسيه .. 

يحرق شوي بس احسن عشان نتخلص من الكرشه ..  :Big Grin: 



رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=391022

*****************

طلبيتي من الدخون والعود المعطر خذتها من التاجره saasmo 

العود والدخون والعطور اللي عندها روعه .. ما استغني عنهم ^_^

والريحه تمت في البيت يومين ..  :MashaAllah: 



رابط التاجره 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=577

***********************

طلبيتي الثانيه من التاجره الفراشه 2020 

مناكير اسلامي الوانهم روعه .. وارواج وغلوسات من ميكب فورلايف واوفيس 





الروابط 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=392098

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=403428

****************************

بعد عندي كم صوره ... بكمل عقب ^_^

----------


## أم مطر

عطر بوند غيرل 007 من التاجره محبوبة الجميع 

العطر يخبل والشاور جل ما يخليج تطلعين من الحمام ^_^ ريحته حلوه ..

رابط الموضوع 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=353103



**************************

مجموعة دخون سايل وكريم ودهن عود وعطر للفراش من التاجره الغلـــــا ^_^

الصراحه .. الكريم صدق اسم على مسمى .. ريحته اتم فتره طويله حتى لو غسلتي ايدج ..



رابط التاجره ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّـة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عزيزتـــِــــي ..

عــود معــتــّــق ~*

،

عبــّــاره عن ؛
2 من دخــّــون الندّئ ..
و عطـــّـــر المراســّـــم ..
و عطـــّــر غلاتـــّـــــي ..

،



،



،



،

و يزاها الله عنيـّـه كل خير ..
لأ عدمنــّــا يديدها ..

،

----------


## mischocolat

واليوم بعد مكياج

طبعا هاي كانت بنوتي الصغيرونه يوم استلمت طلبيتي من ام الميث والشيوخ

لان الاسبوع هذا كل طلبياتي مكياج واليوم من الغاليه ام الميث والشيوخ ربي يحفظها ماقصرت الطلبيه وصلتني بسرعه ماطولت اقل من يومين الا هي واصله ....شوفوها وياي 



طبعا هاي مجموعة الماست هاف 
منظف الفراشي +اي لاينر كريمي الالوان الجديده سيلفر وجولد ونحاسي+ارواج +غليتر الماسي وايد حلو نيو برودكت +ملون الحواجب اللي لازم يكون عندكن منه

----------


## سيدة الوروود

السلام عليكم


طلبيتي كانت من عند الغاليه ام زايد (uae13122) بخور الفريج 

بصراحه كلمة روعه قليلة على البخور وكل لون احلى عن الثاني

وفديتها طرشت هديه حق ولدي حمدان عطر على اسمه وبصراح الريحه خباااااااااااااال

والتغليف واااااااااايد حلو بس حمدان ولدي شال التغليف اللي على العطر

وفديتها حطت لي عينة من عود الكريستال والريحه تجنن والله وتثبت على العباه وعينه من بخور الملجه بعد روووووووووووووووووووعه

وهذا رابط لملفها الشخصي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908 

وهذي الصور بس للاسف التصوير مو معطيه حقه

----------


## إهداء

أنا هالمره طلبيتي من اختي ( ورد جوري ) 


ابصراحه هالإنسانه شهادتي فيها مجروحة .. ما قصرت معايه وصبرت عليه رغم انه مرت عليه ظروف وانا أخرت الطلبية .. وهي حجزت لي كل شي ...  :Smile: 

وهاي كانت طلبيتي .. 


... جيسين ماشالله >> ^_^




واهني من داخل الجيس  :Big Grin:  ... ماشالله عليها حريصه في توصيل الطلبية  :Smile: 





وهاي صورة أرض جو للطلبية كلها ... ^_^ 





وهذه هو رابطها ^_^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=407129



ربي يوفقج يا ورد جوري دنيا وآخره ...

----------


## fifi_girl

" آڷڛڷآمْ عڷيڪـمْ ۈړפـمْة آڷڷه ۈبړڪـآتِه "

" آڷيۈمْ طڷبيتِي مْڼ آڷتِآجړة آڷعزيزة ۈ آڷغِآڷية" (( ghroor_85)) 

" أڜڪـړهآ عڷى تِعآمْڷهآ ۈيآية ۈمْآڜآء مْآعړفِ ڜۈ أقۈۈڷ عڼهآ تِعآمْڷهآ פـڷۈ ۈړآقي "

" ۈعڼ آڷتِۈصيڷ آڷـפـمْدَآڷڷه أۈڪـي بڛ أڼآ פـڷيڷي تِعبتِه عڛب يدَڷ آڷبيتِ خخ آڷڛمْۈפـة "

" طڷبتِ مْڼ آڷغِآڷية 2 ڷۈڜڼآتِ ۈآפـدَ פـۈړآء ۈ ۈآפـدَ دَهڼ آڷعۈدَ "


" أخڷييڪـمْ مْع آڷصـــــۈړ : "


يمنع الدعايا عن شركات التوصيل
" 

"

"
" أڛمْـפـۈڷي عڛبَ آڛتِۈتِ اڷصۈرْة صغُيرْة مــآَدرِيً شــۈ فَــيِهٌ المْۈقًعِ آسِفًةَ "

----------


## الطنيجيه

مرحبا ^_^

طلبيتي من اختي ( أم الغالي ) 

طلبت منها خواتم واااااايد حلوه واسعارهم معقوله 













ربي يوفقج الغاليه ويبارك لج في تجارتج  :Smile: 

رابط ملفها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=20012

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

طلبيتي/هذه المرة/من/أختي/الرااقية/

ورودة دبي...

طلبت/منها/طقمين/من/الدلال...
وألواان/الدلال/جناان...

وأخليكم/مع/ صور/دلالي..










وكلها/ ذووق..وهذه/مب/المرة/الأولى/ ولا/بتكوون/الأخيرة/أتعاامل/ويااها...

وحبيت/أشكرها/ واايد...

وأتمنى/لها/كل/الخير/والتووفيق/من/رب/العاالمين..




حــمــده

----------


## ام بدر

*خذت من الغلا مطهر السيراميك*

*اليوم وصلت طلبيتي* 

*احلى شي المندوب على طول دل الدرب*

*ما يلعوز الواحد* 

*حطيت عداله مطهر ديتول على اساس تشوفون كيف قياسه*


**

----------


## Nsayem37173

هااااااااااااي طلبية أختي من التاجرة الحبوبة ورودة دبي وهي غنية عن التعريف ما شاء الله ،، عن جد انسانة خلوووووقة وراقية بمعنى الكلمة ربي يحفظها

جهااااااااز الدونات

----------


## إمارتيه

أنا سويت عباءة للدوام من عند أختنا 

Maria_Louisa 

وما شاء الله عليها.. شغلها بروفيشنال من حيث الموديلات والقياس 
وقمه في الذوق في التعامل ومتابعه الطلبية 
ربي يوفقها في تجارتها يا رب .. 
وهذا رابط موضوعها ,, 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=394780

----------


## طيف وردي

هــــــــــــاي صبااياا
اليوم الظهر وصلتني طلبيتيه من اختي وحبيبتي ومشرفتيه وتاجرتيه المبدعه


ورده دبي


عباره عن مكينه الجبااب والخمير





ولقيت شي بعد














هديــــ^-^ــــــــــــه


مشكووره الغاليه كلفتي على عمرج ماله دااعي غنااتي والله اتلومين فيه



سمحوولي الصووره مب واضحه مادري شو بلالاه تلفووني كان مضبب لوووول



تعالو مب بس جيه الا قلت اجربه 



عينت الخميييييير




كوورته



فردته



وحطيته على جدر الخميير







وحطيته في الحرااره وصبيت عليه عسل وزيت زيتوون


ومزرررررت الحرااره
وسكرتهااا




وصراحه يجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن نننن يجننننننننننننننننننننننننن طلع لييييييييييييين وهش ومثل القطنه ويذوووب في الحللللللللج 
روعه روععه 
هليه تخبلوو عليه 
وسموه خمير ورده دبي
^_^



وشكووره فدييت رووحج وان شالله باجر بجرب مكينه الجبااااب

----------


## bo$ah

*مرحبا فديتكم.. وصلتني طلبيتي من يومين .. بس انشغلت شوي.. ومن فضيت 
حبيت انزل لكم الصور
طلبيتي كانت من التاجره الذوووق..

.. طيف وردي..

وهي عباره عن كفرين وحشوه,,ولوشنين
اول شي برويكم الكفرين .. صراحه حلوين خصوصا الاحمر دش خاطري وايد هههههههه
وماقدرت اصورهم للاسف فحطيت لكم صور منهم



ثاني شي.. هالكفر .. خذته قبل عنها وووايد احب استعمله..



والشهاده لله ..كفراتها فديتها روووعه.. ومايختربن او تروح الوانهم .. صراحه شي
وعن حشوه الكفر...مارمت اصورها لانه اميه خذتها ع طول هههههه


وهذي صوره اللوشنين.. هم لاميه ..وايد عيبوها .. هذا اهم شي



والتاجره..معروفه طبعا باخلاقها.. وطيبتها.. وتعاملها الحلو .. ربي يوفقها ويزيدها من فضله*

----------


## مينار

*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

مرااااحب

وصلتني/طلبيتي/من/أختي/عود معتق..
العود/المعطر/(المراسم)
وأخليكم/مع/الصور..











وما قصرت/طرشت/لي/عينات...

وحبيت أشكرها/وايد...
وربي/يووفقها/دووم..
ح ـمدَه
*

----------


## --أم سيف--

اشتريت من to0omy خيوط صوف

ووايد حلوه الالوان........شكرا لج

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان

الســــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيت اعرض عليكم طلبيــــــــــــــــــتي من الاخت ( طيف وردي )
والطلبية عبارة عن ستاندات للشغابات وفراش ولكــــــــن انا صورتلكم الاستاندات 
وعـــــقب إن شاء الله بصورلكم الفراش 

والصـــــــــراحة اختي طيف وردي قمة في الذوق والتعامل
وبضاعتها حــــــــــلوه ونظيفة 
طلبت منها في البداية 2 وحده كبيرة ووحده صغيره
والحين طالبة منها 4 ( 3 كبار ، 1 وسط )
وربي يوفقها إن شاء الله






وهاي طلبيـــــــــتي من اختي ( ام عبد الرحمن )
والطلبية عبارة عن قهــ بي سليم ــوة لتنزيل الوزن
والقهوة طعمها حلو والبارحة واصلتني الطلبية

واختي ام عبد الرحمن ذوق ربــــــي يسلمها
وربي يوفقها إن شاء الله
انا طلبت منها غرشتين وحده لي ووحده لاختي 
وإن شاء الله تكون النتيجة حلوة ،،،




وفــــــــي طلبيات ثانية وإن شاء الله جريب بعرضها عليكم
والسموحــــــــة

----------


## mischocolat

هالمره براويكم طلبيتي من الاخت زيزينيا




شنطة أجنر باللون البورجاندي وايد حلوه وعمليه جدا واالاخت zezenya تعاملها سهل ومريح

انشالله ما تنساني يوم بتنزل مجموعه جديده

----------


## بنت الظبيه

الســــلامـ عـلـــيكمـ...


بعــــرض لــــكمـ طــلبيــــــتي منـ الأخـــــت الغاليــــــــهـ (( الغــــلـــــا ))

عـــبـــاره عــــنـ ..... (( دخون الاسطــــوره - معطر السيراميكـ - وهديــــــهـ عطــــر )) .....

مــا عــرفــت شــو اسم العطـــــر لانــــه ريحتــهـ خبأإأإأل الـــصـراحــــه ...

والدخــــــــــون بصــــراحـــهـ لا يــعلى عــليــه ...





والطـــلبــيهـ الثـانـيــــهـ منـ الأخــــــتـ (( توتـــــه الحلــــوه ))

عـــبــاره عنـ.... (( مخلط الحــجــر الأســــود - مـخمــريــهـ بــدهن العــــود - والعـود الملــكي )) ....

وكلهن روايحهـــن خبأإأإأإأإأإأإأل 









الطــلــبيــهـ الــثــالثــــهـ منـ الأخــــــت  (( عـــــود مــعتـــق )) 

عــبــاره عنـ .... (( عـــــــــود المراســـــــم )) ....

والـــريـــــــــــحهـ غاااااااااااااويهـ وشيوخيــــــهـ ..






والطلبيهـ الــــرابـــــعهـ منـ الأخـــــت (( صمت الألــــم ))

دخـــــــــــــون شـــــيخـــهـ ...... ريحـــتهـ مميــــــــزه ..وفديتها ما قصرتـ عطتني طريقة تثبيت الريحهـ 







وهاي كل مشترياتـــــــــــــي من الدخون والعووووود (( على قــولة ريلي فتحتي محل دخون وعطورات في الغرفه )) لووول 





وطلبــــيتـــي الخامـــــــسهـ من الأختـ (( آنســـــات ))

هالانســـــانه بصرأإأإأإحـــــهـ قمــــه في الــــــــذوق .. خذت عنها تقريبــــاً 14 قطعه ... ما صورتهن لانه القطع كلهن في الخياط ...


وفــي طـلـبيـــات يايـــــهـ فــي الـــــــــــدرب ...أول مـــا يـــوصلن بحطــــهــن ان شــــاء اللـــهـ .....

----------


## الدلـــع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الطلبيه اللي وصلتني البارحه من المبدعه .... الغـــــــــــــــــلـا ....

هذا العود المعطر ....



بصراحه ريحته هــــاديه والله روعه بمعنى الكلمه تسلم الايادي على هالعود اللي تتعامل وياج ابد مب خسرانه ربي يحفظج................

----------


## ام مـوزة

*طلبيتي من اختي
miss kash5a


للنقش ع الاظفاار و فدييتها ما قصرت طرشت لي مناكيير هديية والله استانست اول مرة حد يطرشلي هدية معني واايد اشتري من المنتدى ..~

وطلبت منها بعد روج وقلووسز =)


:
:





اشكرررها على حسن تعااملهااا واسلووبها الراقي

وهذا رابط ملفها =) 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=17451*

----------


## to0omy

..أول طلبية ..
طلبت من التاجــرة الغالية .. اختي .. *بنت الفلاسي* ...
بصراحه هالإنسانة لو شو ماقلت عنها مابوقيها حقها ... مطفرتنها كل يومين برسايلي ومتحملتني لووووول .. بس ادري احلى من العسل على قلبها .. :Big Grin:  

طلبت من عندها عطور .. بس كانن هدية .. فما صورتهن  :Frown:  ماوحالي صراحه ..
بس العطور من شكلهن اصليات 100% .. مايفرقن عن عطور المحلات المعروفة .. ^_^ ..

وبعد الغالية قدرت توفرلي بوكـــــس ...بعد ماطلبت منها .... وهذي صورته ...



مشكووورة يا الغالية تعبتج معاية ... واتريني في طلبية جريب  :Wink:

----------


## to0omy

الطلبية الثانية ..
من التاجرة الغالية .... الغــــــــلـا ..

..عود غلاكم ..
بصراحه انا ماهتم للعود وهالسوالف ومايعيبني اي شي... بس حبيت هالعود ... ريحته اتجننن وهادية ...
ورجعت اسألها لو بتوفر منه بعدين قالت لاااا  :Frown:  ...



فديتها ماقصرت .. حجزتلي من العود لين مارجعت البلاد .. واول ماوصلت وصلني العود ...

شكراً .. يا الغلــا ..

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّــة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عزيزتــِـــي ..

ناديــّــة المنصوري ~*

عبـّـاره عن بوكسين مـ لبسكوت ؛

،



،

و الله لذيييييييييييييييييييذ ،
و يذوب فـ الثـــّــــم ، وايد عيبنيــّـه ..

،

و يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيـّـه ..

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّـة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عزيزتــِــي ..

أم حمــــــدان ~*

عبــّــاره عن غرشـّـه مـ الصابـّـون ..

،



،

و يزاها الله خير طرشتليـّـه شغــّـاب ،
و عطــّــر من سمارت كولكشن ..
،

و يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحـّـه و العافيه ؛

،

----------


## hanoOOody

طلبيتي من ام الميث و الشيوخ
شهادتي فيها مجروحه والله














هديه تجنن منها
راعية ذوق يا ام الميث
اكيد مش اخر تعامل 






لي رجعه بطلبيات ثانيه

----------


## الطنيجيه

طلبيتي من عند اختي @ أم حمودي@ 

طلبت منها خلطه العروس مع الليفه المغربيه 







رابط ملفها : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=83019

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتني من أيام طلبيتي من الغالية " lara " ،،، عبارة عن شغابين ،، ودايما احب اطلب منها شغابات لانهن روعة في اللبس ^_^ ،،، والتعامل وياها راااقي لانها انسانه طيوووبة وحبوبة ،، ربي يوفقها ويرزقها من حلاله ،، 










هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي ،، 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=51

----------


## معصبة

:

طلبيتي من اختي

شمس الامارااات

طلبت منها اكواب الكابتشينو السحريه  :Smile: 




بسرعه وصلتني

يزاج الله خير الغاليه
والله يبارك لج في تجارتج :Smile: 

:

----------


## معصبة

:

وهالمرة من

ghroor-85

طلبت منها اربع عطور ولوشن 

بس صج صج روووعه ريحتهن 
والريحه تثبت ماشاء الله
عيبتني العطورات وايد  :Smile: 
وان شاء الله ارد اتعامل وياها 


طرشتهن بكيس حلوووو
وحطتهن في هالصندوق



شوفوا كيف لافتنهن بدقه وحرص


وهاي صورة جماعيه للعطورات واللوشن




يزاج الله خير الغاليه
والله يبارك لج في تجارتج
:

----------


## ام_الريم

مرحِبآبكِنْ ..~

طلبٍيِتيْ مِنْ الأخِتْ
:: 
rooze 

البٌوِ صبٍعْ انقِصّت سلسِلتِه ههـِْ 
لأنِي سِرتْ آلحِديِقه وتمّيتِ ادوّر ولِد اختِيهْ كَآنِْ ضآيِعْ  :Frown: 
هههههـِْ ~




’,



طلبيِتِيْ مِن بنِتْ زـآيِد والأخِت عآشّه 
::




’,


طلبيِة آلتيجَآنْ مِن الغآلِيهْ 
::
toomy

----------


## ام_الريم

طلبيّة المَجمُوِعه آلوِرديّه مِن
::
أم الوصـآيفِْ 

وآأيِدْ رؤوِعه , ف البدـآِيهْ ظهرّلي احبُوِب وخفِتْ 
بسِ اخلآفِْ الخِلطْه يبسّتهن وخآزِنْ 





’,



طلبيِّة شآمبُو اليمًآمِه وحمَآمْ آلكريِمِْ مِنْ
::
أمْ عبَدآللهِْ

----------


## ام_الريم

طلبيّة بوِدرِة الاضًآءهِ والجلٌوسِْ 
وشنطَة الفِرشْ مِن 
::
امْ شــَآمِخْ 






’,



طلبيّة الجلتِرـآْت والجلٌوسِينِْ والآيِ ليِنِرْ مِنْ
::
أمِ المِيثْ والشيُوِخْ

----------


## ام_الريم

طلبيّة تغليِف اعطِوِرْ وعِطرْ إضآِفيِْ حقّيِ مِْنِ
::
بِنتْ الفلِاآسِيْ 

رؤؤؤؤعَه ريحِتْه وآأآأيدِْ calm ^^




’,



شدُوِ مِنْ for ever مِنْ 
::
شوــآّقِيْ 

رؤؤؤؤؤؤعِهْ ^.* مآاحّب استخِدِمْ الآ مِن فؤرِ إيفِرْ وبسِْ ’
وـآخِر 3 الوِـآْنِ منِ for life مِنْ امِ الميِثْ والشيُوِخْ حطيّتهِن فـ آلبَآلِيتِهْ 
فِيهنِْ لمَعِهْ حلوِهِْ ~




يعطِيكِنْ العَآفيِْه حبُؤوِبآتْ وآللهِ يزِيدِكْن منِ رزقِْهِ ..~

’,

----------


## hanoOOody

مرحبا حبوبات
هاي طلبيتي من 
%~ ورد جوري ~%

شادوهات من ماركة office





مزيل مكياج



شادوهات make up for life



علبه ويلز




ايلاينرات



بلاشرات

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ al-talee ...

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا صيانــــــــــي تجربية مـن الشندويشات و المحاشي و لسوّيــــت ،

بصراحة كل شي لذيذ و بدون مجاملة و الله.,. تسلم ايد الي سوت هالسوالف الحلــــــــــوهـ
.....

اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.شوفــــوا الصــــــــور الشهيـــــــــة...










و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60064


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ المصارعه ...

طـاولــــــــــــــة الـــــــلاب تــــــــــــــوب

و هذي طلبيتي الثانيـــــــــــة.,. و الثالثـــــــــــــة في الـــــــــــــــــــدرب إن شـــــــــــــــاءالله
.....




و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...407925&page=13


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ.,. ورودة دبي ...

شـــــــــــاي الزعفــــــــــــران اللذيــــــــــــــــذ
.....



و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=21325



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ.,. التاجرة المتألقة...

كريمـــــــــــــــــــــــات و صابـــــــــــــون.....



و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6301



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ الغاليــــــــة.,. دبويه2007 ...

طبعا طلبيتي كانت عباره عن علبتين شدو FOREVER52 و علبه بلاشر رهيب بس ما لحقت اصوره للاسف.,.

بصراحة لمسة وحده و بسرعة اللون يصبغ.,. الوانها رهيبة و مب متكرره : )

طلبيتي الثانيه طرشتها لج الغلا على الخاص.,.
.....

شوفــــوا الصــــورة و كيــــف الالــــوان اتجنــــــــن



و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=27052



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## hanoOOody

مسا الخير
طلبيتي من دبويه 2007
العلبه رهيييييييييييييييييييبه الصراحه





بلاشرات وااو وااو وااو

----------


## رقيقة

اشتريت عالقفازات اللي ينلبسون تحت العباه من التاجرة عدعد

وعيبوني وايد 

فخمات وعمليات 

ووصلت لي البضاعة بسرعة

----------


## صمت الألم

..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

آخر طلبية كانت من عند الغاليه

IT-2008

عود معطر 

وبصراحه العود روعة وانا صرت ما استغني عنه

من يخلص عني اطلب غيره 

لانه صدق يثبت بالثياب ومميز 

هذي صوره الكيس صدق اناقة 



وهذي الهدايا اللي حطتها 

عطر رهيب 

وعينات من الدخون تخبل ريحته في البيت 

وشغاب عيناوي والثاني ذهبي ذوق با ناس  :Smile: 



وهذي صوره العود المعطر المغرق بالعطر



وهذا رابط الملف الشخصي لـ IT-2008

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=97234



..

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

:55 (1):  :55 (1):  :55 (1): 

طلبيتي من Just 4 u 
طلبت من عندها عدد 2 من البيتزا إلي ع شكل زهره 
وكيكه الاوريو 

البيتزا كانت لذيذه .. وعلى طول فتحت الكرتون وكلت منه 
وعقب المغرب تيمعوا الأهل وكلوا منه وخلص ماشاء الله 
وجان إتيني أمي وتقولي طلبي بعد أثنين من البيتزا ( تتحسبه من المطعم ) 
قلتلها هذا من عند وحده .. ولا زم اطلب قبله بيوم 

وهي ماشاء الله عليها كانت دقيقه بالموعد .. وما تأخرت ابد 








وهني رابط ملفها الشخصي >> Just 4 u 


 :55 (1):  :55 (1):  :55 (1):

----------


## @أم حمودي@

مرحبا بحبايبي بنات المنتدى...آخر طلبيه من عند أختي وحبيبت قلبي أم زايد uae13122

طالبه من عنده كميه من الدخون عشان عارفه إن شغلها ما عليه كلام ..حتى لو عنده أي جديد آخذه من عندها وأنا مغمضه..

أولا دخون كيكة الجماهير..بصراحه خباااااااال الريحه أتجننن وما شاء الله وااايد أكبيره..وهاااااي الصوره طبعا ما قدرت أتحمل على طول أدخنت منه....خخخخخ



وطالبه من عندها دخون كوكتيل الفريج...ودخون الكابتشينوو...وكسرات عود الكرستال 2009..والله العظيم يا بنات كل واحد أحلى عن الثاني..وغير الهدايه..عطر أنفاسك وعطر الغتر حق ريلي...واااايد أتخبل عليه حتى على طول شله عني ما خلاني أصوره..



وهذا رابطها...الله يوفقج الغاليه..

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ al-talee ...


طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا صينــــــــــية مـن السوّيــــت لوحده مربيه و ما قصرت حطت لي بطاقة تهنئية و طرشتها لي الين المستشفى فديتها ،

و بعد غير ها كله طرشت لي صور الصينيــة عشان انا قلت لها ابا اشوفها : ) و الله فديتها انسانة قمة في الأخلاق.,.

مشكوره الغاليه و ما قصرتي بياض ويهه و الله .,.

اسمحيلي على التاخير الغلا في الرد.....

اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.







و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=60064


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## Nsayem37173

هاااااااااي طلبيتي من سيدة الوورد عبارة عن آىىىي ماااااجيك ،، بس بعدني ما استخدمته ،، وكانت محطية حقي عطر هدية ،، وحبيت أشكرها ع سرعة التوصيل وباليوم اللي أنا حددته  :Smile:  وع الهدية







وها رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=409325

----------


## Nsayem37173

وهذه طلبيتي من العزيييييييييييييييييزة والغالية على قلبي وصدق هي انسانة وذووووووووق بمعنى الكلمة ،،
كانت اتااااااااابع الطلبية وتخبرني عن كل خطوة كانت تسويها ،،
وحبيت أشكرها ع طولت بالها معاي وطيبتها المب طبيعية ،،
وهي من الناس اللي تجذبك ناحيتها وتخلي الواحد يحبها غصبن عنه  :Smile: 

حبيبتي وأختي العزيزة أناناسة

خذت عنها GOLD FROM AMOUAGE COLLECTION .. عطر غولد من مجموعة امواج للرجال

وما عطتني جييييييييه يابته لي مغلف من باريس غاليري








وهذا رابطها ربي يعطيها الصحة والعافية

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6923

----------


## بحيرة الوفا

مرحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ::::

بغييييت اشكر الاخت اللي خذت من عندها الشاي بس للاسف مسحت رسايلها ونسيت منو

والشاي ماشاء الله غــــــاوي ....




طلبيتيه الثانيه كانت من ام النوفين ..... خذت من عندها زيت النمل بس بعدني ماجربته ...

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره وااااااااااااااااااااايد وتعبتــــــــــــــــج معــــــــــــايـــــــــــــــــه ......

----------


## بحيرة الوفا

طلبتيه الثالثه كانت من الاخـــت Maria_Louisa ... واشكرهاااا وااااااااااااااااااااايد ع العبي الروعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ......... شغل ماعليه كلااااااااااااااام .......

وسوري التصوير مب وااااااضح واااااااااايد ...



وهذي الشيله :::




:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::





:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

وهذي العباه مااقدر اعرضها كامل لانها ماعرضتها ع العــــــــام بالكــــــامل



يسلمووووووووووووووووو وماقصرتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي :::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## fikraa

مساء الخير

يوم الخميس وصلتني طلبيات 

منها
طلبيه من دار-الزين 
وهي عبارة 
عن جهاز المعمول وايد حلوه فيها الفطاير 

وجهاز عين الجمل 

بس خسارة صاااااااااااااااااااااااااااادرتهم ربيعتي وخذتهم وياها بلادها


هذه صوره





وبرجع اطلب لى مرة ثانيه الانها سريعه وعمليه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ومشكوره الغاليه على حسن التعامل ويااااااااااااااااااااااي

----------


## fikraa

وطلبيتي الثانيه 
من الغاليه وروده دبي وهذا مب اول تعامل معاها


المهم رجعت مره ثانيه اطلب منها شاي زعفرانيه خلال كم يوم بس وبعد حررررررررررررررب حصلت بس 15علبه الحمد الله احسن من ماشي
ههههههههههههههههه

المهم 
وماخذه بعد جدر الخمير مرة ثانيه بس هديه 

على فكرة انا اسويه فيه 
البتزاء - خبز التنور - مناقيش بانواعه - فطاير بانواعها باشكال - الكبه المشوايه بعد - البطاطس المشواي وووووووووووووووووغيره اشياء
الان سريع وعملى جدااااااااااا 
انصحكم به









مشكورة الغاليه على كل شي والصراحه بعد الشركه التي تتعاملين معاهاااااااااااا وايد ممتازه وصلتني بنفس اليوم التي طرشتيه الان طلبيه كانت جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مستعجله

----------


## بنت الظبيه

طلبيتي من الأخـــــت (( uae13122 ))


كـــريــــم همـــس الـــذكــريـــات 




تسلمين الغاليه على هالكريم الاكثر من رأإأإأإأإأإأئــــــع

----------


## المصارعه

خذت من تاجرة دبويه2007

علبة ايشدو ب 200 درهم تستاهل صراحه وكل تخبل عليها

وعقب مانفتحها


وخذت الينر ملونه وكل لون احلى من ثاني خاصه الازرق


وخذت للحواجب روعه صراحه انا كنت اعاني يوم احط لون الاسود انفضح بس الحين محد لاحظ



وهاي هديه حلوه من عندها وهاي بنوتي ماتبيني اصور ههههه



وهذي رابطة ملفها شخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=27052

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان

مـــــــرحبا ،،،

شحالكن ربكــــن إلا بخير ،،،

هاي طلبيتي من اختي وصديقتي ( عود معتق )




والطلبية عبارة عن : ،،،

( 1 )  2 عود المراسيم المعطر وعطره ،،،

والصـــــراحة العود روعة والعطر حلو وكل اللي شمه تخبل عليه وطلبوا منها ،،،

( 2 ) 2 دخون الدار للبيت ،،،

وهالدخون وايد وايد ريحته حلوة وتم فالملابس والبيت 

( 3 ) دخون العذب ،،،

وهالدخون شيوخي 100% والريحة ماعليها كلام روعة 

( 4 ) دخون العيد ،،،

وهالدخون ريحته وايد حلوه 

( 5 ) 2 عطر خمايل ،،،

وريحته ريحة الاعراس وايد حلوه وثابته 


واخـــــــــتي ( عود معتق ) قمة في الذوق والاحترام ،، 
واسلوبها روعة واللي يتعامل معاها يحبها 
وربـــــــي يوفقها إن شاء الله

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان

مــــــــرحبا للمرة الثانية ،،،،

هاي طلبيــــــــــتي من اختي ( toOomy )





والطلبــــــــة عبارة عن خيوط صوف ملونة من المانيا

وخـــــذيت من كل لون حبتين ،،،

والصــــــراحة الوان الخيوط وايد حلوة ،،، وناعمــــة بالملمس

وربـــــــــي يوفقها إن شاء الله

----------


## الطنيجيه

:Salam Allah: 

طلبيه توها واصلتني من عند الغاليه ( MAHA 21 )  


طلبت منها عدسات لاختي ( توتي سيركل اللون العسلي ) , بالصراحه اللون بالحقيقه رووووووعه 









مشكوووره الغاليه وربي يبارك لج في تجارتج يارب 

رابط ملفها : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=44001

----------


## بنت الظبيه

السلام عليكم 

طلبيه توها واصلتني مــــن الاخـــــت (( روزه ))

كـــحـــل اصـــــراي




وهني فديتها ما قصرت طرشتلي ادعيه والحصن الحصين 




تسلمـــين الـــغــلا ... وربـــــي يــبــارك لـــج فـــي تـــجـارتــــــج

----------


## سوارة

*انزين راح اليوم اخبركم بطلبياتي اول طلبيه من الاخت التاجرة المتألقة اللي دووومها متألقه وهي عباره عن غسول ومنظف للمنطقة الحساسه لاني طلبت قبل من عندها كتجربه وعيبني وايد وهالمره اخذت من عندها ثلاث لي ولخواتي وهذا عباره عن شكله اصراااحه رهيب* 

[IMG][/IMG]

*وقلت بالمره راح اجرب منتجات بانتر لوف واخذت من عندها كريم مع صابون للتخسيس لاني مثل ما تعرفوون شوي متينه وقلت اجربه وهذا هو الصور للمنتج*

[IMG][/IMG]


*انزين وهاي طلبيتي الثانيه من التاجرة الغلــــا والصراااحه اول مرة اشتري من عندها وما ضنتي راح تكون الاخيره لان البصراحه تعاملها راااائع معني اشكثر لعوزتها باسلئتي وطلبيتي كانت عباره عن قهوة التخسيس والصراحه طعمه حلو ما يلوووع الجبد واشكرها كل الشكر لاني انا ما احب اشرب شااي التخسيس عشان جي ما راح اطول عليكم وهذا عباره عن صوورة المنتج شورااايكم تبووون منه ...*

[IMG][/IMG]

وهذا رابط التاجرةالمتألقة 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=410595

وهذا رابط للتاجرة الغلـــــا
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418305

----------


## غــــرنوقهـ

السلام عليكم ^_^


اناا اشتريت من العضوه دبويه2007
مناكير اسلامي يمكن 15 A&B وصرااحه رووعه والالوان رهيبه وربيعاتي طلبن مني اطلبلهن .........وطلبت لهن

وصرااحه من دون مجالمهـ تعاملهاا واااااااااااااايد حلووو وربي
........ الله يوفقهاا ياارب 

وماقصرت والله طرشتلي هديه احرجتني 

ام سعيد من دون مجالمه تعاملهاا واااايد راقي ^_^ 

وهذي صور من طلبيتي الاولى للاسف ماقدرت اصور الطلبيه الثانيه ولا الثالثه لانهاا مب حقاتي كانن حق ربيعاتي

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي الـ 3 مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ Um Amna ...


طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا:: اكسســوارات سوارافسكي اصليه ١٠٠/١٠٠::

مشكوره الغاليه و ما قصرتي بياض ويهه و الله .,.

صدق شي روعــــــــــــــة و الكل اتخبــل عليهــــن.....

اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.















رابــــــــــــــط موضوعهــــــــــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=367168

و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=143


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي الـ 4 على التوالـــــــــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ Um Amna ...


و الخامسة في الدرب.,. لا تنسين .,.

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا:: اكسســوارات سوارافسكي اصليه ١٠٠/١٠٠::

مشكوره الغاليه و ما قصرتي بياض ويهه و الله .,.

صدق شي روعــــــــــــــة و الكل اتخبــل عليهــــن.....

اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.










رابــــــــــــــط موضوعهــــــــــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=367168

و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=143


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي الـ 4 على التوالـــــــــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ Um Amna ...


و الخامسة في الدرب.,. لا تنسين .,.

طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا:: اكسســوارات سوارافسكي اصليه ١٠٠/١٠٠::

مشكوره الغاليه و ما قصرتي بياض ويهه و الله .,.

صدق شي روعــــــــــــــة و الكل اتخبــل عليهــــن.....

اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.










رابــــــــــــــط موضوعهــــــــــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=367168

و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=143


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## فـطـيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وهذي طلبيتيه اللي وصلتني امس من التاجره ( %~ ورد جوري ~%)
وحبيت أشكرهااااا على تعاملها الراقي على مكيااااجها الروووعه








وهذا رابط ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=185

----------


## @أم حمودي@

حبيت أشكر التاجره دلوعة أمها على التوقيع الحلو ...وسرعتها في التصميم ..تسلم إيدج حبيبتي والله يوفقج الغاليه...

----------


## حبي H

وصلتني اليوم طلبيتي من التاجره الغلا واشكرها من كل قلبي 




والطلبيه كانت عود غلاكم 
دخون الهبيه 
والمعقم السحري

----------


## بنااناا

مسالخيييييييييييير :55:   :55: 
اول شي هذي طلبيتي من عند بنت الفلاسي زيت شما....ومشكووره يزاها الله خير وكان معاه هديه دخون واايد ريحته حلوه جربته في الحجره

وخذت بعد دخون من عند الغلــا اسمه عود معطر حلوه ريحته وهاديه

----------


## ورودة دبي

مرحبا 

طلبيتي اليوم من عند الاخت fikra

طلبت منها مجموعه راقيه جدا
وقلت لها سوي لي مجموعه من العطور و عود المعطر و الدخون بدهن العود 
و تكون الريحة هادئة و مركزة


فديتها ماقصرت ويايه

وهاي الصوره للمجموعه كامله 




شكرا غناتي و الله يوفقج و يرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## مي الاماراتية

اشتريت عدسات من الاخت MAHA21 

حرقن عيوووني ليوم كامل وغير عن الصور المعروضه >_< 


هالصور اللي هي عارضتنها ومن تصويري ماقدر حاليا لان البلوتوث خربان عندي ولو نزلت الصور يتلاحظون الفرق

----------


## MiSs_Loula

:Salam Allah: 

امس وصلتني طلبيتين 



/
\
/

الاولى



كانت من عند التاجره ( محبوبة الجميع ) وصدق اسم على مسمى حبوووووووووبه 
والطلبيه كانت عباره عن عطر مع الكريم والشاور جل ريحته حلوه

وارسلت لي فديتها كتالوج افون وهديه عباره عن روج رووعه فيه جليتر

مشكوووره الغاليه وربي يوفقج في تجارتج^__^



وهذا رابط ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=86609

/
\

الطلبيه الثانيه

من عند العروسه 2006




طلبت منها شبه بالمسك 3
شبه بدهن العود 2
وشبه بـ ريحة كوكو شانيل وفديتها طرشت لي ربطات حلوه للشعر واذكار للصباح والمساء 

ربي يوفقها في تجارتها
وريحة الشبه روووعه .. واكيد بطلب منها مره ثانيه لي ولخواتي ^__^

وهذا رابط موضوعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=364231

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلني عود غلاكم أمس من عند الغاليـة " الغلـــــا " ،،، الصراحة ريحته غااااويه ^_^ وتسلم لي على هالتعاااامل الرااااقي ... 





هذا رابط الملف الشخصي لــ الغلـــــا ... 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

وصلتني طلبتي من قبل كمن يوم بس ما لحقت اصورها من الغالية " نغم الروح " عبارة عن دخون العروسة والكريم و مخلط الملكي الخاص و عود مبخر فاخر ،، الصراااااحة روووووووووووعة واكثر بعد وهذا مب اول تعامل لي وياها ما شاء الله عليها قمة في الذوووق ،، تسلملي والله ^_^ ،، 




























هذا رابط الملف الشخصي لـ نغم الروح .. 
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=19991

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

أمس وصلتني طلبيتي من عند الغالية " ام شامخ 2 " .. عبارة عن بليته الكونسيلر بـ 5 ألوان ... وبليته أرواج الالوان روووعة ... وبليته شدو مائي مكون من 48 لون للأسف ما لحقت أصوره لاني حطيته هديه حق ربيعتي  :Smile:  ... وطرشت لي هدية ويا الطلبية ،،، تسلملي الغاليه والله تعاملها رااااقي وحلووو وهي انسانه طيوووووبه وحبوبة ...











هذا رابط الملف الشخصي لـ ام شامخ 2 ...
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=13598

----------


## خورفكانيه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذي طلبيتي من رومانسية 2005 

بالتين مكياج ^^ حلوييين 
وفرشاة نسيت اصورها

----------


## bo$ah

_مرحبا فديتكم انا من فتره شريت من التاجره الذووق...

طيف وردي

كفرين ومن بينهم هالكفر ..حبيت اعرضه لكم .. عسب تشوفونه .. وايد حلو .. وراقي
هذي صورته.. مع اني احس تصوير الموبايل ماعطاه حقه لونه احمر مو اورنج



هالصوره الثانيه للكفر

_

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشحالكن/يا/أحلى/البناات...

وصلتني/اليووم/طلبيتين/

الأولى/من/أختي..

uae13122



عباارة/عن/عوود/معطر..((الكريستاااال..))3/غرااش..

وهذه الصور...


كيس/الطلبية..



 

وصور/العود/المعّطر..



 







ب/صرااحة/ريحة العوود/غااوية..جربتها/ أول ماوصلتني/

الطلبية..ونااوية/أطلب/منها/المزيد/إن شاءالله..

وحبيت/اشكرها/واايد...

تعااملها/معي/كاان/جداً/رااقي/وما/قصرت..

وربي/يرزقها/أكثر/وأكثر..

ح ـمدَه

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشحالكن/يا/أحلى/البناات...

وصلتني/اليووم/طلبيتين/


الثاانية/من/أختي..

من الشراشف..

التركواز البنفسجي

العدد ))2))

وهذه الصور...





الشراشف/واايد/حلووة/على/الطبيعة.والواان/روياانة..


وحبيت/اشكرها/واايد...

تعااملها/معي/كاان/جداً/رااقي/وما/قصرت..

وربي/يرزقها/أكثر/وأكثر..


ح ـمدَه

----------


## عسل مر

*

طلبيتي هالمره من التاجرة صمت الألم

عبارة عن دخون شوق

 


شيء روعه صراحه حبيت ريحته وايد هادية 

 

وماقصرت فديتها حطت لي عينات وقريب بطلب منها زيااده من دخونها كمية حقي وحق اربيعاتيه

والطلبية ماخذت يومين والتعامل ذوق ولاأروع

الله يحفظها ويبارك لها

وهذا رابط التاجرة صمت الألم

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...0#post11296500

*

----------


## @أم حمودي@

طلبيتي هل مره من عند أختي الغاليه MAHA21 ...بصراحه تعاملها رهييييب وما تتأخر على حد..
أخذت من عندها مناكير مكياجي...والكحل الكريمي ..الألوان طلعن ررررووووعه..الله يوفقج حبيبتي في تجارتج...

----------


## 4you

:Salam Allah: 
حبيت اعرض عليكم طلبياتي في منها وصلني من فتره بس مافضيت اصورهم ... والحين قدرت اصور واعرضهم عليكم ..
طلبيتي الاولى ...
من اختي وحبيبتي ... والصراحه كلهم خواتي وعزيزات علي واحب اتعامل معاهم دوم ...
طلبيتي من اختي وروده طلبت طقم دلال لي ولخواتي

هذا خذت منه 2



وبصراحه دلال حلوه وما تبرد ... ومن كثر ماسمعت عن الشاي بالزعفران حبيت اطلب واجربه وبصراحه ماخاب ظني في الطلب... بس نسيت انزله
.
.
.
وطلبتي الثانيه من اختي طيف طبعا كالعاده طلبت منها فراش بس كان لاختي وما لحقت اصوره
وطلبت علاقة الشغابات الحجم الصغير بس استخدمتها لشباصاتي وفعلا حلوه ومرتبه
وخذت بعد الكريمات وريحتهم تجنن وهذه الصوره فيها العلاقه والكريمات 


.
.
.
وطلبتي الثالثه ... من اختي ثلوج الصيف 

طلبت منها شباصات حق بنتي وشباصات وااايد حلوه وتسلمين الغاليه على الهديه حاطه لي شبره حلوه لبنتي 


والتعامل معاهم وااايد حلو وراقي ... واحب دايم ارجع الهم 
والي راح تطلب منهم ماراح تندم 

واشكرهم على تعاملهم والاخلاق والذوق 

وسلامتكم

----------


## الطنيجيه

:Salam Allah: 

اليوم وصلتني طلبيتين 

الطلبيه الاولي من عند الغاليه ( متفردة ) 

اكسسوارات رووووعه وكيوت 



وحطتلي فديتها هالهديه الحلوه 






ربي يوفقج الغاليه  :Smile: 


رابط ملفها : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=78766

----------


## الطنيجيه

الطلبيه الثانيه من عند ( MiSs _ Loula )

طلبت منها عطر نعومي كامبل , بالصراحه العطر ريحته وااااااااايد حلوه وشكله كشخه 






وحطتلي فديتها هديه عباره عن مرايه وايد حلوه 





ربي يوفقج الغاليه  :Smile: 


رابط ملفها : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=71149

----------


## uae13122

* 


السلام عليكم الصرااااحه حبيت أشكر التاجرة 


 ((( سيدة الوروود ))) 


شغلها الصرااحة روووعه وبسكويتاتها لذيذة طلبت من عندها  







بسكويت بالزعفران يـــاااا عيني يوم يكون البسكويت بالزعفران لذيذ 

وبسكويت بالنسكافية طعمه لذيذ مررررره خطير 

وبسكويت غريبة طعمه رهييييب ولذيذ  


مشكوووورة غناتي على الهدية وحطتلي عينات من شغلها الصراحه رووعه ربي يبارك لج في تجارتج










هذي رابط التاجرة سيدة الوروود

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=409019*

----------


## غالية82

هذي الطلبية من عند الأخت أم النوفين



عبارة عن قميص وخامته وايـــــد حلوة بس هي فديتها ما قصرت وطرشت لي القميص الثاني هدية ومطرشة سمبل من عود معطر

ربي يبارك لها في تجارتها ويسعدها في حياتها

----------


## غالية82

الطلبية الثانية من الأخت توتة الحلوة عبارة عن زعفران إيراني



طبعا العلبة وصلتني مليانة بس أنا مصورة بعد ما استخدمت الزعفران

وما شاء الله الزعفران غاوي وبسرعة وصلني 

ربي يبارك للاخت توتة في تجارتها ويسعدها في حياتها

----------


## غالية82

وهذي الطلبية من الأخت أم اريج

عبارة عن سجادة الجيب انا كنت ماخذة قبل ورديت خذت مرة ثانية




الباقي اللي في الكيس


وما قصرت سوت لي خصم حلو 

ربي يبارك لها في تجارتها ويسعدها في حياتها

----------


## Ra3yt PrEsTiGE

طلبيتي من دندونه - الحلوة 

لاب توب سوني فايو .. و صراحة السعر ببلاش مقارنه مع السوق و تعامل التاجرة رائع و ذوق صراحه

----------


## hanoOOody

مسا الخير
اي طلبيتي من lara
و مش اول مره انا اطلب منها
انا طلبت الاسامي حق خواتي
و الصراحه استانسن وايد

هني الصوره ووحده شلت اسمها و لبسته ما لحقت اصوره



هديه ذوق من راعية الذوق



هاي هديه وصلتني ويا طلبيتي من دبويه2007 نسيت احطها
يزاج الله خير

----------


## x REEM x

*وأخيراً بحط الصور ،،،،، شريت هالعطور والدخون والكريمات من عند الغاليه """ نغم الروح """ وما قصرت فديتها ،،، وصلتني ف الوقت المحدد والريحه خبااااااااااااااال ،،،، الله يرزقها ويسعدها

*

----------


## وردة 2009

حبيت اعرض طلبيتي عليكم.
طلبت من الغالية دبوية 2007 ايشدوا عبارة 180 لون روعه الوانها وايد ويثبت وطلبت بعد بلاشر من عندها رهيبة الوانها وفيه 16 لون بالعلبة . ربي يعطيها الف عافية

----------


## كلي استايل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


طبعا انا عضوه يديده بالمنتدى... وكنت داخله المنتدى بس عشان اخذ من التاجره (( سيدة الوروود )) بسكوت بالزعفران... وبصراحه خباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااال واكثر من روعه... وانا ذقته عن وحده وقالت لي من المنتدى.. وخذيت من عندها خمس علب
وخذيت من الفستقيه 3 علب بس ما لحقت اصور العلبه الثالثه قضواااااا عليها وبعد شي خيالي مو طبيعي

فديتها ما قصرت حطت لي عينات من حلوياتها بس للأسف ما لحقت عليهم.. بوعيالي عل طوووووووووووول هجم عليهم  :Frown:  بس بالعافيه عليه
ويكفي تعاملها الراقي وحرصها على وصول الحلويات في اسرع وقت

ادري طولت عليكم

هذي الصور

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fifi_girl

" السلام عليكم حبايبــي "

" شحالكــم عساكم بخير كلكــم يارب "

" اليوم وصلت طلبيتي من الغالية فديتها والله ( نغم الروح ) ^_^ "

" عبارة عن دخون شما وعينات "

" أشكرها واااااااااااااااايد على معاملتها وياية تسلميين غناتي "

" أخليكم مع الصور "

..

..

..

 

هذه كيسة الطلبية ^_^

..

..



هذه هو الدخون ^_^

..

..

وهني الدخون يوم بطلته(شكله من داخل) أسمحوولي بنات عسب الصورة صغرتها لأن الصورة ظهرت واايد كبيرة عسب جي صغرتها ^_^

..

..



وهني العينات أنا قلتلها فديتها تحطلي ^_^ على طول فتحتهم 

" سلامتكم "

----------


## الطنيجيه

مرحبا  :Smile: 

اليوم وصلتني طلبيه من عند الغاليه ( ام رشوددي ) 

طلبت منها كريم الحليب للشعر , الكريم ماعليه كلام من شكله يبين انه يرطب الشعر وريحته وايد حلوه 










فديتها ما قصرت حطتلي هالهديه الحلوه 




مشكوووره الغاليه وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ^_^

رابط ملفها : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=14326

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي الـ 5 على التوالـــــــــــي مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ Um Amna ...


طلــــــــــــــــبت منهـــــــــــــا:: اكسســوارات سوارافسكي اصليه ١٠٠/١٠٠::

مشكوره الغاليه و ما قصرتي بياض ويهه و الله .,.

صدق شي روعــــــــــــــة و الكل اتخبــل عليهــــن.....

اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.




رابــــــــــــــط موضوعهــــــــــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=367168

و هذا رابطهــــــــــا ....

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=143


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي الـ 2 على التوالـــــــــــي للمكياج مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ دبويه2007 ...

5 علب شدو FOREVER52 .,. و 3 علب بلاشر.,.

اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.







رابــــــــــــــط موضوعهــــــــــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=411021


بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



طلبيتـــــي الـ مليــــــــون مــن التاجـــــــــــرهـ الغلـــــا ...

ديودرانت Orintal princess بصراحة وايد ارتحت له عشان جي رديت طلبت 4 حبات منه.,.

اتفضلــــــــــــــــــــــوا.,.


رابـــــــطهــــــــــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

موضوعهــــــــــــــــــا.,.

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=420974



بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــق الغالـــــــــــــــــــية

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 



موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.

اللهم ذلل لي صعوبة أمري وسهل لي مشقته,
اللهم سخر لي من يكون لي عوناً على ما أريد من أمور الدنيا والآخرة,
اللهم سخر لي جميع خلقك فإنهم لا ينطقون إلا بإذنك,
نواصيهم في قبضتك وقلوبهم في يدك تصرفها كيف شئت,
بقدرتـك يـا قـادر . .
.,.


.ღ.أدعولـــــــــي الله ايسـر أمـري قريــــــب.ღ..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي من التاجرة rozee

أجياس و نوعيتها بصراحة هاي كواليتي و التاجرة فنانة و طيوبة لأبعد الحدود

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

و هذي طلبيتي من التاجرة ورودة دبي شاي الزعفران و طلبيتي هذي للمرة الثانية



و التاجرة غنية عن التعريف 

و ذوق ما شاء الله 

و أنا زبونتها الدايمة  :Smile:

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

و هذي طلبية ثانية من التاجرة الذوق رحلة أمل 

طيوبة هالانسانة و تدخل القلب ما شاء الله عليها 

و طلبيتي منها للمرة الثانية 

فصوص كرستال و بصراحة نوعيتها ممتازة من جي رديت طلبت منها مرة 2 

و سعرها أرخص عن السوق بواااااااااايد

و هالمرة طلبت منها أظني 9 ألوان ^^




ربي يوفقج و يرزقج من أوسع أبوابه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

طلبيتي للمرة الثانية بعد من التاجرة العسولة سامرية الليل

عسل هالانسانة و ان شاء الله أكون زبونتها على طول  :Smile: 

و طلبيتي منها أول مرة 3 جلابيات و بصراحة روووووعة على اللبس 

و ثاني مرة جلابية + علاقة الشباصات + علاقة الشيل و فديتها حطت لي قباضة هدية ربي لا يحرمني منج الغالية

----------


## غالية82

هذي الطلبية من الأخت العزيزة أم الميث والشيوخ



ما شاء الله الشنطة غاوية وحجمها كبير..يعني تكفي الأغراض

وما شاء الله كانت سريعة في التوصيل..

واسمحي لي على التصوير البايخ
ربي يعطيها الصحة والعافية ويبارك لها في تجارتها

----------


## معصبة

هالمرة طلبت من اختي

الرفيعه

عطر دهن العود
طرشته لي بكيسه حلووووة وحتى العطر معدلتنه بشكل حلووو ينفع كهديه
ومن قبل لاافتح العلبه اشتلت ريحته 
ترومون تكتفون بهالعطر بدون ماتضيفون اي عطر وياه 




.



يزاج الله خير الغاليه
والله يوفقج في تجارتج دوووم :Smile: 

:

----------


## الطنيجيه

طلبيتي من عند الغاليه ام حمدان ( الغلـــا ) 

شغابات كشخه وكيوت , فديتها ماقصرت طرشتلي هديه وااااااايد حلوه 








مشكووووره الغاليه وربي يوفقج ان شاء الله  :Smile: 


رابط ملفها : 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=101

----------


## uae13122

*

طلبيتي من التاجرة الغالية 

 (*أم الميث والشيوخ*) 

 الكحال الكويتي المشهور اسمالينج 

ذهبي غامج -ذهبي فاتح-بني غامج بنفسجي غامج -بنفسجي فاتح- أخضر فاتح -زيتوني -كحلي تركواز-أزرق وأخيرا طبعا الاسود ملك الالوان 
كل الالوان والاسود 3 كل الالوان جناااال روووعة مرررره 


وطلبت شنطة اليد الصرااااحه روووعة على الطبيعة 


أتمنالج كل الخير يــــــااااااغـــلاتـــي 

 الله يوفقج في تجارتج


وهذي صور 
طلبيتي 



 






هذا رابط تاجرتنا الحلوه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=418333 



*

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا/أخوااتي..

إشحاالكن/يا/شمس/المنتدى..

وصلتني/هذه/الطلبية/اليووم..

من/أختي..

طيف وردي

عباارة/عن/كريماات..
,

وأخليكم /مع/الصور...
 

















الريحة/فوااحة/ودج/بس/تحطيين/منها..


وحبيت/أشكرها/واايد/ماقصرت..

وربي/يباارك/لها/ويرزقها/الحلال/الطيب..


ح ـمدَه

----------


## غنـاتـي~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم حبوباتي ..


أعتذر عن التأخير ولكن كنت مشغولة جدا هالفــترة ..


واليوم بعرض لكم الصور 



طلبيتي الأولى من المنتدى كانت من الأخت الذووق (( آلْميث ))


خذت عنها غرشتين من دخون القلب ، والله انه يدخل القلب ، مزيج الدخون اللي فيه يخليج تحسين ان في كل مرة ريحته غير ،من أحلى لأحلي 

أنا عن نفسـي ما صـرت أقاومه ، ولا أقاوم طيبة قلبها

إنسانه حبوبة والله اني ما أقدر آوفي 


هذي صور الغرشتين 











وهذي فديتها ما قصرت حطتلي هدية عبارة عن لوشن رهيييييب فرنسي خطير والله أسمه آلميث ، ومناكير إسلامي ألوانه جناااان وثابته والله وإزالته ولا أسهل ، وحطتلي بعد طقم فنان عجبني واااايد ... تسلمين والله يالغاليه وربي يوفقج


صورة الهدية :




ربي يصونها ويحفظها / وانصح الكل يتعامل معاها ...


أختج : غناتي ~

----------


## وردة 2009

هذي طلبيتي بعد من عند دبوية 2007 الاسفنج ومناكير بس مناكير ما صورته موجودة صورة بمفلها بس وايد حلوة اغراضها بذمة وضمير حلوة وكلها ذوق.. وصورة الايشدووو

----------


## وردة 2009

هذي طلبيتي من ام الميث والشيوخ شنطة اشحلاتها غاوية خذت منها ثنتين وكلها ذوق

----------


## وردة 2009

هذي طلبيتي من الفراشة 2020 طلبت من عندها بلتات ارواج و فراشي بس وايد روعة

----------


## سيدة الوروود

:Salam Allah: 

طلبيتي كانت من الغاليه ام زايد (( uae13122  )) 

عود الكريستال... طبعا خذته من عندها بعد ما طرشت لي عينه... فديتها والله تعاملها جدا راقي والعود ما شاء الله عليه خباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال وهو العود اللي ينشم على بعد كيلو

وخذت من عندها همس الذكريات... بعد روووووووووووووووووووووووعه وكميه كبيره تكفيج لفترة طويله وبسعر خيااااااااالي

هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=73908 

وهذي الصور من تصويري... ادري التصوير مو معطي حقه


وانصح الكل ياخذ من عندها لان اكيد ما راح تندمون مع ابداعاتها... ما شاء الله عليها ربي يحفظها ويخليها

----------


## سيدة الوروود

:Salam Allah: 

طلبيتي كانت خطيييييييييييييييييييييره.... من الغالية مشرفة العروض التجارية (( ورودة دبي  ))
زعفران اصلي وريحته تشل الاكل شل.... وطبعا انا خذته عشان اسوي منه بسكوت بالزعفران اللي الكل مدحه سواء من الاهل او بنات المنتدى
وبعد عشان اسوي منه كيكة الخنفروش

وان شاء الله ما راح يكون اخر تعامل معاها
ويكفي اسلوبها الراقي.. بنااااااااااااااات.. اللي في خاطرها ما تتردد والله انه زعفران اصلي ومن موطنه الاصلي... طبعا بعد خبرتي في استخدام الزعفران... اعرف انه اصلي... وانا دايما ما اخذ غير الاصلي عشان اعطي زبايني الجودة في حلوياتي

هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=21325

تفضلوا الصوره... والسموحه

----------


## درب الوله

هلووووووو ^____^

انا ما شالله شاريه واااااااااااااايد اشيا من ا لبنات بس براويكم اخر طلبيه لي من اختيه uae13122

فديتها والله ام زايد ذوووق و شغلها ما عليه كلام.. انا كنت مجربه من شغلها لما فزت في مسابقه عيد الاتحاد وهي طرشت لي هديه من دخونها الغاوي.. بس هالمره انا اللي طلبت ^___^

طبعا الصور انا سارقتنهم من موضوعج ما عليه اسمحيلي تدري بي هيييييييزه لوووووول

انا خذيت:

دخون كريمه العود: روووووووووووووووووعه.. انا جربت واايد دخون.. بس شرات ريحه هذا ما شميت..والله اختيه حطت قطعه من الدخون وهي في حجرتيه وانا في الصاله وصلتني الريحه الخنينه.. وصدق والله يتم ليناخر شي بدون ما يطلع ريحه حراق.. وريحته تثبت في البيت كاااااامل.



دخون الكابتشينو: بعدني ما جربته بس شميته من الغرشه وريحته وااااااااااايد حلوه:




بعد خذيت الخلطه السحريه مزيل العرق.. والله بنات انا امس حطيت منه شويه الصبح بعد ما تسبحت.. وع العصر رقدت ونشيت وتسبحت مره ثانيه وما رديت حطيت منه.. بس والله الريحه عااالقه فيني..

بعد خذيت عود كرستال.. صج عود راقي.. حبيته وااايد.. دخنت به كبتيه و شل الكبت شل..

خذت مخلط زايد و لوشن حبي.. والله اول مره اشوف مخلط ريحته ثابته.. دووم اللي اشتريهم نصهم كحول..

تسلم يمناااااااااج يا ام زايد.. وانا قلت لج.. بتم اشتري من عندج كل مره شوي شوي لين اجرب كل شي ^___^

----------


## منّايه

السلام عليكم 
اشتريت ستاند للإكسسوارات على شكل إيد من الإخت أم محمد 
هذا اسمها في المنتدى ورابط ملفها 

al_amal80
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=72742

ماشاء الله عليها ذوق وتعاملها حلو 
ومشكوره مره ثانيه  :Smile: 

والستاند شكله وايد وايد حلو

----------


## همسة عين

هلا حبوبات 

هالمره حبيت اراويكم الشرشف الخطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر الي خذته من الاخت(( الجوريّه))

روووووووووووعه وقطنه نااااااااااااااعم ووايد حلو 



وألوانه حلوة وغنيه وخذت بعد من عندا حشو خفيف للشرشف 

وهذا واحد من مواضيعها اليديده

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post11702129

والله يوفقها

----------


## جـورية العين

والحين يا دور المبصوطه 

واليوم صورت لكم بعض طلباتي من المنتدى 

واول ها الطلبات




من ورده دبي 

اخت عزيزه وغاليه 

الزعفران اكثر من روعه وريحته من برع الجيس تنشم 

خليته في ماي ونتيجته ولونه عجبني 

اومن قبل ماخذه منها ووايد عجبني في المخمريه عطاها الريحه والون المطلوب 

وفي البرياني والبلاليط اينن

----------


## جـورية العين

ومن الاخت العزيزه عدعد ام شما خذت ها الاكياس 

وايد عجبوني وبنتي اتخبلت عليهم

----------


## جـورية العين

ومن عند التاجره فلونه خذت ها الشهر مرتين خذت القطع وطقمت وياهن شيل والصراحه هي 

ما قصرت وياي الصراحه قمه في الذوق ومن استلمت الطلبيه ركضت على الخياط افصلهن 



شوفوا حلاهن اشقايل ترمس الكندوره من دون حلج 

سويتهن طبع 


اما هاي القطعه الي مخبله بي نفس الرقعه عند الخياط بس لون الورد الي فيها احمر 

وصدجوني يا بنات ان الطبيعه احلى من الصور بوايد 




صج ان ذوقي صعب بالذات في الرقع هب كل شي يعجبني بس الحمد لله

وها الصوره فيها الشيل الساده

----------


## جـورية العين

بعدني ما خلصت ومن التاجره دنيتي الامارات خذت الكاب الحراري 


وخواتي اضريب انا وياهن كلهن يبنه وجاراتي بعد الصراحه عطاني النتايج الي كنت احصل عليهن بصعوبه في الزيت مالي 

كنت احطيه وانتضر 3 ساعات وبعدين اغسله اما مع ها الكاب فاحصل النتيجه من ساعه وحده

والحنا بعد وحمام الزيت ولكل شي وانا طلبت منها لخواتي وجاراتي ويمكن باجر توصلني طلبيتي

----------


## جـورية العين

ومن التاجره الموز خذت ها الشرشف خطير ولونه يفتح النفس لا والقماش ماله ما عليه كلام 

انا صورت لكن على السريع لاني بعدني ما غسلته ودخنته وعطرته 

يصراحه يسوا وايد

----------


## جـورية العين

وهاي طلبيه جديمه اشوي كمن شهر من الاخت عود معتج طلبت منها عود المراسيم 

وهدتني معاه العطر الي وياه الصراحه ها الحرمه قمه في الاخلاق والطيبه

----------


## جـورية العين

واخر شي طلبيتي من التاجره شموخ كنت قايمه من مرض وقلت لها اريد ادلع عمري بدخون هل بوظبي ياي على افوادي اغير العود ماليه واروح شي مختلف عن صنع ايدي شني اوحم

وهي ما قصرت حطت لي العود بو 400 صج خطير واخبال 

ومهاه هديه عطر لا وملبسين بعد لانها هي ذوق عرفت كيف اتدلعني 

اما دخونها فوايد حلو كل نوع احلى من الثاني 

وصج لو قالو للقمه شموخ 

قمه على قمه والاحلى هي معاملتها واسلوبها صج اخت عزيزه 

وها الصوره

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمــّـة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عزيزتي و ختيــــه ..

3athaB ~* 

عبــّــاه عن Mug بلون حجرتيـّــه ،

،



،



و عاد سمحوليـّـه عـ التصوير البايخ ..

،

روعــــــــــّـــه قليل فـ حقها بصراحه !!!!
ما شا الله تبارك الرحمن نقشــها وايد غاوي ،
عاد اتمنيته عـ كوب أكبر  :Frown:  بما انيـّـه احب الاحجام الكبيره خخ ..

،

يعطيها ربيـّـه دوام الصحه و العافيه ..
لأ عدمت شوفتها ياربيه  :Wink: 

،

----------


## Um 3baiD

،

السلام عليكم و رحمـّـة الله و بركاته ..

،

طلبيتيــّــه من عزيزتـــــــــــــي ..

uae13122 ~*

عبــّــاره عن عيــّـنات مـ لدخون و المخلطات ..

،



،

اسميهن لمخلطــّــات خبــّـال ..
قمت اتنشق خلقاني من حلاتهن ..

،

يعطيها ربيــّــه دوام الصحه و العافيـّـه ..

،

----------


## الجوريّه

مرحبا خواتي الغاليات 

من يومين وصلتني طلبيتي من الأخت الغالية" التاجره المتألقة " 
وهي فعلا أنسانة متألقة من جميع النواحي ماشاء الله عليها 
طلبيتي كانت دهن عود كمبودي 
ــ ومثل ماتوقعت ،،، ريحته جناااااااان وما تخوز مني ،،
هذي صورة طلبيتي ،، تصوير متواضع




وهذا رابط ملف أختي التأجره المتألقه للي يحب يشوف كل يديد ومميز 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=6301
والشكر يقصر عن حقها

----------


## ام امنه..

وصلت طلبيتي من فديتها ام رشوودي شو تعاملها الراقي وشو اخلاق الله يحفظها 

عطر 212 سكسي ريحته حلوة والعطر اصلي100% نفس الي عندي ماخذتنه من سوق الحرة 

2مغذي الشعر 

طقم كل حد تخبل عليه تحسبوو ذهب

صابون المسك الابيض ريحته خبال 

ايشدو وبلاشر 





وهذي الهدية الحلوة ومشكورة وماتقصرين حبوبة


صدق مشكورة وخيلتيني منج

http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=158
رابطهــــــــــا

----------


## جـورية العين

ورجعتلكن اليوم بشي يديد 


هاي طلبيتي من الغلى سيده زاخر 

اكيد كلكن اتعرفنها خذت منها الكحل الكريمي مع الفرشاه مالته و

وخذت روجين حلوين وايد وكحل سمايلنج وغلتر لمعه 

وكريم لمعه الديموند اسميه عجيب حطيت منه على ايدي وتخبلت عليه

اما المفاجئه العوده كانت جنطه النيبوا 

الوانها عجيبه يا بنات بس كمرتيه هاي عاثره صورتها هب واضحه 

اتخبلت صج على الالوان رهيبه كل الاي شدوا عجيب التركوازي اموت عليه

وما الاقيه بها الدرجه مول اما البنفسجي بكل درجاته من الاب للداون اخبال 

لان اغلب ملابسيه ها الالوان اما درجات احمر الخدود ولا اروع 

مع اني كنت تعبانه ومالي خاطر فحايه الا اني اتغيرت نفسيتي من بعد ما استلمت 

طلبيتي وانا ان شاء الله دوم من زباينها

----------


## جـورية العين

صلن على النبي 

ومن التاجره الميث طلبت تسترات 

لدخون القلب وهو حلو 

ولوشن ريحته خطيره حلو تبارك الله 

ومع التسترات هديه منها لانها ذوق منكير لونه فاتح حلو 

وبعد حبتين حلاوه كانت من نصيب ولديه الصغير 

اشكرها من كل قلبي

----------


## جـورية العين

واخر طلباتي من المنتدى كانت 


من العسل IT2000, وصلني دخون وعود يالله ما حلاه 

عجيب الله من شلت الكيس وقبل لا افتحه والريحه اتقول انا الزين كله 

وركيض علمدخن وياهي ريحه تيب الماليله كلهم خخخخخخ بسم الله عليكن


بس ما عرفت شوا اسمه جربنه يابنات والله خطير الدخون والعود 

وان شاء الله لي تعامل معاها 

نحن الي نسوي الدخون الا ما اتينا فتره نحب انغير وانا من ها النوع

----------


## fifi_girl

" السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته "

" شحالكم حبايبي ^_^ "

" اليوم وصلتي طلبيتي من الغالية الحبوبة الشيخة ( Um_BirGa3_NIKE ) فديتها ياربي يعلني ما خلا منها معاملتها واايد حلوة وراقية طيبة ^_^"

" الله يحفظها يارب "

" طالبة منها ( كب كيك اللذيذ والله أنه روووووعة والكلام مايسد لو شو مدحت تكلمت "

" أخلييكم مع الصور ^_^ "

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مراااااااااااحب

أنا وصلتني طلبيتي من عند النظرة الخجولة

وماشاء الله عليها ما قصرت

وحتى كان في شي ناقص بالطلبية وخبرتها .. وطرشتها لي وحليلها

وهاي الطلبية






وهاي الربطات اللي كانت ناستنهم






وهاي هدية من عندها .. أشكر لها ذوقها






والسموووووووووووووووحة منكم

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

طلبت من أم مطور الألعاب الزوجية

وبعد ما قصرت .. وطرشت لي


وهاي الصورة

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

طلبت طلبية من عند سحابة الليل

وماشاء الله عليها طرشتلي الأغراض

وحتى هي مستعدة حق أي استفسار لأي حد

وهاي الطلبية








وهاي هدية من عندها .. أشكر لها ذوقها

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

طلبت طلبية من عند وفاء زايد

بس يوم وصلتني الطلبية .. في شي ما يشتغل

وخبرتها .. وقالت بتشوف لي الين ما توصل الطلبية

وماشاء الله عليها كانت مهتمة واااايد .. لدرجة انها سمعتني الصوت في الأندروير اللي عندها

طبعا ها الشي هي مالها ذنب فيه .. لأن العلبة مسكرة



وهاي الطلبية






وهاي هدية من عندها .. ما قصرت يزاها الله خير

----------


## الجوريّه

هـلا وغـلا
آخرمشترياتي
هالتوقيع الحلو
من أختي الغالية رحلة أمل
ماقصرت ،، سوته لي بسرعه ،، وتعاملها جدا سلس وراقي ،،
أشكرها من كل قلبي 
وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=5603

----------


## missuae3003

انا اتشريت وايد فالفتره الي طافت .. بس للاسف ماصورت ..

ان شاء الله بصور .. وبحط الصور على دفعات .. >> عيّازه  :Big Grin: 

طلبت اعشاب من الغـــلا



وهذا رابط موضوعها 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=419830

----------


## missuae3003

وشريت من ام وداد طقم السليب باق حق البيبي الياي فالطريج ان شاء الله ^^



وهذا موضوعها


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=420288

----------


## نصابو

طلبت عن ملكة الكيك كب كيك حق عيال ختيه فديتهم
اول شي اقوللها السموحه لني اتاخرت عليج واخرتج على بنتج اللي صار مش بأيديه
واعتذرت لج اكثــــــر عن مره ..
ثاني شي يوم خذتي عني البيزات وفريتيهن على السيت وجدام اخويه بعد
انا سكتت وكتمت غيضي ..
واسلوبج معايه ابدن ماعيبنيه انا نازله من الموتر
اسلم عليج واستسمح منج وانتي شويه و ...... 
اسمحيلي اقولج هذا أول و اخر تعامل وياج

----------


## نصابو

خذت عن توته الحلوه (( ام خليفـه ))
كمن عطر ودخون ومخمريه..وشاريه بعد عطور غيرهن لاكنيه ماصورتنهم طالبتنهم هديه حق ربيعتيه
اصراحه روااايحهم خباااااااااااال خبال,, حنى امايه عيبتها روايج العطور
وان شاءالله احنيه بعد بطلب حق اختيه 
ومخمريه الشعر والله انها خباااال وريحتهاا غاااويه
والصرااحه اللي يتعامل وياج يا ام خليفه مايخسـر ..
ربيه يووفقج وايسر امورج : )




وسويت صينية سويت من عند التلي السموحه مانزلت الصور لنهم امتسحهن من لاب توبيه
تسلم ايدج على السوبت .. بس لاحظت انه طعم الكافي يحلي .. يعني جديم
ربيه يووفقج..

----------


## طيف البلوشي.

فديت روحج ياام رشودي ابد ماقصرتي
انا طلبت بزم رجالية وبوك رجالي رووووووعه وطقمين جنهم ذهب واساور سواريفيسكي رهيباات في اللبس
ولانجري المضئ 3عبارات تلبق في الظلام رووعه الصراحه اختي مدحتهم وايد والعيدان المضيئة شغل رومانسيات 
تراه الصور ضالمه حلاتهم في الطبيعه وايد احلى
[img]http://www.*****.com/uploader//uploads/images/*****.com604695dec1.jpg[/img]

[img]http://www.*****.com/uploader//uploads/images/*****.com00fa8d6c70.jpg[/img]


[img]http://www.*****.com/uploader//uploads/images/*****.com80a2630b16.jpg[/img]
وهذيله هدايا
تسلمين يام الذوق يااحلى ام رشوودي مااعرفت كيف اشكرج الا بهاي لطريقة
http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=158

----------


## DLA3 FZA3

[img]http://www.*****.com/uploader//uploads/images/*****.com5132152a60.jpg[/img]

هذي طلبيتي من التاجره ومشرفه العروض التجاريه وروده دبي

الصراحه ماقصرت الطلبيه تاخذ يومين ثلاث
قلت لها اباهن ظروري باسرع وقت
وصلت لي اياهن بيوم واحد ماشالله عليها 
الله يوفقها يارب

----------


## DLA3 FZA3

[img]http://www.*****.com/uploader//uploads/images/*****.coma6216cdea0.jpg[/img]

وهذي طلبيتي من القطع مع الشيله من التاجره فلونه

طلبت منها بس امس وصلني اليوم لاني اباهن هديه عيد الام 
القطع روعه ولخامه ناعمه وايد ولالوان احلى من الصور الصراحه 
يعني شغل عدل ونشالله قريبا بطلب منها موديلات ثانيه 

الله يوفقها

----------

